# Rookie, Maverick, Grin, Bridgette Anne, Cuddy, Coach, Dancer, Joker, etc.



## Cuddysmom

I'll start! Sir C is amazing tonight. He had company tonight so I'm scared of what tomorrow will bring. Crazy mutt


----------



## Cuddysmom

This thread is for all the "sickie" pups. Please leave your story!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Good idea, I like it. Rookie had a good day today, lot's of treats, saw some of his buddy's, got lot's of pets on the head from friends, and got a nap in this afternoon. Not all bad. Also go a little Mama loving.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Yesssssss! But how could he not have a good day living in that beauty part of the country with all that lovin'?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

While Grin is fine, we didn't do anything special today so he says I have to make it up to him tomorrow!!!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Thanks for starting this thread. It's a great way to check in .


----------



## Jennifer1

Glad everyone had a good day.


----------



## Karen519

*Cuddysmom*

Cuddysmom

Thanks so much for starting this thread. Much easier to come to one thread than several.

Rookie's Dad: Love the picture of Rookie and his Mom!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Such a great idea! With little time I have, I get lost where to post. At work I can read but not post, thinking of all of you and praying. I am sorry you guys are going thru this but you all are fighters, fighting so hard and loving so much. I am glad to see you posting so often and supporting each other, your threads have so much positive energy, that makes me smile reading them. You are all in my thoughts and prayers, sending many hugs to your beautiful boys and girls.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

*Birthday Party*

We are celebrating a birthday today (mine), it's a BIG one, no more after this one. Family is coming over, so we are hoping Rookie has a good day, so far, so good.:crossfing


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Glad all the pups are doing well today!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1

Happy Birthday!


----------



## swishywagga

Sending hugs, kisses and special belly rubs to all of your beautiful pups!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Checking on my favorite babies. Happy Birthday to Rookie's dad!
I switched on "silent celebrations" 3 years ago, after I had my fiftieth and my Buddy very sick, living his last days. From then it is just me with myself (ok presents from family are welcomed ).


----------



## Cuddysmom

Happy birthday! Hop it a GREAT one!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oops. Meant hope! I expect lots if pics!!

And I'm celebrating my 21st birthday for the 13th time this October!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Rookie*

Hope Rookie has a great day on your birthday!
Love the picture of him with a birthday hat!


----------



## Karen519

*The boys*

Hope that Maverick, Grin and Cuddy are all having a great day, too!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Cuddy's OK. Not great but not down. Very slow on walks. Masses getting bigger (I think). Off to see Dr. Jean tomorrow evening. He had four full days of excellence. Maybe that's why he's so "ish" today? He's exhausted from ruling his domain?! Lol. Pray for Sir C tonight, please! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

One big prayer for Sir Cuddy coming you're way! Hope things go well with Dr. Jean.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Prayers are coming on sweet Cuddy's way with the speed of the light, or maybe thoughts are way faster. And hugs, many, many hugs!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thanks guys. He wouldn't eat and wouldn't go out this morning. He didn't run to the door to tell me goodbye as I left. Hope Fiancé calls me later and tells me that he eats and potties. Maybe he was just tired?!? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Thinking about Cuddy, sending positive thoughts.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Rookie's Dad said:


> Good idea, I like it. Rookie had a good day today, lot's of treats, saw some of his buddy's, got lot's of pets on the head from friends, and got a nap in this afternoon. Not all bad. Also go a little Mama loving.


Rookie is so beautiful. What a luv. Sounds like a lovely day. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Karen519 said:


> Cuddysmom
> 
> Thanks so much for starting this thread. Much easier to come to one thread than several.
> 
> Rookie's Dad: Love the picture of Rookie and his Mom!!


Thanks Karen for starting this thread. It's a tough time for PG furbabies, their families and friends. It makes it so much easier to keep in touch and offer support for each other when so much time is spent taking care of our golden kids. A HUGE thank you! Jeanie - Brie and Dancer's mum.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Those are 2 great looking goldens, Jeaniebeth! So beyond sweet!!!

I forgot to add Coach to the header. Anyone know how to do that?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Fiancé called. No potty. He does this when he gets out there. You can tell that he barely made it the grass before laying down. Not eating either. Not sure we will make it to Dr. Jean tonight. Seems too weak for a car ride.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

These up's and down's are so hard, hope there is a BIG UP coming Cuddy's way. Rookie just came over and nudged my arm while I'm typing this, he wants to let you know that he is also thinking about Cuddy and sending good vibes.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending positive vibes and prayers for Cuddy Buddy, please feel better.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Ran into a problem with Rookie today, he is scratching at the tumors on his side and opening them up. This is very bad we know, and are trying our best with socks on his feet, T-shirts, and hydrocortisone, as well as neopredef powder. If anyone has suggestions, pls. let us know. Thx


----------



## dborgers

Rookie's Dad said:


> Ran into a problem with Rookie today, he is scratching at the tumors on his side and opening them up. This is very bad we know, and are trying our best with socks on his feet, T-shirts, and hydrocortisone, as well as neopredef powder. If anyone has suggestions, pls. let us know. Thx


Perhaps buy him a ThunderShirt. He won't be able to scratch the tumors.


----------



## california gold

Rookies dad that thunder shirt looks like a great idea. I've tried preparation H hemorrhoid cream helps sometimes. 

How's cuddy?


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thunder shirt- how heavy is it??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Sir C is a little better today. Ate, but then laid down again outside ;(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1

Hope Sir Cuddy perks up some today.


----------



## dborgers

Cuddysmom said:


> Thunder shirt- how heavy is it??


It isn't heavy at all.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Praying for our beautiful ones! Hugs.


----------



## Karen519

*Praying*

Praying for all of these sweet dogs!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Hemangio moms and dads: when did you KNOW it was time? What were the symptoms right before? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Prayers and comforting hugs going out to all of your poorly pups x


----------



## Jennifer1

Cuddysmom said:


> Hemangio moms and dads: when did you KNOW it was time? What were the symptoms right before?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


With Bear, it was different. She didn't have a bleed, but the tumor spread to her front leg and was causing pain/limping.
She was also on prednisone (she was just starting to show signs of hemolytic anemia), which causes hind end weakness.

It was the Sunday of Memorial Day weekend (of course!). I had grilled a steak on the grill, and came inside to eat. She got up and tried to come over to me and could barely walk. I knew right then and there it was time, and took her to the ER vet. I knew in my heart it was time, but it was still hard to wrap my brain around it since her spirit was definitely still in her. She was still a happy girl. For me, seeing her in pain and the risk of her having a sudden break (very real possibility) was worse than loosing her.

I think you will know when it's time. With all of my pets that I have had to let go, I've always just known. I think if you are questioning it, it's not time yet.


----------



## oakleysmommy

He just looks so healthy it's amazing to me!!




Rookie's Dad said:


> We are celebrating a birthday today (mine), it's a BIG one, no more after this one. Family is coming over, so we are hoping Rookie has a good day, so far, so good.:crossfing






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## oakleysmommy

Cuddysmom thinking of you


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Jennifer1 said:


> With Bear, it was different. She didn't have a bleed, but the tumor spread to her front leg and was causing pain/limping.
> She was also on prednisone (she was just starting to show signs of hemolytic anemia), which causes hind end weakness.
> 
> It was the Sunday of Memorial Day weekend (of course!). I had grilled a steak on the grill, and came inside to eat. She got up and tried to come over to me and could barely walk. I knew right then and there it was time, and took her to the ER vet. I knew in my heart it was time, but it was still hard to wrap my brain around it since her spirit was definitely still in her. She was still a happy girl. For me, seeing her in pain and the risk of her having a sudden break (very real possibility) was worse than loosing her.
> 
> I think you will know when it's time. With all of my pets that I have had to let go, I've always just known. I think if you are questioning it, it's not time yet.


Question, how long was Bear on prednisone before he started to signs of hemolytic anemia? Rookie is on pred. and seems to be losing strength in his rear legs, he has been on it for about 2 months.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

*Big Day*

Big day for Rookie today, he went to coffee to see the guys, then the dog park to see the doggies, then to lunch with Mom and I, and then for frozen yogurt, which he really liked. And then to the Doggie Store for treats and Hot Spot spray and more treats. We hope the spray will help the discomfort with the tumors. We looked at Thunder Shirts, but think they might rub on the tumors, and that would make it worse. Not a good night last night, that's why all the treats today. And oh, he has gained the 7 lbs back that he had lost, that's a good thing.


----------



## dborgers

Glad you guys had a super fun day. That's what it's all about! Yeah!

Continued good days and fun to all our GRF fur friends


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Rookie's Dad said:


> Big day for Rookie today, he went to coffee to see the guys, then the dog park to see the doggies, then to lunch with Mom and I, and then for frozen yogurt, which he really liked. And then to the Doggie Store for treats and Hot Spot spray and more treats. We hope the spray will help the discomfort with the tumors. We looked at Thunder Shirts, but think they might rub on the tumors, and that would make it worse. Not a good night last night, that's why all the treats today. And oh, he has gained the 7 lbs back that he had lost, that's a good thing.


Gain weight is goood, I like to read that. Praying for a good night, today was a great day for sweet boy.


----------



## Jennifer1

Rookie's Dad said:


> Question, how long was Bear on prednisone before he started to signs of hemolytic anemia? Rookie is on pred. and seems to be losing strength in his rear legs, he has been on it for about 2 months.


She was put on prednisone because of the hemolytic anemia. The pred caused the hind end weakness pretty quickly, maybe within a week.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Rookie's Dad said:


> Ran into a problem with Rookie today, he is scratching at the tumors on his side and opening them up. This is very bad we know, and are trying our best with socks on his feet, T-shirts, and hydrocortisone, as well as neopredef powder. If anyone has suggestions, pls. let us know. Thx


Maybe Rookie's vet can give Rook something for the itching. I know there are meds for itching. I also thought Benedryl. I hope he's doing better today! Hang in there dad..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Rookie is such a handsome guy!


----------



## JeanieBeth

Rookie's Dad said:


> We are celebrating a birthday today (mine), it's a BIG one, no more after this one. Family is coming over, so we are hoping Rookie has a good
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Dancer had a 3 1/2 hr surgery. A tumor was firm and attached to her colon and wrapped around her small intestine. The vet was going to close her up due to the blood vessels involved and wrapped around the intestine but they saw pus so they had to remove it. In removing the tumor, 80% of her small intestine was removed. Another doctor stepped in to assist Dancer's vet, needless to say, the surgery was very involved. The tumor was sent out to pathology. The danger now is sepsis, but Dancer is a tough little ass kicker, I'm praying she makes a full recovery. She's in good hands and being monitored at Florida Referral ER. They're intensive care for animals. Please pray for Dancer. She needs them tonight. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Just wanted to let you all know that I am thinking of you all and sending prayers and positive vibes. It's so tough to see our precious pets ill  Wishing you all many, many more days with your beautiful goldens.


----------



## Cuddysmom

PRAYING FOR DANCER!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*JeanieBeth*

*Praying for Dancer!!

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle*


----------



## GoldensGirl

Cuddysmom said:


> I forgot to add Coach to the header. Anyone know how to do that?!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I will do this for you. You can edit that but only in the first 24 hours; after that it is something only Mods can do. Just PM one of us when such changes are needed.

For those who haven't found it, here's a pointer to a thread about a fight with hemangio: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...or-center/99786-oh-toby-doesnt-look-good.html. It is a great love story, as well as being full of practical tips about caring for a dog who is fighting this dreadful disease.

Prayers for all concerned...


----------



## dborgers

Candles lit for Dancer and all our GRF goldens facing medical situations


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

My thoughts and prayers go out to all of you who have a precious Golden that is dealing with a sickness. 

The Roller coaster ride is so very hard, I've been there. I lost my bridge boy at the age of 15.5 three years ago. 

The hard days are just that, so very hard. The good days are wonderful, ones you wish would last forever. 

You'll know in your heart when the time is right, your special golden will tell you it's time.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thank you Goldens. I hate to be a pain, but can you Dancer and Joker? They need some prayers

How's Dancer?

How's Rookie today? An up day?!?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

*Nap Time*

Rookie didn't have a very restful night, he moved around about every 15 minutes. Don't know if it's the meds or the tumors that are bothering him more. Right now he is beside me taking a nap, and he seems comfortable. We will be gone for a week or so, so I won't be checking in. There is trees to be cut, firewood to be split and fruit trees to tend to. So, we are hoping Rookie can make the trip ok, and we don't have a emergency while we are at the cabin. Our best to all the Doggies!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Cuddysmom said:


> Thank you Goldens. I hate to be a pain, but can you Dancer and Joker? They need some prayers.


Done. And thank you!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Handsome old man!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Has anyone seen Mav or Ashley? Getting worried over here


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Worried about Coach, too. ???


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

Cuddysmom said:


> Worried about Coach, too. ???
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


His dad was on the GRF yesterday, so there just may not be any news. I wouldn't worry yet.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> Thank you Goldens. I hate to be a pain, but can you Dancer and Joker? They need some prayers
> 
> How's Dancer?
> 
> How's Rookie today? An up day?!?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## california gold

We had a good Easter yesterday. We went down to San Diego for a couple of days. Right before we left on Friday Bridgette started that backward sneeze dogs do sometimes. She has always been a sneezer and we nicknamed her sneezy. But this time it seemed with the reverse sneeze she was struggling a bit with the inhale after the episode. It lasted longer then I was comfortable with so I texted my vet and we ended up giving her a 10mg prednisone. It helped and she hasn't had any problems since. Sometimes I feel like I'm on pins and needles. I know you all know that feeling.... It's been 54 days since her diagnosis... Why am I counting the days?


----------



## JeanieBeth

Update-4/21 - sorry about the copy but my girl needs me. Know all of you are in my prayers! My heart goes out to you all. I cry reading so many of your threads. We have to find a cure to this dreadful disease! 
I know the prayers from our PGFamily is one giant help for Dancer and me. 
What a roller coaster this is! 
First - Dancer slept all night! I talked with vet last night and she said the next 5 days are critical for Dancer. She also said they won't go in and do anymore surgery, she's been through enough, which was so hard to hear but in the end, I agree. She added Pepcid AC and approved wrapping the many pills in peanut butter. I tell you all, Thank God for peanut butter! It's been just awful forcing so many pills down her when she isn't even interested in food. I tried crushing the ones I could, and she wouldn't eat the chicken. I used a syringe of water after placing the pills in the back of her throat. Ugh. 
She takes them right down now! 
This morning Dance was laying on the tile floor instead of her bed. We live in SW Florida and even with the air, this is common for our girls. When I went to her she seemed out of it again. I gave her 2 tramadols and one of her antibiotics with the Pepcid AC followed by a drink of water, then took her outside. She seemed better last night. I mentioned to her vet last night she wanted to be with us in the family room, and that yes, she actually tried to climb on the couch - which mum curtailed! The doc said if she likes it there, let her- just help her, no jolts. So up on the couch she went this morning - until she vomited her chicken and rice. ? she gets upset enough for all of us, which upset us more than the vomit on the couch! 
Leather is a plus. 
I'm worried the food isn't getting through her digestive track. She hasn't pooped yet. So many ifs, and we still haven't recieved the path report. I worry, am I giving her too many tramadol? Not enough? 3-4 at a time is a lot. So I gave her 2 this morning. She's sleeping soundly. I wish I knew more. I wish she could tell me what she needs! Isnt that the hardest?! 
The Dr. says I know her best. 
A few of you wondered if the vomiting is normal? Yes. Anesthesia, lack of food with all the meds, ect..who knows which one, probably all the above. We're taking one day at a time. I feel so inadequate. The more I read, the less I want to know. I just hope Dancer can play bitey face and rough house with Brie again. She's only had a couple of weeks for that.
It's not enough. ?




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## california gold

Hi JeanieBeth, I'm so sorry and feel for you and Dancer. I know they put my Bridgette on Tramadol as well as Metacam for pain. There was no doubt in my mind that she was reacting badly to the Tramadol. As though she was hallucinating. So I after about 2 days of being home and 1 seizure (which I think was caused by the tramadol) I called the hospital and said I was taking her off it. Now, this was 7 days after her sx. She was in the hospital 4 days after then home. She did so much better off the tramadol. She did well on the metacam so I continued with that.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Praying so very hard for my little boys and girls in here!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## caseypooh

Me too, I'm sending out a hug to you all.


----------



## Jennifer1

My thoughts are with all of you.


----------



## Cuddysmom

How are my fur babies today?? Dancer? Joker? Bridgette?

Still wondering about Coach and Mav... I get so nervous

Rook is on vacay. Lucky mutt


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh Grin? What shenanigans did you get into today?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Dancer's plumbing is working! She's gone twice now! She's going for walks again, just a few houses down and back, smelling everything she can take in. She did throw up in the car on the way home from the vet, but she's been keeping her food down since yesterday morning. Dancer's Doc is keeping her on Keflex and added Ceralin for the nausea. Also she lowered the Tramadol to 2-3 twice a day. Dr. G and I cried together, so grateful and happy Dancer is fighting to live. Dr. G said a lot of dogs don't make it through that kind of surgery and Dancer sailed through the surgery. She said it was because she's finally loved. ? 
The pathology report isn't back, which is fine by me. I'm taking it a say at a time,; grateful for each day. 
I wish? I could blink away all sickness and pain for our precious furbuddies.
Light and live to you all. ?
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Praying for all of you.
Our candle is lit, prayers are being sent and hope is alive and well, for each and everyone. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

Cuddysmom said:


> Thunder shirt- how heavy is it??
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They're not too heavy at all.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Go Dancer! You're kicking butt! Keep it up. Update us on the results!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you all and your beautiful goldens.


----------



## california gold

Thinking of all of you and the journey we are all on. I'm so glad to have all of you in my life right now. We're taking Bridgette and her brother gentry to the Colorado river for 10 days. We have a place in a little trailer park on the river. It seems to do her spirits good to go there and see all her doggie and human friends, go for golf cart rides and ride in the boat. Swim and lay in the sun. Her incision is totally healed so she can do what she loves almost as much as running after her ball. Swim!! Switching her diet to chicken, sardines, mashed sweet potatoes and supplements. Trying, trying, trying to find a miracle as you all are. I will post some pics of my baby girl when I can. BIG HUGS to all of you and your babies.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Have fun with Miss Bridgette! Full report expected when you get back!! Thank you for all if your kind words. Enjoy your trip!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*California Gold*



california gold said:


> Thinking of all of you and the journey we are all on. I'm so glad to have all of you in my life right now. We're taking Bridgette and her brother gentry to the Colorado river for 10 days. We have a place in a little trailer park on the river. It seems to do her spirits good to go there and see all her doggie and human friends, go for golf cart rides and ride in the boat. Swim and lay in the sun. Her incision is totally healed so she can do what she loves almost as much as running after her ball. Swim!! Switching her diet to chicken, sardines, mashed sweet potatoes and supplements. Trying, trying, trying to find a miracle as you all are. I will post some pics of my baby girl when I can. BIG HUGS to all of you and your babies.


California Gold

Have a great time with Bridgette and her brother, Gentry!


----------



## JeanieBeth

california gold said:


> Thinking of all of you and the journey we are all on. I'm so glad to have all of you in my life right now. We're taking Bridgette and her brother gentry to the Colorado river for 10 days. We have a place in a little trailer park on the river. It seems to do her spirits good to go there and see all her doggie and human friends, go for golf cart rides and ride in the boat. Swim and lay in the sun. Her incision is totally healed so she can do what she loves almost as much as running after her ball. Swim!! Switching her diet to chicken, sardines, mashed sweet potatoes and supplements. Trying, trying, trying to find a miracle as you all are. I will post some pics of my baby girl when I can. BIG HUGS to all of you and your babies.


Have a great time making more beautiful memories! What a perfect getaway. Smoochies for Bridgette and hugs for mom! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Dancer is having a bad day. Won't eat, tries but regurgitates when I place food in front of her. Dr. Gillete said I could bring her in tonight or wait until morning. She is comfortable and stresses out so much when we go bye bye - let alone to the vets office. I'm praying she'll be feeling better tomorrow after a good sleep.
Hope all your babes are having good days. I know how hard it is when they're not. Helplessness is so hard to do.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh no! Poor Dancer! What are you feeding her? I'm so sorry you're having to watch that. Please give her a hug from me, that poor baby. Get to the vet and let us know!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> Oh no! Poor Dancer! What are you feeding her? I'm so sorry you're having to watch that. Please give her a hug from me, that poor baby. Get to the vet and let us know!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Dancer slept all night comfortably but she wasn't good last night before bedtime:very lethargic, she had that far away look they get in their eyes and she stayed in her bed in our bedroom, while we were in the family room; my velcro girl.. We took her in to see Dr. G this morning. Doc asked us to leave her for the day so she could observe her and run tests, ect. 
I feed Dancer what is on Dr. G's ok list: up to 2 cups at a time, every 3-4 hrs. Chicken breasts - baked or steamed, turkey, lean meat, chicken broth, white rice, potatoes, pasta, cottage cheese, peanut butter for her meds and small amounts of water at a time throughout the day. She has had at most, a cup and a half of food at a time since the surgery. ?
I asked her to fight. I promised her better days ahead, I told her she was ours forever. I pray she can feel good again so I can keep those promises. Dr. G hasn't given me the results of the pathology report and I haven't asked. They should be in by now. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

That's the worst! It's so hard to be away from them. When will she get to go home? Is it just an overnight visit? Maybe it's just a tummy bug! Dogs, like people, can get bugs. Especially when you're already sick with something major. Your white count is out of whack. Poor little baby. God love her. You'll see her soon. I bet you on pins waiting on those results. Glitter to you!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Happy Friday to all my fur babies! Here's your buddy with his new hat










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Thank you for the laugh Cuddy!! ???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> That's the worst! It's so hard to be away from them. When will she get to go home? Is it just an overnight visit? Maybe it's just a tummy bug! Dogs, like people, can get bugs. Especially when you're already sick with something major. Your white count is out of whack. Poor little baby. God love her. You'll see her soon. I bet you on pins waiting on those results. Glitter to you!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She's home! Sleeping comfortably. Dancer is eating and her meds have been adjusted. One day at a time! The tumor was malignant. That's all I know right now. I'll know more by Monday. We just have to keep her eating, stress free, and love her to peices. 
Mr. Cuddy looks so good! How are you? Sending hugs and Pawsitive thoughts!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

We are good thanks!

So glad she's home. Malignant? That's all you know?!? But I'm glad she's home. Updates please! Monday is toooooo far


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum

JeanieBeth said:


> She's home! Sleeping comfortably. Dancer is eating and her meds have been adjusted. One day at a time! The tumor was malignant. That's all I know right now. I'll know more by Monday. We just have to keep her eating, stress free, and love her to peices.
> Mr. Cuddy looks so good! How are you? Sending hugs and Pawsitive thoughts!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am happy yo hear Dancer is home and comfortable! I am sorry about the results, she is lucky to have found a forever loving home; not all dogs get that. You, and Dancer are in my thoughts and prayers...hugs!


----------



## Cuddysmom

This should make you all smile. Sounds like you all need it. Sir Cuddy mustache you a question 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold

Oh, Cuddy, that's a nice mustache!!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Haha, cute Mr Cuddy 
Thinking of you all and your beautiful goldens and sending lots of hugs/positive vibes!


----------



## Karen519

*Cuddy*

Love the picture of Cuddy in his moustache!


----------



## laprincessa

I bought one of those mustaches for my friend's Golden, Duke. He modeled with it once, and as soon as we got a picture, it was out of his mouth. 
Thanks for the memory, Sir Cuddy!


----------



## swishywagga

Oh Cuddy you look so handsome!. Hugs flying across the pond to you all and special prayers said for all your precious goldens x


----------



## JeanieBeth

Oh Cuddy you are such a ham boy! Thank you sweet boy for the smiles. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Cuddy looks so handsome with his mustache.

Thoughts and prayers to you all and your precious Goldens.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Dr. G. Called yesterday and was also upset the path report was inconclusive. She sent me the biopsy report. After speaking in length to Dr. G, and researching these cancers, I have a clearer understanding why it is inconclusive. Many times cancer of the small intestines and omentum are inconclusive especially the liposarcomas and leiomyosarcomas. The oncologist is requesting a stain. Hopefully that will help determine what we're dealing with. 
I'm thinking about all of you and hoping you're all enjoying the day and out of the way of severe storms!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

It's all so confusing . Thinking if the sweet girl. Keep us posted


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Big day for 2 of our fur babies. Keep us posted!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

Wishing each and every one of you a champagne kind of day and evening.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## california gold

Thinking of you all. How is everyone doing. Anyone heard from rookie's dad or are they still away?


----------



## Cuddysmom

I think he's still away...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Lucy - how did I forget Barnaby? Help?!?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Our son and his wife just moved from Asheville to SW Florida. BUSY 2 days! Dancer connected to Darby at Christmas. Dancer is acting like a pup, she loves Cory and Darby. Happy days! Hope all is great with the fur kids and all our friends. ? Night!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Whew! Thank you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

Cuddy is now watching over his Mom from the Bridge, friends. Please light a candle in his memory, friends. Please.

*Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle*


----------



## JeanieBeth

california gold said:


> Thinking of all of you and the journey we are all on. I'm so glad to have all of you in my life right now. We're taking Bridgette and her brother gentry to the Colorado river for 10 days. We have a place in a little trailer park on the river. It seems to do her spirits good to go there and see all her doggie and human friends, go for golf cart rides and ride in the boat. Swim and lay in the sun. Her incision is totally healed so she can do what she loves almost as much as running after her ball. Swim!! Switching her diet to chicken, sardines, mashed sweet potatoes and supplements. Trying, trying, trying to find a miracle as you all are. I will post some pics of my baby girl when I can. BIG HUGS to all of you and your babies.










GoldensGirl said:


> Cuddy is now watching over his Mom from the Bridge, friends. Please light a candle in his memory, friends. Please.
> 
> *Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle*


Thank you Cuddy and your mom for entering my life. ??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## california gold

A lighted candle In you're memory cuddy buddy and for your family. I pray for peace and comfort in the coming months and years. And hope in time the happy memories help ease your pain in this great loss of losing your dear boy. Thinking of you. Mary


----------



## PrincessDi

Candle lit, so very sorry for the loss of your sweet boy


----------



## Karen519

*Cuddy*

Rest in peace, sweet Cuddy and party hardy with Smooch and Snobear!
You and your Mom are very special to everyone here!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Candle lit....


----------



## HolDaisy

Candle lit in Cuddy's memory. Lots of here got to know him through the forum, so thanks to his Mom for sharing her special boy with us - we will never forget him here.
Sending positive vibes to all the other goldies mentioned in this thread too.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Please pray for our Grin and RBI99. Grin's cancer is back. ? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wjane

Lighting a candle for Cuddy and Mom. Saying prayers for Grin - so sorry to hear this. And saying prayers for all of you going through the difficult times of caring for your babies. I know how hard and stressful it is but I know that you will all find the strength, because that is what we do when our best friends need us.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Candles lit for Cuddy and his mom.

My thoughts and prayers go out to you all. 

Three years ago I was going through the same thing so many of you are now with my Bridge boy. It's a very difficult journey, one done out of love and I will do again. 

Cherish each and every minute with them.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Roger Darts beloved went to the Rainbow Bridge arriving the same day as Cuddy. I hope they are together running and playing together. Someone said time is inconsequential in Heaven: a second in Heaven equals a lifetime here on Earth. I like that. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Hey guys. Thank you so much! I can't thank you enough. Seems like it's been a crappy week for some of us. Hugs to Grin and all the other fur balls




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Dancer is happy like I've never seen her! She is turning a corner and much more comfortable and content. Dancer has Small Bowel syndrome, terrible watery diarrhea after every meal. I've switched her to Prescriptive ID kibble, small frequent feedings with metamucil, Nutracal, Pet Tabs Plus and other nutrients to help her digestion. Its trial and error and any adjustment takes time to take affect. Her staples come out Tuesday! Yay! She'll be able to swim and play with the girls. ? 
Sending hugs and pawsitive thoughts to all the kids, hope ya'll are having good weekends! ? Jeanie

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Yay Dancer! How's Barnaby?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

A candle lit for Cuddy, RIP sweet guy.


----------



## JeanieBeth

All's good here! Dancer had a good day! Thinking about Cuddy's mom, Grin and Rookie. Hang in there you guys!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*GRIN, Rookie, and Barnaby*

Thinking about GRIN, Rookie and Barnaby!


----------



## california gold

Glad to hear dancer is feeling better. Thinking of all of you. I know this is probably a stupid question but cuddysmom, how are you doing?

Mary


----------



## Cuddysmom

Lol. As good as I can be!

Hopefully this is a better week for our babies. Rookie and Grin are sick. Please pray for them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

How's Bridgette and Barnaby?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## california gold

Bridgette is doing good. Her vacation really boosted her spirits! Still hungry all the time. She started a little cough. Not all the time, just a few times. How can you tell if the cancer has metastasized to another organ, like heart, lungs, liver. Are there symptoms? She's coming up on her 3 month diagnosis so I freak out at any little change. But she still wants to run and play so we are just enjoying every minute with her. I will be posting some pics of her vacation. Just need to download to computer. Thank you for asking, especially knowing all you've suffered with your boy. You're quite a special person.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Good to hear it. Spoil her rotten! Cant wait to see pics!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

california gold said:


> Bridgette is doing good. Her vacation really boosted her spirits! Still hungry all the time. She started a little cough. Not all the time, just a few times. How can you tell if the cancer has metastasized to another organ, like heart, lungs, liver. Are there symptoms? She's coming up on her 3 month diagnosis so I freak out at any little change. But she still wants to run and play so we are just enjoying every minute with her. I will be posting some pics of her vacation. Just need to download to computer. Thank you for asking, especially knowing all you've suffered with your boy. You're quite a special person.


I'm so glad she had a good week! I'm sure you took it all in. I don't know what symptoms are but I would ask your vet. I wondered the same thing but I'm postponing that one for now. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

RIP, Rookie. You were AWESOME!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## california gold

Sad day today. RIP Dear Rookie.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

RIP, Rookie!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Can someone please share some GOOD news??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Cuddysmom said:


> Can someone please share some GOOD news??
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Grin had another very good day. At home now he seems to be perfectly fine, and he's very alert and active. He isn't at 100%, but he is doing much better than before his shot of el-spar on Monday. Next Monday he will have his blood tested again so that will be critical.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Go G Man!!! Defy those odds. You're amazing and I love you!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

I'll miss you Rookie! 
You were a great dog.
God Speed, friend. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Dancer with one of her favorite toys today. ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Hi Dancer!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

Cuddysmom said:


> Can someone please share some GOOD news??
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Joker is having a fine day and evening. His eyes are bright, his appetite is excellent, there's a bounce in his step and he has been pushing Sunny into play. It's fun to watch!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of Rookie's family at this tough time.

Glad to hear that Dancer, Joker and Grin have had good days recently.
Has anyone heard an update from Ashley about Maverick? A few of us over in Mav's thread are getting a bit worried as she hasn't been online for some time. Have sent her a pm, but not heard back yet.

Keep having good days everyones goldens, you're all little superstars!


----------



## JeanieBeth

GoldensGirl said:


> Joker is having a fine day and evening. His eyes are bright, his appetite is excellent, there's a bounce in his step and he has been pushing Sunny into play. It's fun to watch!


Good news! I was just looking for an update from you! Glad I can go to sleep knowing he's being a playful ham. Yay!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

HolDaisy said:


> Thinking of Rookie's family at this tough time.
> 
> Glad to hear that Dancer, Joker and Grin have had good days recently.
> Has anyone heard an update from Ashley about Maverick? A few of us over in Mav's thread are getting a bit worried as she hasn't been online for some time. Have sent her a pm, but not heard back yet.
> 
> Keep having good days everyones goldens, you're all little superstars!


I keep checking too. Praying Mav is OK! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## california gold

Bridgette is doing really good. Playing and swimming. Can't ask for more then that! She will be going to the beauty parlor, aka our backyard for some fur sculpting and pedicure. Then a nice bubble bath with plum silky shampoo. I have some pictures from her vacation that I will try and post this weekend.

Bridgette's story. 2/26/2014 in the afternoon about 3 as I was applying frontline she collapsed. I've applied frontline before and freaked out. Called the vet and asked if this ever happens. They said no. My husband said she losing color as I was on the phone with receptionist. I relayed this to receptionist and said where bringing her in. They were waiting for us with a stretcher. Brought her in, did labs, X-rays, fluids and oxygen. Her vet couldn't see anything in X-rays but clotting was not good so she got on the phone to specialist and said she was sending us over. If we could get there by 6 they can do ultrasound. We arrived at 5:58. They did ultrasound and found 2 masses on her spleen. One was bleeding out so she needed sx right away. They did sx and removed her spleen. She spent the next 4 days in hospital as she was having heart arrhythmia's. We couldn't visit her as we didn't want to get her too excited so when they said she could come home we rushed right there. She was weak but happy to see us. Biopsy came back hemangiosarcoma. Giving her 3 months. We are coming up on that at the end of this month. I switched her to a home cooked diet along with Chinese herbs and acupuncture. Being her mom I can see some subtle signs, but most people would never know anything was wrong with her. I'm doing everything I can to extend her life longer then they said. She's such a sweet, smart and funny girl. We love her with all our heart. She turned 9 on April 5th. I have gone thru this cancer with 4 other goldens between ages 7-10. Just was hoping she would be the lucky one and live to be 15... Sorry for the long story. Just wanted you guys to know her story. Mary


----------



## rbi99

Great to hear Bridgette is doing so well, not so sure about the "plum silky shampoo"!!!


----------



## california gold

Lol RBI, oh it's a wonderful shampoo. Makes her smell like a plum and feel oh so silky. As a matter of fact, we were we on a trip and my daughter in law forgot her shampoo and she has this long beautiful blond hair. I said, hey use some of this plum silky. OMG her hair came out awesome. I told her we should repackage it and sale it in the human shampoos. ;-)


----------



## Rookie's Dad

I'll second that, Rookie looked great after Plum Silky, and smelled good for more than a week! Also, glad to hear Bridgette is doing good, keep it up.


----------



## california gold

I tried to post some pictures but I get an security error message. Any suggestions?


----------



## california gold

This is the message when I try to post reply and select attachments. Your submission could not be processed because a security token was missing.

If this occurred unexpectedly, please inform the administrator and describe the action you performed before you received this error.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

california gold said:


> This is the message when I try to post reply and select attachments. Your submission could not be processed because a security token was missing.
> 
> If this occurred unexpectedly, please inform the administrator and describe the action you performed before you received this error.


Maybe you can ask "GoldensGirl", she is a Super Moderator, you can find her on pg 15 of the thread. She can most likely point you in the right direction. Hope it helps.


----------



## GoldensGirl

california gold said:


> This is the message when I try to post reply and select attachments. Your submission could not be processed because a security token was missing.
> 
> If this occurred unexpectedly, please inform the administrator and describe the action you performed before you received this error.


I don't know what is going on, but I encourage you to post in this thread, which will attract the attention of the GRF Administrator: GRF Website Technical Help - Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums. 

Please keep us posted.

Lucy


----------



## JeanieBeth

I'm so glad to hear that Miss Bridgette is getting the Spa treatment. Every girl deserves a Spa Day! Give her a nose smooch for me.
Happy Mother’s Day!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## california gold

Here are a few pictures of Bridgette on vacation to the Colorado River. One of her favorite places. She loves her Golf cart rides. Some of the pictures are with her brother Gentry. I just wanted time to stand still when I was there.... She's feeling good and I'm very thankful for this time with her.


----------



## Bodiesmummy

california gold said:


> Here are a few pictures of Bridgette on vacation to the Colorado River. One of her favorite places. She loves her Golf cart rides. Some of the pictures are with her brother Gentry. I just wanted time to stand still when I was there.... She's feeling good and I'm very thankful for this time with her.


OMG- the pics were awesome! I esp loved the last one  Glad she is doing ok and that you have had quality time with her.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Absolutely beautiful. Thanks for sharing!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

How's Joker?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Bodiesmummy said:


> OMG- the pics were awesome! I esp loved the last one  Glad she is doing ok and that you have had quality time with her.


Lol! Love, love, love seeing Bridgette's vacation pictures: especially the bitey face play, golf cart with her sis and the picture of her looking under the chair! I'm so glad you had a great time. Priceless! ????

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Great pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Karen519

*Bridgette*



california gold said:


> Here are a few pictures of Bridgette on vacation to the Colorado River. One of her favorite places. She loves her Golf cart rides. Some of the pictures are with her brother Gentry. I just wanted time to stand still when I was there.... She's feeling good and I'm very thankful for this time with her.


Those pictures of Bridgette are just amazing! I love them all, but especially the last one of her butt! Gentry is a beautiful boy, too!!


----------



## california gold

Thanks guys! Yes, I'm so glad I got that shot of her fuzzy buns. My favorite one!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Mine too!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## california gold

How is everyone else doing? Coach, grin, dancer, maverick, joker? I wish I could write down the others... But how are mom and dad doing?


----------



## JeanieBeth

We're great! Dancer had Tylan Powder added for the diarrhea and it's helped sooo much..other than lots and lots and lots of gas. Oderless, thank goodness! We just finished our walk around the block which is huge! Tonight I'm counting our blessings and I am sending everything I can to all of our kids in prayers, healing, Mojo and pawsitive thoughts!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Rookie's Dad said:


> I'll second that, Rookie looked great after Plum Silky, and smelled good for more than a week! Also, glad to hear Bridgette is doing good, keep it up.


You guys started it. Just got on Amazon and bought Plum Silky. A girls gotta look bright and shiny! ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## california gold

LOL JeanieBeth. Glad to hear dancer is doing good and easy to find, just follow those gas noises... Let us know what you think of the plum silky. I love the way my guys smell and feel after their baths. One day we Were at the river and one of the dogs was swimming around and he swam up to a stranger. The guy was hugging him and looked up,and said "this dog smells really good". That's a good complement for a wet hairy dog. ;-)


----------



## JeanieBeth

california gold said:


> LOL JeanieBeth. Glad to hear dancer is doing good and easy to find, just follow those gas noises... Let us know what you think of the plum silky. I love the way my guys smell and feel after their baths. One day we Were at the river and one of the dogs was swimming around and he swam up to a stranger. The guy was hugging him and looked up,and said "this dog smells really good". That's a good complement for a wet hairy dog. ;-)


You're right, we can find her easy enough! Lol. We just have to laugh when someone stops in and Dancer let's loose! Makes for giggles and smiles. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Please pray for Asha. She went to the Rainbow Bridge last night. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

For Sweet Asha.
Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

So sorry sweet Asha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

R.I.P. Asha...


----------



## california gold

A candle lit for Asha and her family. RIP sweet girl.

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## Rookie's Dad

A candle lit for Asha, I'm sorry, RIP Asha, you will have good company at the bridge. Rookie will run up and say "Hello and welcome".


----------



## Cuddysmom

Noreaster - where are you? Have I missed her posts??

Barnaby? Same thing?

Joker?

Bridgette?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## california gold

Bridgette here. I'm doing good. My mom and dad have taken us to the Colorado river again. They say it seems to be really good for me. I say I have to agree. But it's starting to get pretty hot here. Over 100 so I'll need to spend more time swimming in the water. It's a tough job but someone's got to do it. Thanks for asking about me. It means a lot. Big doggie kisses to you all. Bridgette Anne.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh, Bridgette. Stay cool you little thing! Pictures, please!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

california gold said:


> Bridgette here. I'm doing good. My mom and dad have taken us to the Colorado river again. They say it seems to be really good for me. I say I have to agree. But it's starting to get pretty hot here. Over 100 so I'll need to spend more time swimming in the water. It's a tough job but someone's got to do it. Thanks for asking about me. It means a lot. Big doggie kisses to you all. Bridgette Anne.


Glad to hear your swimming pretty girl! It is a tough job but goldens do it so well! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## california gold

Found this update on jokers page. 

Originally Posted by GoldensGirl 
We've just gotten home from having Joker's stitches out. Surgeon Dr. G. gave us the news everyone hopes for: the mass was BENIGN and the bladder stone was of a type for which a prescription can reduce the odds of forming another in the future.

Hurray!!!!!






Joker has to wear the hated cone for another 4-5 days while the little wounds from the staples heal, making sure that my Chief Licker Dog doesn't get them infected.

I'm going out for lunch and have a glass of champagne!


----------



## california gold

So we have heard from Bridgette, dancer, and joker. Any news on maverick and barnaby?


----------



## Cuddysmom

Barnaby?? Where are you, kid?!

I'm worried about Mav...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Glad to hear that those who have lost their loved ones seem to be slowly dealing better with their loss, and also that so many others who are still with us are doing well. Grin is doing great again. Our vet called yesterday to tell us he is once again in remission.


----------



## california gold

Such Great news about Grin! Hooray!!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Great news about Grin!


----------



## Cuddysmom

GO GRIN!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Hi everyone Barnaby is ok, we are still having gulping /stomach issues, but he is eating well, sleeping well, and stealing underwear well!. We do however require gas masks!. Thanks so much everyone for thinking of us, you are the best bunch of people x:wavey:


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Glad to hear all is going well, keep the gas mask handy.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Come on, Barnaby. Get it together!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

california gold said:


> LOL JeanieBeth. Glad to hear dancer is doing good and easy to find, just follow those gas noises... Let us know what you think of the plum silky. I love the way my guys smell and feel after their baths. One day we Were at the river and one of the dogs was swimming around and he swam up to a stranger. The guy was hugging him and looked up,and said "this dog smells really good". That's a good complement for a wet hairy dog. ;-)


We love Plum Silky! I took Dancer in the pool today!! Man do her back legs kick! My legs are a little scratched up ? but she did really well. Once we carried her in I held her in my arms, she kicked a few times than settled right down. I didn't let her go yet, she's still not sure of it all. We took her to the pool steps twice, showed her the way out . Dancer was so proud and happy to get out she pranced around the pool to say "look what I did!" 
Afterwords we gave her a bath on the lanai. I wish I would have taken a picture before the sun went down! She is so shiny and silky! She smells like a Princess! 
Love Plum Silky!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

rbi99 said:


> Glad to hear that those who have lost their loved ones seem to be slowly dealing better with their loss, and also that so many others who are still with us are doing well. Grin is doing great again. Our vet called yesterday to tell us he is once again in remission.


?????

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> Barnaby?? Where are you, kid?!
> 
> I'm worried about Mav...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Coach? Has anyone heard anything from Joe?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## california gold

Happy to hear the good news barnaby. Thinking of you.


----------



## Cuddysmom

What's up, little pups?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

I posted an update on Mr Barnaby in the Senior Section, he certainly gave me a fright last night!


----------



## california gold

Hi All! Just checking in. Bridgette Anne continues to do well. We are at the "3 month" mark that the vet gave her for her life expectancy. But I think she said screw them, I'm going much longer than that! Being the amazing girl she is I have no doubt she will. We are enjoying our long weekend at the house just being lazy ;-). When I lay on the floor she comes over and lays right next/on me. If my other dog gentry or our cat Murphy comes close she gives them the stink eye as if to say, stay away from my mom. I'm protecting her.. And they stay away. I'm comforted to know I'm so well protected by this beautiful girl. 
How are all of you doing? Mary


----------



## swishywagga

So pleased to hear that Bridgette Anne is doing well. Have a wonderful weekend with your beautiful girl and give her a cuddle from me x


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker is enjoying life and especially loving the splendid spring weather. He sends curly fur and gentle kisses to everyone who needs them.


----------



## JeanieBeth

How are the kids? Dancer is feeling so much better. She's playing with her stuffies and has the sparkle shining in her beautiful eyes. Of course since Miss Brie is supposed to be taking it easy Dancer wants to play bitey face again.. I have discovered Dancer is better eating steamed potatoes instead of rice, chicken and carrots. She will not eat sweet potatoes. Dancer loves the Prescription ID kibble but I wish I could wean her off it. ? Apparently it slows down the small intestine digestion process which is good since she only has 20% of it left. The magnesium supplement and Forte Flora are more than likely helping too. Everything we try takes time. It's been harder keeping Brie down! She's used to our walks and swimming which have been curtailed. One oops!, she slipped past my son through the slider and jumped in the pool yesterday! Ugh! Ready for some normal. ?
Hope you and the kids had a great 3 day holiday!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

She's a crazy woman! Glad to hear it. Keep it up, Dancer!!! 

Yes, how are the other kids?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Barnaby is ok thanks!. Walkies has now turned into, 'how many treats can I get out of her this time', he's very clever and still has that golden touch!. Hugs and rubs sent to alll x :wavey:


----------



## Cuddysmom

Ahhh...smart Barnaby!!

Joker?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Grin is doing great and I am very encouraged by his recent comeback.


----------



## JeanieBeth

swishywagga said:


> Barnaby is ok thanks!. Walkies has now turned into, 'how many treats can I get out of her this time', he's very clever and still has that golden touch!. Hugs and rubs sent to alll x :wavey:


They love their treats! Barnaby you know how to work it!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

rbi99 said:


> Grin is doing great and I am very encouraged by his recent comeback.


???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

I hope Rick's first trip to the cabin is going ok 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

I've been thing about Rick too! I know it must be bittersweet. Thinking about you Rick and Kitty. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

The first of anything really stinks. And the cabin was such a part of his life. Ugh. I can't imagine. Hurry back and fill us in

Seriously. Where's Joker? Mom on bidness again? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Dammmmmit. Coach left us last night. Please hold him and his family in your thoughts. 

That's the third pup in this group in less than a month 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Cuddysmom said:


> Dammmmmit. Coach left us last night. Please hold him and his family in your thoughts.
> 
> That's the third pup in this group in less than a month
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So very sad, Coach and his family are in my thoughts and prayers x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Thoughts and prayers to Coach's family. It's so hard...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> Dammmmmit. Coach left us last night. Please hold him and his family in your thoughts.
> 
> That's the third pup in this group in less than a month
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Heartbreaking. .?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

Cuddysmom said:


> Seriously. Where's Joker? Mom on bidness again?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks for thinking of us. Mom has been working long hours again this week. 

Meanwhile, Joker is off the Worry List, at least as much as a Golden who will soon be 14 can be. He has fully mastered his new automatic dog door and tells me frequently how happy he is not to climb the stairs from the basement. His happy back dances are vigorous and he approaches every meal with a dance of joy. Sunny continues to watch over him and make sure that I jump when he needs something.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Godspeed Coach, forever young.
Praying for Joe and his expectant wife. 
Run free Coach. I asked Dakota to show you the best sticks and ponds. He's with all the babes who went before you: Cuddy, Rookie, Asha, Bodie..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

He's got a lot of tour guides, that's for sure! Cuddy's been up there for one month today so it's like a glove for him!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

So glad Joker is off the WL!!! Thank you for updating us. I get nervous and crazy if I don't get updates on a regular basis. I'm sorry ;(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

GoldensGirl said:


> Thanks for thinking of us. Mom has been working long hours again this week.
> 
> Meanwhile, Joker is off the Worry List, at least as much as a Golden who will soon be 14 can be. He has fully mastered his new automatic dog door and tells me frequently how happy he is not to climb the stairs from the basement. His happy back dances are vigorous and he approaches every meal with a dance of joy. Sunny continues to watch over him and make sure that I jump when he needs something.


So glad to hear Joker is doing welll, when does he turn 14?.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Grin has joined our Golden angels at the Bridge today: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/cancer-information-golden-retrievers/294490-grin-gone.html.

He'll be chasing rabbits, squirrels and tennis balls to his heart's content. 

Run free and strong, sweetheart.


----------



## JeanieBeth

My heart is breaking for Grin and his wonderful family. Chase those butterflies, climb every mountain and hike every trail. You know your buddy will be with you in the blink of an eye on Heaven time. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

My thoughts and prayers are with Grin and his family. God bless you sweet boy x


----------



## california gold

I've been away for a few days and am just now reading about coach and grin. My heart is breaking for the families. I'm so sad they have left us... It is just so unfair!!


----------



## Karen519

*Cuddy, Grin and Coach*

Rest in peace, sweet Cuddy, GRIN and COACH!!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...253434-rainbow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-11.html


----------



## JeanieBeth

I'd like to light a candle for Coach and Grin. Can a moderator post a link for that? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

WHAT?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> WHAT?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm sorry. I messaged you. Our hearts are broken again. Huge losses. This is so hard, my heart hurts for all of you. ???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

4 babies in one month and one day. My God


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

As I reflect back on Grin and my life with him, I am blessed to have had him (or he me, not sure how that works!!!), but am obviously horribly saddened still. You guys have always been straight with me and I wonder what you think of my next action. I am going to look at a rescued dog tomorrow. At first I was going to look at other yellows (yes my dear friends, my precious was mostly of that other kind of dog!!!), not because of Grin, but because I like them so much. However, I feel I need a new beginning and the dog we are going to look at is a sheppard/yellow mix. I need to be able to look at the future, and I no longer had that with Grin gone. I thought about the perception I would be leaving with others by getting a dog so soon after Grin's passing, but when I looked at the picture of this dog I smiled. I am not replacing Grin, I am honoring Grin because he has made living without a dog impossible for me. Yes we have sweet, wonderful Isolde, but she is a lover, a cuddler, a kisser, not an adventurous, outdoor dog. When I first mentioned this to my wife her immediate reaction was this move is way too quick, but when I showed her the picture of the dog, she too for the first time since we lost Grin smiled.


----------



## JeanieBeth

rbi99 said:


> As I reflect back on Grin and my life with him, I am blessed to have had him (or he me, not sure how that works!!!), but am obviously horribly saddened still. You guys have always been straight with me and I wonder what you think of my next action. I am going to look at a rescued dog tomorrow. At first I was going to look at other yellows (yes my dear friends, my precious was mostly of that other kind of dog!!!), not because of Grin, but because I like them so much. However, I feel I need a new beginning and the dog we are going to look at is a sheppard/yellow mix. I need to be able to look at the future, and I no longer had that with Grin gone. I thought about the perception I would be leaving with others by getting a dog so soon after Grin's passing, but when I looked at the picture of this dog I smiled. I am not replacing Grin, I am honoring Grin because he has made living without a dog impossible for me. Yes we have sweet, wonderful Isolde, but she is a lover, a cuddler, a kisser, not an adventurous, outdoor dog. When I first mentioned this to my wife her immediate reaction was this move is way too quick, but when I showed her the picture of the dog, she too for the first time since we lost Grin smiled.


Are you kidding me!? I have butterflies! This is what I KNOW: the right time is when you are ready and put it out there. They come into you're life when the time is perfect. You know this. Grin is at work, he knows and is still doing his job. Angel wings are powerful. 
Now on to this BEAUTY: by rescuing, you are honoring Grin. You've got lots of living and loving to do so, get 'er done. Keep us updated! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

How's Barnaby, Bridgette, Joker, Max and Henry?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Ron, 

Only you can answer that question but I think you already did!! Go get your girl! Everyone is different. She looks gorgeous. She needs you. I can tell. You do what you want to do. Not what you're told to do or what you think you're supposed to do. Grin will love watching you raise his sister! 

I was talking to Danny earlier. I told him my best friend got a new dog the day after and she's very happy. My sister lost hers years ago and isn't ready yet. And perfectly happy. You'll make the right call 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

I was just thinking, it would be wrong of us to get another dog hoping it will be just like our last one, but isn't it equally wrong to say our next precious can't be as good as the one we lost? I have said over and over no dog will fill my life like Grin did, but that means I have already mentally put restrictions on my next one. Unlike a person who tries to be just as good or better than someone else, a dog does what a dog does - only some are really, really good at it!!! I will let my next dog be itself, while maximizing its life opportunities. Maybe in 10 years I will be saying this dog was the most amazing dog I have ever had. It is not a contest, it is not about who was better, it is about enjoying every single moment we have together. My next dog will not come into my home to be compared to or judged, it will come into my home to be loved fully. If that love is returned, we are all winners in this game we call life. Oh, and if it likes to climb mountains - all the better!!!


----------



## JeanieBeth

rbi99 said:


> I was just thinking, it would be wrong of us to get another dog hoping it will be just like our last one, but isn't it equally wrong to say our next precious can't be as good as the one we lost? I have said over and over no dog will fill my life like Grin did, but that means I have already mentally put restrictions on my next one. Unlike a person who tries to be just as good or better than someone else, a dog does what a dog does - only some are really, really good at it!!! I will let my next dog be itself, while maximizing its life opportunities. Maybe in 10 years I will be saying this dog was the most amazing dog I have ever had. It is not a contest, it is not about who was better, it is about enjoying every single moment we have together. My next dog will not come into my home to be compared to or judged, it will come into my home to be loved fully. If that love is returned, we are all winners in this game we call life. And if likes to climb mountains - all the better!!!


Man have you nailed it! We've had several furkids over the years. Dakota is my heart boy because he came into our lives when we needed him most. He went everywhere with us on many adventures and was the King of Dunlavy Lane and the Skipper of our boat. He was a mooshy, spiritual lover! Now there is Miss Brie and Dancer. Brie so independent but OMG how we love her and Dancer, so full of love and joy. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Exactly right. Unless you're God, or Dionne, you can't predict the future by saying something or someone will or won't be as good as something else. You ain't the powerful!

I can't wait to hear new doggie stories!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Rbi99*



rbi99 said:


> I was just thinking, it would be wrong of us to get another dog hoping it will be just like our last one, but isn't it equally wrong to say our next precious can't be as good as the one we lost? I have said over and over no dog will fill my life like Grin did, but that means I have already mentally put restrictions on my next one. Unlike a person who tries to be just as good or better than someone else, a dog does what a dog does - only some are really, really good at it!!! I will let my next dog be itself, while maximizing its life opportunities. Maybe in 10 years I will be saying this dog was the most amazing dog I have ever had. It is not a contest, it is not about who was better, it is about enjoying every single moment we have together. My next dog will not come into my home to be compared to or judged, it will come into my home to be loved fully. If that love is returned, we are all winners in this game we call life. Oh, and if it likes to climb mountains - all the better!!!


I completely agree with you. Each and every dog Ken and I have had, was unconditionally loved and adored by us, and each was so VERY SPECIAL and the best dog in his or her OWN right!


----------



## Karen519

*SHE is a beauty*



rbi99 said:


> As I reflect back on Grin and my life with him, I am blessed to have had him (or he me, not sure how that works!!!), but am obviously horribly saddened still. You guys have always been straight with me and I wonder what you think of my next action. I am going to look at a rescued dog tomorrow. At first I was going to look at other yellows (yes my dear friends, my precious was mostly of that other kind of dog!!!), not because of Grin, but because I like them so much. However, I feel I need a new beginning and the dog we are going to look at is a sheppard/yellow mix. I need to be able to look at the future, and I no longer had that with Grin gone. I thought about the perception I would be leaving with others by getting a dog so soon after Grin's passing, but when I looked at the picture of this dog I smiled. I am not replacing Grin, I am honoring Grin because he has made living without a dog impossible for me. Yes we have sweet, wonderful Isolde, but she is a lover, a cuddler, a kisser, not an adventurous, outdoor dog. When I first mentioned this to my wife her immediate reaction was this move is way too quick, but when I showed her the picture of the dog, she too for the first time since we lost Grin smiled.


Ron: I'll be thinking of you tomorrow when you go to visit this sweet, beautiful, girl in need of a loving home! I love what you said: you're doing this to honor GRIN and GRIN made it impossible for you to live without a dog. Since Ken and I married 27 years ago, once we had dogs, we have not lived one day without one! When we started adopting two, we've had two ever since!!


----------



## california gold

JeanieBeth said it. Don't think of it as replacing Grin, as that is not what you're doing. You will be giving a four legged furry kid a chance to have the greatest and best-est home ever!!! You will know in your heart when it is time to open the door. Hugs to you and your wife and Isolde.


----------



## california gold

Had the vet out today to give Bridgette Anne her acupuncture. She said she looked GREAT!!! Yay, Yay, Yay. She asked when are you going back to the river because Bridgette needs to go. My vet somehow talks to the animals if that makes sense. I mean really, she communicates with them! I said we leave on Thursday. She said that is wonderful because I really think it helps her spirit. She loves it there. And you know she is 100% correct. So she has surpassed expectations and is doing "GREAT".


----------



## rbi99

california gold said:


> Had the vet out today to give Bridgette Anne her acupuncture. She said she looked GREAT!!! Yay, Yay, Yay. She asked when are you going back to the river because Bridgette needs to go. My vet somehow talks to the animals if that makes sense. I mean really, she communicates with them! I said we leave on Thursday. She said that is wonderful because I really think it helps her spirit. She loves it there. And you know she is 100% correct. So she has surpassed expectations and is doing "GREAT".


Great to hear the good news of the day!!!


----------



## rbi99

We will be meeting our potential new sister for Isolde at 11am tomorrow. If we bring her home we will call her Maggie.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Awesome update on Miss BA!!! Keep it up. You rock!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

I hate to hijack this page but does anyone know of collie rescues in the St Louis area? I'd post a new thread but my phone won't let me and time truly is of the essence. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

rbi99 said:


> We will be meeting our potential new sister for Isolde at 11am tomorrow. If we bring her home we will call her Maggie.


I can't wait to "meet" Maggie!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

california gold said:


> Had the vet out today to give Bridgette Anne her acupuncture. She said she looked GREAT!!! Yay, Yay, Yay. She asked when are you going back to the river because Bridgette needs to go. My vet somehow talks to the animals if that makes sense. I mean really, she communicates with them! I said we leave on Thursday. She said that is wonderful because I really think it helps her spirit. She loves it there. And you know she is 100% correct. So she has surpassed expectations and is doing "GREAT".


Way to go Bridgette Anne!! Water is healing in itself. It'll be good for all of you. Don't forget to bring back pictures of sweet Bridgette for us!
Please give Miss Bridgette Anne a smooch on her sweet nose for me!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> I hate to hijack this page but does anyone know of collie rescues in the St Louis area? I'd post a new thread but my phone won't let me and time truly is of the essence.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Try collierescuestlouis.org

http://comebyebcrescue.rescuegroups.org

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

My wife Janet and I are the proud new parents of a beautiful lab/shepard mix darling little girl. We met this morning around 11 and she said yes about a half hour later!!! The last couple of days have been very hard on me, and today my thoughts kept coming back to Grin. While my utter sorrow of Grin's death is not even close to easing, Maggie is adorable!!! She needs to put on a little weight and muscle (I'll have no problems helping her do that), and somehow I have to teach her to fetch!!! We took some pictures so later I will post some. Maggie and I are doing a great job of bonding already. I don't believe she was mistreated, but whatever life she once lived is definitely a thing of the past!!! She was slated to be put down in the kennel she was in in Kentucky, but she was rescued by Heritage Farms Animal Rescue about two hours from our home. She has had a real confusing last couple of weeks at least, but I plan on making up for that real quick!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww! Congratulations!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Congratulations, I know Grin is still there and will always be, but it sounds like you have saved Maggie, and she can look forward to a good life.


----------



## JeanieBeth

rbi99 said:


> My wife Janet and I are the proud new parents of a beautiful lab/shepard mix darling little girl. We met this morning around 11 and she said yes about a half hour later!!! The last couple of days have been very hard on me, and today my thoughts kept coming back to Grin. While my utter sorrow of Grin's death is not even close to easing, Maggie is adorable!!! She needs to put on a little weight and muscle (I'll have no problems helping her do that), and somehow I have to teach her to fetch!!! We took some pictures so later I will post some. Maggie and I are doing a great job of bonding already. I don't believe she was mistreated, but whatever life she once lived is definitely a thing of the past!!! She was slated to be put down in the kennel she was in in Kentucky, but she was rescued by Heritage Farms Animal Rescue about two hours from our home. She has had a real confusing last couple of weeks at least, but I plan on making up for that real quick!!!


That's terrific! I'm so happy for you!! I know Grin is smiling down saying "Circle of Life, we'll done!" I can't wait to hear about your first days and weeks together! Pictures! You're Home, Maggie May! Nose smooch!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Yay!!! Welcome, Miss Maggie! Can't wait to see your pictures! You're coming into a great family and big brother Grin will be looking down. I know he's so proud of you already! So glad you're comforting your new parents! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Rbi*



rbi99 said:


> My wife Janet and I are the proud new parents of a beautiful lab/shepard mix darling little girl. We met this morning around 11 and she said yes about a half hour later!!! The last couple of days have been very hard on me, and today my thoughts kept coming back to Grin. While my utter sorrow of Grin's death is not even close to easing, Maggie is adorable!!! She needs to put on a little weight and muscle (I'll have no problems helping her do that), and somehow I have to teach her to fetch!!! We took some pictures so later I will post some. Maggie and I are doing a great job of bonding already. I don't believe she was mistreated, but whatever life she once lived is definitely a thing of the past!!! She was slated to be put down in the kennel she was in in Kentucky, but she was rescued by Heritage Farms Animal Rescue about two hours from our home. She has had a real confusing last couple of weeks at least, but I plan on making up for that real quick!!!


I am so excited for you and Janet and your darling little girl Maggie. Maggie will learn very quickly how lucky she is to have ended up in your house! Maggie will help you heal and I can see GRIN smiling from the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## rbi99

While I will report back to you all about our early on doings with Maggie, this is a cancer section (and a Golden Retriever one at that!!!). Perhaps my reaction to a new dog after losing one so very, very close to me will help someone else decide whether or not to take another plunge. However, I won't keep talking about her since this isn't the correct forum for such things. 

Last night I slept on the coach with both Isolde and Maggie up there with me. I don't let anything bother my sleeping!!! She has been pretty calm in the house so far, the good kind, not the kind brought about by timidness. You know she is going out into the woods today (albeit with a leash on)!!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Ron, so how will we get to know her if you don't post either in this thread or the golden board at all? Like we care that she's not a Goldie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

I just don't know how it works in this forum. Grin was sick, this forum is for sick dogs. Maggie is healthy, I figured the forum shouldn't be filled up with healthy dog stories, just good stories from our sick friends. But I will let everyone know how Maggie does (she just tried chewing the leg of our rocker!!!).


----------



## california gold

Yes, rick, please keep us posted. Oh know about rocker. Time to get that stuff called yuck and spray things. However, I tried that once with one of my goldens and he loved the stuff! I'm so happy you opened up your hearts to give her a wonderful life. Congratulations!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Exactly, sir! This forum needs a good pick me up with good stories! Like Miss Maggie


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Took Maggie out into the woods today for her first hike. While I naturally kept her on leash for her safety, she loved it. Came to some springs and she practically jumped into them. She felt right at home in the woods and in the water!!! Later we went to Robek's for her first yogurt (she devoured it). It was a very good day, all things considered. Taking her to our son's ballgame tonight (another first).

Amazingly, Isolde has taken on many of Grin's habits (things she never or rarely did herself). Driving to pick up Maggie, Isolde sat in the back seat of the car right where Grin always sat; she is playing with a ball yesterday and today like she never has; we were watching a movie in the living room and Isolde would always be on the couch, Grin on his pillow right below us - last night she laid on Grin's pillow, she did not jump up on the couch; she barks at more outside sounds now then ever before; and today, while she has grown used to water crossings she has never swam in the deeper ones of her own volition (other than the pond where I threw her retrieval toy), while Grin always did - today she swam in the deeper crossings. I knew animals missed their mates and could be depressed, but to take on so many of the missing dog's characteristics is quite amazing.


----------



## JeanieBeth

rbi99 said:


> I just don't know how it works in this forum. Grin was sick, this forum is for sick dogs. Maggie is healthy, I figured the forum shouldn't be filled up with healthy dog stories, just good stories from our sick friends. But I will let everyone know how Maggie does (she just tried chewing the leg of our rocker!!!).


Lol. How old is Maggie? Maybe you can start a new thread under the main discussion paid. I thought she was a shepard/retriever mix? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

JeanieBeth said:


> Lol. How old is Maggie? Maybe you can start a new thread under the main discussion paid. I thought she was a shepard/retriever mix?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I don't really see the lab in her, but she is definitely not a full bred shepard. We were told however that she is 50/50 lab/shepard. She is about one. Very gentle, easy going. She and Isolde are doing ok together, still need time for that to work itself out. While she loves attention and being petted, she will also go into another room on occasion and sleep by herself. I like that independent kind of behavior. She slept with me and Isolde on the couch last night which was pretty cool. She loves chasing squirrels, so we have to break her of that habit. I think she will make a great hiking partner once she knows us and what her limits are.


----------



## Karen519

*Rbi*



rbi99 said:


> I don't really see the lab in her, but she is definitely not a full bred shepard. We were told however that she is 50/50 lab/shepard. She is about one. Very gentle, easy going. She and Isolde are doing ok together, still need time for that to work itself out. While she loves attention and being petted, she will also go into another room on occasion and sleep by herself. I like that independent kind of behavior. She slept with me and Isolde on the couch last night which was pretty cool. She loves chasing squirrels, so we have to break her of that habit. I think she will make a great hiking partner once she knows us and what her limits are.


This thread needs some happy stories about Maggie! Would love to see another pic, when you have time. She and Isolde will become great friends.


----------



## JeanieBeth

rbi99 said:


> I don't really see the lab in her, but she is definitely not a full bred shepard. We were told however that she is 50/50 lab/shepard. She is about one. Very gentle, easy going. She and Isolde are doing ok together, still need time for that to work itself out. While she loves attention and being petted, she will also go into another room on occasion and sleep by herself. I like that independent kind of behavior. She slept with me and Isolde on the couch last night which was pretty cool. She loves chasing squirrels, so we have to break her of that habit. I think she will make a great hiking partner once she knows us and what her limits are.


Make sure you have plenty of things for Maggie to chew on. Brie was a gnawer, raw large marrow bones helped through the teething process. What fun it is to buy new "gifts" for the kids! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

rbi99 said:


> I just don't know how it works in this forum. Grin was sick, this forum is for sick dogs. Maggie is healthy, I figured the forum shouldn't be filled up with healthy dog stories, just good stories from our sick friends. But I will let everyone know how Maggie does (she just tried chewing the leg of our rocker!!!).


You have family of followers here who love to hear from you. To the best of my knowledge, we have no "Forum police" who will pounce on you for sharing happy news with a community of people who care about you.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Awww. Love that. Sounds like you still have a lot of Grin left on this Earth!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

What's up with my pups?! Aunt Karen needs an update!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Well, I did put a post in the Rainbow Bridge section, it's been a little over a month for Rookie. Still miss him a lot and think about him all the time. What's up with me?


----------



## Cuddysmom

You're human 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Maggie came and slept in our bedroom last night for the first time. Since Grin's death Isolde has slept every night on the pillow next to our bed that Grin always slept on. I know dogs don't think like we do (which is why they are smarter than us), but I didn't want Maggie to come in and push Isolde off of it. After a good degree of petting, Isolde was able to reclaim her spot while I moved Isolde's old pillow just in front of it. Maggie laid down on that pillow.

Maggie is starting to recognize her name, and is clearly attaching herself to us. Today we are going to Cuyahoga National Park for a real nice hike. Going to these places where I have spent so many hours and miles with Grin is not as hard on me as I feared. I think the thing that is key for me is that I have no regrets over past actions or lack of actions with Grin. We did it up right from the get go!!!


----------



## rbi99

Rookie's Dad said:


> Well, I did put a post in the Rainbow Bridge section, it's been a little over a month for Rookie. Still miss him a lot and think about him all the time. What's up with me?


He was your first, and both of you grew together. You didn't even know what you were getting yourself into when Rookie came along. But that relationship you developed was one of the greatest and most important things to ever happen to you. Not if, but when are you going to get another dog? We decided not to get another lab because we wanted our next dog to have a fresh/clean start, and because it would have made it harder to not keep comparing. We also decided we didn't want to suffer through the puppy months and rescued a dog that is a year or a little more old.


----------



## rbi99

Took Maggie and Isolde to Cuyahoga Valley today for an hour and a half hike. Maggie had a blast. Watching her run and jump really was exciting. Her energy and enthusiasm is boundless. At the water crossings she went all Grin-like and plopped down in each of them!!! Poor Isolde does her best, but she is no longer a spring chicken, keeping up with Maggie has her working overtime. She went flying up a couple of steep hills like they were a bump in a road. I couldn't be happier then I am with Maggie's behavior in the woods and the fact that even though she is full of energy she still sticks close by. When she does get a little too far ahead she quickly corrects herself and comes bounding back down the trail to us. Am already thinking about a September backpacking trip!!! It would have been a mistake for me to have held out for another dog thinking I was doing Grin a disservice.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Maggie sounds amazing!! She's so lucky to have you. But I need pics and I need them soon so let's get on that, ok?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Cuddysmom said:


> Maggie sounds amazing!! She's so lucky to have you. But I need pics and I need them soon so let's get on that, ok?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You try and take a picture of a moving freight train that loves to jump!!! My wife has about six or seven great shots of Maggie's tail!!!


----------



## rbi99

For anyone who has lost a dog and is uncertain about getting another one: one fear I had was loving a new dog as much as I loved Grin. I thought that maybe that would make me somehow unfaithful to him. I also thought about the fact that Maggie could die from cancer in the future, and should/would I be able to fully commit to her or would I hold back a little so as to not get hurt so badly again. I am here to say that when you see your new precious responding to your love and kindness, you cannot help yourself but go all in!!! I will grow to love Maggie as much as I loved Grin, and I think there is a real good chance that Maggie will reciprocate in like manner. I think that one of the reasons my dogs have grown very close to me is that I do go all in for them. I don't do things begrudgingly, because quite frankly I feel I am getting the better end of the deal.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

rbi99 said:


> For anyone who has lost a dog and is uncertain about getting another one: one fear I had was loving a new dog as much as I loved Grin. I thought that maybe that would make me somehow unfaithful to him. I also thought about the fact that Maggie could die from cancer in the future, and should/would I be able to fully commit to her or would I hold back a little so as to not get hurt so badly again. I am here to say that when you see your new precious responding to your love and kindness, you cannot help yourself but go all in!!! I will grow to love Maggie as much as I loved Grin, and I think there is a real good chance that Maggie will reciprocate in like manner. I think that one of the reasons my dogs have grown very close to me is that I do go all in for them. I don't do things begrudgingly, because quite frankly I feel I am getting the better end of the deal.


Your post was helpful, I feel that I'm in that in-between gray area, lost Rookie, but don't have a new Best Friend to help fill the emptiness that was left. But, I'm thinking about it and Danny & Rudy have given me some ideas to mull over. I think it will be awhile for Kitty and I, but we will get there.


----------



## JeanieBeth

rbi99 said:


> He was your first, and both of you grew together. You didn't even know what you were getting yourself into when Rookie came along. But that relationship you developed was one of the greatest and most important things to ever happen to you. Not if, but when are you going to get another dog? We decided not to get another lab because we wanted our next dog to have a fresh/clean start, and because it would have made it harder to not keep comparing. We also decided we didn't want to suffer through the puppy months and rescued a dog that is a year or a little more old.


After having 2 old English sheepdogs,; a sheltie and Dakota, our first Golden, there was no question for us to get another Golden. We did rescue and adopt Brie at 5 months but I loved that puppy stage with Dakota and wish I could have found Brie sooner, we can't imagine life without her. We don't really compare the two..or three now with Miss Dancer. Each one is so special and unique as our children are. 
Fostering is a great way to go! If you connect and fall in love with your foster you have first adoption rights. There is a HUGE need for fosters. Rick, you guys have so much love to give, I hope you find it in your hearts to give the love to another. That's all I'll say about that! ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh I will get a new one. Not sure if it'll be soon or what. This is the longest I've been without a dog in my 33 years. I want a puppy and a senior. They will be goldens. Maybe tomorrow. Maybe next year. I can't wait!!

Jeanie - I have always wanted to foster. No one in my family thinks I can do it. They worry I won't be able to give them back. Also, I live in an apartment and to foster, you need a backyard. Or so I heard. Buying a house after the wedding next year


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Here are a couple of pics of Maggie.


----------



## swishywagga

Aw, she sure looks comfortable on that couch, am so glad she found her way into your family!


----------



## rbi99

While looking at the new pics of Maggie, saw these of Grin.


----------



## swishywagga

Beautiful pictures, what a lovely smile!


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> Oh I will get a new one. Not sure if it'll be soon or what. This is the longest I've been without a dog in my 33 years. I want a puppy and a senior. They will be goldens. Maybe tomorrow. Maybe next year. I can't wait!!
> 
> Jeanie - I have always wanted to foster. No one in my family thinks I can do it. They worry I won't be able to give them back. Also, I live in an apartment and to foster, you need a backyard. Or so I heard. Buying a house after the wedding next year
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm so glad you're planning on another, when the time is right you'll be a woman on a mission! Congratulations on your engagement! I had a hard time when a couple came to see Dancer at the end of November. I just knew I had to do what was right for her and I had made the commitment to help these kids. They didn't take her, thankfully! We went through HW treatment with her then a month later she got sick..then diagnosed with cancer. We don't have a fenced in yard, we walk them on leash. I'd foster another if I could walk three!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Rbi99*

RBI99

Maggie is a doll! Great pic of your wife, too!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Awww Maggie! Good looking girl!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

What a day!!! Started off rushing to get the dogs to their 8:20 am vet appointment, only to find out that the appointment was for tomorrow. No problem, they said they could fit me in at 10:20 if I wanted to come back. Ok, figured I'd go get something to eat and drive around a little. Stopped to get some gas, then drove on to find a restaurant. Found one, and as I sat down started feeling around for my wallet. Oh yea, brainman had left it on his roof when leaving the gas station. Nowhere to be found. Finished the vet appointment and then got home to find that someone did find it. Should have been ecstatic, but after driving around for five hours total I now faced another hour and a half or so driving over to this guy's house. Only he was on the interstate not far from our house and I was able to meet him just off of it. Ok, things are looking up and so the dogs and I naturally head for the woods. 

Isolde has become my trusty Grin and I don't worry about her at all anymore. Maggie is still moving and jumping like a deer. With only one car in the parking lot I again let her run free, knowing that at some point I will have to pay the piper. Not today though, again she behaves perfectly. Full of energy and running around like wild girl, she nonetheless never leaves my sight, and always comes running back to me without even being called. Even better, we come up onto a deer that is no more then 20' off the trail and Maggie sees her up close and personal. Maggie made a couple of grunting sounds, pounded the ground a few times (I am now convinced she is half shepard and half deer because that is what a deer does when startled), but doesn't chase it at all. Grin would have so been off to the races in the same situation. Earlier a biker booked by us and Maggie could care less. Things are working out so well I can't believe it. A day in the woods in Strongsville also means a mandatory yogurt at Robek's. Both dogs got their plain yogurt and I got their "800 lb gorilla" - life is good!!! She now knows her name and "almost" always comes when called. The day started off ragged but it is sure ending on a good note!!! We're all going to see my son's ball game tonight, and if they win and he plays well - we're talking icing on the cake!!!


----------



## Karen519

*My*



rbi99 said:


> What a day!!! Started off rushing to get the dogs to their 8:20 am vet appointment, only to find out that the appointment was for tomorrow. No problem, they said they could fit me in at 10:20 if I wanted to come back. Ok, figured I'd go get something to eat and drive around a little. Stopped to get some gas, then drove on to find a restaurant. Found one, and as I sat down started feeling around for my wallet. Oh yea, brainman had left it on his roof when leaving the gas station. Nowhere to be found. Finished the vet appointment and then got home to find that someone did find it. Should have been ecstatic, but after driving around for five hours total I now faced another hour and a half or so driving over to this guy's house. Only he was on the interstate not far from our house and I was able to meet him just off of it. Ok, things are looking up and so the dogs and I naturally head for the woods.
> 
> Isolde has become my trusty Grin and I don't worry about her at all anymore. Maggie is still moving and jumping like a deer. With only one car in the parking lot I again let her run free, knowing that at some point I will have to pay the piper. Not today though, again she behaves perfectly. Full of energy and running around like wild girl, she nonetheless never leaves my sight, and always comes running back to me without even being called. Even better, we come up onto a deer that is no more then 20' off the trail and Maggie sees her up close and personal. Maggie made a couple of grunting sounds, pounded the ground a few times (I am now convinced she is half shepard and half deer because that is what a deer does when startled), but doesn't chase it at all. Grin would have so been off to the races in the same situation. Earlier a biker booked by us and Maggie could care less. Things are working out so well I can't believe it. A day in the woods in Strongsville also means a mandatory yogurt at Robek's. Both dogs got their plain yogurt and I got their "800 lb gorilla" - life is good!!! She now knows her name and "almost" always comes when called. The day started off ragged but it is sure ending on a good note!!! We're all going to see my son's ball game tonight, and if they win and he plays well - we're talking icing on the cake!!!


My-what a day you had. God Bless the person who found your wallet and it sounds like you, Isolde and Maggie had a swell time!!


----------



## rbi99

Another great day in the woods. Went on two different hikes and Maggie and Isolde were loving both of them. Janet was with me as well. We stopped for ice cream between hikes. Just like before Grin got sick, these are the things we do all the time. Because she doesn't fetch yet or retrieve, going to the park or pond doesn't result in the exercise they need. Can't wait to take Maggie on vacation with us, but Janet and I used up most of our time doing things with Grin during those last months. My plan though is to get back to NY for a backpacking trip around the third week of September. Isolde will not allow me to leave her home, but Janet won't complain about staying home this time!!! Watching Maggie's first steps in the woods, just like Isolde before her, and Grin before Isolde, brings me so much joy and happiness that each time I take them out it is always a great time.


----------



## swishywagga

Am so pleased that Maggie is making you smile, hoping you all have a wonderful weekend together!


----------



## rbi99

I had a dream the other night about Grin. I walked into the house and Grin was there waiting for me with his ball in his mouth. I was filled with excitement but I then let Grin go outside. He was walking very poorly and dropped his ball. In my dream I started to cry seeing the poor condition Grin was in. While the day we lost Grin was a living nightmare, what was transpiring in my dream would have been worse. To see Grin slowly deteriorate would have been unbearable to watch, and in the end I would have still been forced to make that terrible decision to end his life.


----------



## JeanieBeth

rbi99 said:


> What a day!!! Started off rushing to get the dogs to their 8:20 am vet appointment, only to find out that the appointment was for tomorrow. No problem, they said they could fit me in at 10:20 if I wanted to come back. Ok, figured I'd go get something to eat and drive around a little. Stopped to get some gas, then drove on to find a restaurant. Found one, and as I sat down started feeling around for my wallet. Oh yea, brainman had left it on his roof when leaving the gas station. Nowhere to be found. Finished the vet appointment and then got home to find that someone did find it. Should have been ecstatic, but after driving around for five hours total I now faced another hour and a half or so driving over to this guy's house. Only he was on the interstate not far from our house and I was able to meet him just off of it. Ok, things are looking up and so the dogs and I naturally head for the woods.
> 
> Isolde has become my trusty Grin and I don't worry about her at all anymore. Maggie is still moving and jumping like a deer. With only one car in the parking lot I again let her run free, knowing that at some point I will have to pay the piper. Not today though, again she behaves perfectly. Full of energy and running around like wild girl, she nonetheless never leaves my sight, and always comes running back to me without even being called. Even better, we come up onto a deer that is no more then 20' off the trail and Maggie sees her up close and personal. Maggie made a couple of grunting sounds, pounded the ground a few times (I am now convinced she is half shepard and half deer because that is what a deer does when startled), but doesn't chase it at all. Grin would have so been off to the races in the same situation. Earlier a biker booked by us and Maggie could care less. Things are working out so well I can't believe it. A day in the woods in Strongsville also means a mandatory yogurt at Robek's. Both dogs got their plain yogurt and I got their "800 lb gorilla" - life is good!!! She now knows her name and "almost" always comes when called. The day started off ragged but it is sure ending on a good note!!! We're all going to see my son's ball game tonight, and if they win and he plays well - we're talking icing on the cake!!!


What a day! Lol. I'll bet we've all had moments like these, but you had two excuses; full moon and ? Friday the 13th! You were lucky an honest good person found your wallet! It's truly wonderful hearing how well Maggie is doing, especially with her being so young. All and all today sounds like it turned into a great day. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

rbi99 said:


> I had a dream the other night about Grin. I walked into the house and Grin was there waiting for me with his ball in his mouth. I was filled with excitement but I then let Grin go outside. He was walking very poorly and dropped his ball. In my dream I started to cry seeing the poor condition Grin was in. While the day we lost Grin was a living nightmare, what was transpiring in my dream would have been worse. To see Grin slowly deteriorate would have been unbearable to watch, and in the end I would have still been forced to make that terrible decision to end his life.


No guilt. You were the best dad to Grin as you continue on to be with Isolde and Maggie. Maybe his way of letting you know..?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Exactly. You're darn lucky he only had a few bad days TOTAL! Cuddy was the same. I'm very lucky, too. I'm living these Maggie stories. Do her and lil Iso get along? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Cuddysmom said:


> Exactly. You're darn lucky he only had a few bad days TOTAL! Cuddy was the same. I'm very lucky, too. I'm living these Maggie stories. Do her and lil Iso get along?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It isn't like they are best friends or anything, but neither has growled at the other one and they do play fight once in a while. They have both eaten and drank from the same bowl without issue a few times. I go out of my way to not show favoritism to one or the other. Isolde seems overly sensitive right now and I make darn sure she knows I love her. Isolde was as much faster then Grin as Maggie is now of Isolde, and it is funny to watch the two interact.

Maggie seems to be very comfortable now. She is starting to realize that the good days aren't just once in a while!!! I have been off of work for the past 11 days (vacation), so tomorrow I not only start back to work, it is the dreaded 7am to 7pm shift. March can't get here quick enough so that I don't have to worry about shifts any longer.


----------



## rbi99

While Maggie is absolutely unbelievable in the woods, she doesn't know how to play, and she has no clue what fetching is. Our vet thinks she is probably 18 months old. She's great in the car and house, and in the woods like I said. Has anyone ever adopted a dog that never learned to play? Did you have any luck "teaching" her/him how to?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

rbi99 said:


> While Maggie is absolutely unbelievable in the woods, she doesn't know how to play, and she has no clue what fetching is. Our vet thinks she is probably 18 months old. She's great in the car and house, and in the woods like I said. Has anyone ever adopted a dog that never learned to play? Did you have any luck "teaching" her/him how to?


My girl is a former puppy mill momma that I adopted through a GR Rescue. When I got her, she was 2, had been abused both psychically and verbally, and had not been socialized. She spent the first two years of her life in a cage/kennel. She was also in poor health when I got her, I did a foster to adopt of her while she was being treated. 

My Bridge boy at the time was 11, to make a long story short, my Roxy never learned how to play. She does not fetch, she does not really play like most normal dogs do. She will carry stuffed animals through the house, she walks them actually. She tries to play with my younger golden boy, but she's not real sure of what to do and my boy tries to get her to play with him. She will be 10 in Dec. and my current boy is 5 and plays all the time. 

My Roxy is a real tom boy and she loves to go to the beach to swim, she's totally free at the beach. It's really fun to watch her enjoying herself.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Teach how to play? Don't they just KNOW??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Rick, this is what I'm talking about:









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

The jubilee, I mean 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> Teach how to play? Don't they just KNOW??
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So sad, but true Karen. Dancer didn't know how to play without showing fear and aggression. It took a couple of weeks before she began to trust Brie. Luckily Brie was young and sensitive to Dancer. Goldens are like that.
Puppy Mill pups, breeders and pups left outside living with little human contact are fearful of everything; people, cars, traffic, music, other dogs, cats, human touch, baths, car rides..So many have never been held in someone's arms and been loved. Play is impossible in floorless cages, crates or for those left outside, held by short chains, all alone. Unfortunatly we see this too often. It's heartbreaking. We're saving them through rescue, adoption and by people who are calling to report breeder mills and neglected backyard "pets". 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

CAROLINA MOM said:


> My girl is a former puppy mill momma that I adopted through a GR Rescue. When I got her, she was 2, had been abused both psychically and verbally, and had not been socialized. She spent the first two years of her life in a cage/kennel. She was also in poor health when I got her, I did a foster to adopt of her while she was being treated.
> 
> My Bridge boy at the time was 11, to make a long story short, my Roxy never learned how to play. She does not fetch, she does not really play like most normal dogs do. She will carry stuffed animals through the house, she walks them actually. She tries to play with my younger golden boy, but she's not real sure of what to do and my boy tries to get her to play with him. She will be 10 in Dec. and my current boy is 5 and plays all the time.
> 
> My Roxy is a real tom boy and she loves to go to the beach to swim, she's totally free at the beach. It's really fun to watch her enjoying herself.


???????? 
For Roxy. Thank you for saving her. I can imagine the joy you feel when you see Roxy running free and swimming. This is what it's all about..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Stopping by to say Hi, Mr Barnaby sends hugs and kisses across the pond to you all!


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Dewey's golden Jubilee look's a lot like the event in San Luis Obispo, Goldens in the Park. We are going to drive down and attend the event with some friends who live in the area. "Claire's Friend" and "Rudy's Lucky Dad" helped us find out about it, sounds like fun. I'll take a bunch of pic.'s and post some next month. Also, my friend Dan, who is going with us to the event, just joined the Forum, say hello (Harlie2Ginger)


----------



## rbi99

Even though I worked till 7pm today (I actually got home earlier than that), the day turned out great!!! First we went to our son's doubleheader and I walked around a little with both dogs off leash (actually they had their leashes on but I wasn't holding them), and they stayed with me. When we got home I actually played with Maggie for nearly 45 minutes in the living room. Played some tug-a-war, some hand under the blanket as Maggie mouthed it, and even played with a ball for a bit. The entire time I was playing with Maggie with one hand, I was playing with Isolde with the other. After that the two dogs play fought for a good 15 minutes or so. Started in the living room, then they took it outside. Very nice to see both dogs running full speed after each other. Small steps................


----------



## Cuddysmom

Hey Barnaby! Did you ever figure out pictures?

I'm loving the Maggie updates. Keep 'em coming!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Rookie's Dad said:


> Dewey's golden Jubilee look's a lot like the event in San Luis Obispo, Goldens in the Park. We are going to drive down and attend the event with some friends who live in the area. "Claire's Friend" and "Rudy's Lucky Dad" helped us find out about it, sounds like fun. I'll take a bunch of pic.'s and post some next month. Also, my friend Dan, who is going with us to the event, just joined the Forum, say hello (Harlie2Ginger)


Thanks for the update! Hello Harlie2Ginger! Welcome to the forum! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Maggie continues to excel in the woods. I love watching her run free, and equally thrilled that she continuously comes back to me like Grin did to say, "thank you"!!! Her and Isolde are getting along great now. They play fight, run around the yard at full speed chasing each other, and play keep away with various balls and toys. This is working out great for us. Once I teach her how to fetch, things will be nearly perfect.

I often times look at pictures of Grin, and in the woods I am always coming into areas where I have fond memories of us being there before (usually many times before). Though it has only been three weeks from today that we lost Grin, my thoughts of him do not bring tears, rather smiles. I would give anything not to have lost him, but at least now I can think of my champion without tears. Maggie entering my life has helped very much for me to bridge the gap when thinking of Grin from tears to smiles.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Great update. Thanks! 

I do the same thing when I pass a place C loved so much. I needed to go to the dollar store today and it's in the same strip as Petco. Out of habit, I parked at Petco and started to walk in. Oops. Got back in car and went half a block to dollar store. I know he was laughing at me!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Here's a little Cuddy to get you through









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Watching Maggie and Isolde playing together again this morning. Maggie has brought much joy into our lives and it is obvious that Isolde loves her also.

Last couple of times cutting the grass vividly reminds me how much I miss Grin. It could be 100 degrees outside, or it could be cold and raining; no matter what Grin would be out with me the entire time. It is very warm today and as I cut the grass both of them decided lying under the overhead fan on our porch was the better place to be. While I did take them out in the woods for some real good exercise already today, in a hundred years Grin would never have done that, he would have been out there with me demanding I throw his ball over and over.


----------



## JeanieBeth

rbi99 said:


> Watching Maggie and Isolde playing together again this morning. Maggie has brought much joy into our lives and it is obvious that Isolde loves her also.
> 
> Last couple of times cutting the grass vividly reminds me how much I miss Grin. It could be 100 degrees outside, or it could be cold and raining; no matter what Grin would be out with me the entire time. It is very warm today and as I cut the grass both of them decided lying under the overhead fan on our porch was the better place to be. While I did take them out in the woods for some real good exercise already today, in a hundred years Grin would never have done that, he would have been out there with me demanding I throw his ball over and over.


Give her time. She maybe following Isolde's lead, staying close to her. Does Maggie like tennis balls and retrieving? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Update, Dan (Harlie2Ginger) picked up Donna at the vet hospital, and will foster her for several weeks. Not sure she's our Gotcha, but we are thinking about it. Check out the pics on the General GR Rescue forum, "Donna our soon to be foster child" posted by Harlie2Ginger. She has had several hard days at he the hospital, but doesn't look too bad. What do you think Rookie?


----------



## rbi99

JeanieBeth said:


> Give her time. She maybe following Isolde's lead, staying close to her. Does Maggie like tennis balls and retrieving?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She plays with one when she is playing keep away (or take away depending on who has it), but no real inclination to fetch. Just for the heck of it we hiked to a pond in CVNP and I tossed some sticks in. Isolde immediately when after hers, but Maggie just enjoyed a swim!!! It will come, now that she plays with Isolde and lightly rough houses with me, it's only a matter of time. Today when I got my hiking boots out Maggie went nuts!!! Doesn't take long does it!!!


----------



## rbi99

Rookie's Dad said:


> Update, Dan (Harlie2Ginger) picked up Donna at the vet hospital, and will foster her for several weeks. Not sure she's our Gotcha, but we are thinking about it. Check out the pics on the General GR Rescue forum, "Donna our soon to be foster child" posted by Harlie2Ginger. She has had several hard days at he the hospital, but doesn't look too bad. What do you think Rookie?


Oh yes she is!!! She'll be fishing and sitting on that big old deck you built right along side you!!! Prepare to smile again my friend!!!


----------



## JeanieBeth

rbi99 said:


> She plays with one when she is playing keep away (or take away depending on who has it), but no real inclination to fetch. Just for the heck of it we hiked to a pond in CVNP and I tossed some sticks in. Isolde immediately when after hers, but Maggie just enjoyed a swim!!! It will come, now that she plays with Isolde and lightly rough houses with me, it's only a matter of time. Today when I got my hiking boots out Maggie went nuts!!! Doesn't take long does it!!!


They learn our routines quickly don't they! Too cute! When I taught Brie to "fetch" I treated her for the the ball. She caught on pretty quickly. She is still too distracted at the park to fetch though. Only fetches in our house. We keep trying!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Rookie's Dad said:


> Update, Dan (Harlie2Ginger) picked up Donna at the vet hospital, and will foster her for several weeks. Not sure she's our Gotcha, but we are thinking about it. Check out the pics on the General GR Rescue forum, "Donna our soon to be foster child" posted by Harlie2Ginger. She has had several hard days at he the hospital, but doesn't look too bad. What do you think Rookie?


I wish once again we lived closer to you and Kitty! I just got an emergency call to pick up a 4 month golden for surrender from a mother of 4 who "can't take the pup anymore!" Ugh!!! ??
On a better note, If Donna is the one, the pieces will fall in place. This is from the Rookster~I miss him too..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Dancer and Brie chilling together today. Dancer does not like swimming but she loves being by Brie's side near the water. We've tried taking Dancer in a couple times but the girls a land lover~what do you do? ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Great pic.'s! (and a nice pool by the way)


----------



## Rookie's Dad

JeanieBeth said:


> I wish once again we lived closer to you and Kitty! I just got an emergency call to pick up a 4 month golden for surrender from a mother of 4 who "can't take the pup anymore!" Ugh!!! ??
> On a better note, If Donna is the one, the pieces will fall in place. This is from the Rookster~I miss him too..
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Keep us in mind, you never know, I may be coming your way, my Dad is not doing well.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Rookie's Dad said:


> Keep us in mind, you never know, I may be coming your way, my Dad is not doing well.


I'm so sorry your dad's not well. Let us know~PM me. My mom recently had to go in a nursing home - massive stroke 2 yrs ago. It's been a tough time. First time in 35 yrs all 4 of my siblings and I are living in the same state. Hopefully your dad is just having a "hicup". ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Great updates! Mr. Rick, got your emails. Will check soon! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Here's my newest love. OMG. He's got 2 people ahead of us. I can't stand it! Plus he's got a Cardinals bandana on!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Cuddysmom said:


> Here's my newest love. OMG. He's got 2 people ahead of us. I can't stand it! Plus he's got a Cardinals bandana on!
> 
> View attachment 408553
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


When we got Grin is was only because our first choice was taken. We got Maggie after once again our first choice was taken. No matter who you get you will love the dickens out of her/him!!! Maybe you could get the new owner if it isn't you to give you the bandanna!!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

My thoughts exactly! "Hey, can I have your bandana? Thankssssss" Lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

What's wrong with your dad Rick??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> Here's my newest love. OMG. He's got 2 people ahead of us. I can't stand it! Plus he's got a Cardinals bandana on!
> 
> View attachment 408553
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol!! That was fast!! I think he is adorable!! Fill out applications ahead of time. Then..it will happen when he comes..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Did anyone ever here anything from Ashley with Maverick? I can see she hasn't been online for a long time, so she must not have seen the message I sent her. Really hope that all is okay with him.


----------



## california gold

Cuddysmom said:


> Here's my newest love. OMG. He's got 2 people ahead of us. I can't stand it! Plus he's got a Cardinals bandana on!
> 
> View attachment 408553
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He's adorable! If it's meant to be, I hope you get him. Use all of us a reference and we'll tell them what a great home he will have. . Keep us posted


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Cuddysmom said:


> What's wrong with your dad Rick??
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Things are not good, I'm flying out tomorrow for Mich., I have a oneway ticket, don't know how long I'll be there. Doubt if I'll be online, need a prayer or two, thanks.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Rick- I'm so sorry to hear that! I'll say many prayers. Please keep us posted 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Hol- I haven't seen her either ;(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Hi Karen, this is Rick's sister, Carol. I understand you and your fiancé would like to come to Napa Valley. That would be awesome! Don't know you but you sound fun and have to be good people as you love golden retrievers!! I have 2 of those critters, double fun! 
Rick said your golden passed a few weeks before Rookie. So sorry. I lost my beloved Berman cat the same week Rookie passed. It was a sad week. Lot's of good memories though. Keep in touch with Rick and let us know when you would like to come to Napa. HUGS...... Carol


----------



## Cuddysmom

Hi Ms. Carol! Pleasure to meet you! And yes, we'd love to come to Napa when finances allow. It's always been a dream of mine . Your brother told me about your goldens. Would love to see pics...

Yes, Rook died 8 days after my boy. It was a rough week indeed! So sorry about your kitty. It's the worst!! ;(

How's your dad??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Hey friends. I talked to Jeanie. She's not ignoring us but the website has locked her out. Something with her password. Ugh!

How're the pups?. Does Maggie have a thread I'm not aware of as I haven't seem Ron on here...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

Cuddysmom said:


> Hey friends. I talked to Jeanie. She's not ignoring us but the website has locked her out. Something with her password. Ugh!
> 
> How're the pups?. Does Maggie have a thread I'm not aware of as I haven't seem Ron on here...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If you use the wrong password, you're taken to a screen that has link to click to reset it. If that doesn't work for Jeanie, please let me know and we will follow up.

Thanks!


----------



## JeanieBeth

GoldensGirl said:


> If you use the wrong password, you're taken to a screen that has link to click to reset it. If that doesn't work for Jeanie, please let me know and we will follow up.
> 
> Thanks!


I used the link for a new password 3 different times. Finally the 3rd one worked. 
I was locked out from PG on my PC and my phone. I always keep my username and passwords written down. Don't know what happened but I'm back on! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Cuddysmom said:


> Does Maggie have a thread I'm not aware of as I haven't seem Ron on here...
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Maggie is doing great. I have been getting out into the woods as often as I can. Since she doesn't fetch or retrieve I am spending even more time hiking then before. Her and Isolde continue to get along fabulously. Spent three plus hours yesterday hiking in CVNP, the middle part of it pretty much completely lost. Today we hiked about six miles, most of that in a torrential downpour!!! I still miss Grin immensely, but Maggie has brought me much joy. Isolde has bonded with me to the point where she is at my side nearly all of the time. When I go to NY in September to backpack and climb, both dogs will be coming with me. Maggie doesn't like thunder or fireworks. She doesn't go crazy, but she gets real close to us and hunkers down. Maggie didn't like getting into or out of our car when we first brought her home. Now, if she even gets a hint that we are going somewhere she jumps around like a little kid. She now sees the car as something fun, not something to be fearful of.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Awesome!! I'm so jealous. Would love a picture!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Cuddysmom said:


> Awesome!! I'm so jealous. Would love a picture!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lots of car issues that are taking the money I need to fix my camera that broke while on Grin's last backpacking trip.

People get jealous of things they can't have - how is your dog search going?


----------



## Cuddysmom

It's going. I keep finding reasons not to get another


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

We have decided to adopt Dona, the rescue that is being fostered by our friends. Kitty went down to meet her last weekend and also went to "Goldens In The Park", she says she is very sweet, but needs training.  We are going down this Sat., so I can meet her, and if all goes well, which I think it will, we will bring her home on Sun., something to look forward too. With all the sad news this last couple of months, it's nice to have happy thoughts. Danny (Rudy's Dad) & Susan Marie (Clair's Friend) have really made this possible, so I'd like to thank them, they are true Golden Retriever Friends.

The other thing that happened is, while we were in Mich., my Sister Carol was in contact with her dogs breeder, who also helped us find Rookie. She has puppies, and because of our close history, she saved one for us. She is one of the top breeders in Mich., so this was very special and it made it very hard to decide which way to go. I could have picked her up, and brought her home on the plane. But in the end, Dona seems like the right GR for us, and we want to give her a forever home, and the best one she could ever have. So, she will be our "GOTCHA" dog! Pic's to follow.

But of course, still Rookie's Dad.


----------



## rbi99

Great news indeed. Dona won't replace Rookie, just as Maggie hasn't replaced Grin, but she will make facing your tomorrows so much more exciting. I love Isolde and Maggie and we do everything together, but neither dog is Grin. That doesn't mean I am putting a cap on my love for either dog, it just means I need to make my heart a little larger so that they will have their justified place in my heart next to Grin.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Yessss!! This is wonderful news!! I'm so happy for you and for sweet Dona. She sounds amazing!! Yes, thank you to those who made this possible. I can't wait to see pics!

You just made my day. OMG!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Today was our "GOTCHA" day! We just got home, Dona is taking a nap beside me while I type this note. Dan (Harley2Ginger) has already posted pic.'s in the General GR Rescue Forum, the post is "Donna our soon to be foster child". Check it out, we are very happy! More later


----------



## dborgers

Rookie's Dad said:


> ... we are very happy! More later


That's great!! You deserve all the happiness. I saw the pictures of you guys beaming and showed Jane. We were both ooo-ing and ah-ing 

Looking forward to the new thread and pictures. See ya there!


----------



## JeanieBeth

rbi99 said:


> Maggie is doing great. I have been getting out into the woods as often as I can. Since she doesn't fetch or retrieve I am spending even more time hiking then before. Her and Isolde continue to get along fabulously. Spent three plus hours yesterday hiking in CVNP, the middle part of it pretty much completely lost. Today we hiked about six miles, most of that in a torrential downpour!!! I still miss Grin immensely, but Maggie has brought me much joy. Isolde has bonded with me to the point where she is at my side nearly all of the time. When I go to NY in September to backpack and climb, both dogs will be coming with me. Maggie doesn't like thunder or fireworks. She doesn't go crazy, but she gets real close to us and hunkers down. Maggie didn't like getting into or out of our car when we first brought her home. Now, if she even gets a hint that we are going somewhere she jumps around like a little kid. She now sees the car as something fun, not something to be fearful of.


I'm so happy for you. Maggie and Isolde too! ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Rookie's Dad said:


> We have decided to adopt Dona, the rescue that is being fostered by our friends. Kitty went down to meet her last weekend and also went to "Goldens In The Park", she says she is very sweet, but needs training.  We are going down this Sat., so I can meet her, and if all goes well, which I think it will, we will bring her home on Sun., something to look forward too. With all the sad news this last couple of months, it's nice to have happy thoughts. Danny (Rudy's Dad) & Susan Marie (Clair's Friend) have really made this possible, so I'd like to thank them, they are true Golden Retriever Friends.
> 
> The other thing that happened is, while we were in Mich., my Sister Carol was in contact with her dogs breeder, who also helped us find Rookie. She has puppies, and because of our close history, she saved one for us. She is one of the top breeders in Mich., so this was very special and it made it very hard to decide which way to go. I could have picked her up, and brought her home on the plane. But in the end, Dona seems like the right GR for us, and we want to give her a forever home, and the best one she could ever have. So, she will be our "GOTCHA" dog! Pic's to follow.
> 
> But of course, still Rookie's Dad.


I'm so excited!! Doing the wave and the happy dance all at the same time! I can not wait to hear the rest of the story! Dona is a beautiful and sweet looking golden. Dona has been through a lot. It takes a couple of months for that Bond to seal forever in a rescue, but once it does she'll be your loyal companion forever. The training/obediance classes are a great way to build trust, bond and establish the hierarchy. How's your dad and how was the Michigan trip?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Heading to that thread now!! Great news!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Hannah needs our prayers. Please, let's work overtime. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Rookie's Dad*

Rookie's Dad

I couldn't be happier for you and Dona!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Everyone- go to Dona's foster page and check out the gift our Danny sent her!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

*A Sad Day*

It has been a rough day today, my Father passed away a few hours ago, and we lost our heart dog two months ago. My Father passed at the age of 97, he was a doctor of Chiropractic and practiced up until the age of 93. During his long life as a healer, he helped countless people, and had many friends who loved him and became close. Most of his close friends had passed some years ago, and he often spoke of this. Up until the end, he enjoyed a glass of wine with dinner, sometimes more than one. I guess I'm writing on this thread because of the understanding we have received on the forum and I feel I have friends here. Thank you for your understanding.

Dona has come into our life, and has helped fill the void.


----------



## dborgers

Our deepest, heartfelt sympathies, Rick. 

- Danny and Jane


----------



## swishywagga

I am so very sorry for your loss, my thoughts are with you all.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Rookie's Dad said:


> It has been a rough day today, my Father passed away a few hours ago, and we lost our heart dog two months ago. My Father passed at the age of 97, he was a doctor of Chiropractic and practiced up until the age of 93. During his long life as a healer, he helped countless people, and had many friends who loved him and became close. Most of his close friends had passed some years ago, and he often spoke of this. Up until the end, he enjoyed a glass of wine with dinner, sometimes more than one. I guess I'm writing on this thread because of the understanding we have received on the forum and I feel I have friends here. Thank you for your understanding.
> 
> Dona has come into our life, and has helped fill the void.


Your father sounds like an amazing man whose passing will leave a huge void in the lives of many. I'm so sorry.

I'm also glad that you have Dona to help you get through the losses and that you have found this Forum to be a warm and supportive community.

Peace be with you.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh, Rick!!! I don't know what to say. What a terrible summer for you. I'm so very sorry. He sounds like he had a wonderful life. Dona was just in time! Your dad will be in good company. Please call me if you need ANYTHING. 

Your friend, 
Karen


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm so sorry for your loss...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

I'm so sorry Rick. 
My heart goes out to you and Kitty. Your dad sounds like he was a wonderful man and healer. I wonder if we knew of him. My mom worked with several healers and chiropractors in Michigan as a teacher and practitioner of muscle response testing. It's a small world isn't it? I'm so thankful you have Dona to hug and hold. And Kitty of course! Again, my sympathies for the loss of your Dad. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Rick*



Rookie's Dad said:


> It has been a rough day today, my Father passed away a few hours ago, and we lost our heart dog two months ago. My Father passed at the age of 97, he was a doctor of Chiropractic and practiced up until the age of 93. During his long life as a healer, he helped countless people, and had many friends who loved him and became close. Most of his close friends had passed some years ago, and he often spoke of this. Up until the end, he enjoyed a glass of wine with dinner, sometimes more than one. I guess I'm writing on this thread because of the understanding we have received on the forum and I feel I have friends here. Thank you for your understanding.
> 
> Dona has come into our life, and has helped fill the void.


Rick: I am SO VERY SORRY! It is so HARD losing our parents, no matter what age we are! Your Father was a wonderful man! So glad that Dona came into your life, to be by your side; I know Rookie is there, too.


----------



## Wilbur'sDad

So sorry to hear this news. He sounds like he was quite a wonderful guy.


----------



## california gold

I'm so sorry to hear about your Dad passing. He sounds like he was such an amazing, giving man. Heaven will be a better place because he is in it. It's been a tough year for you and I hope the future brings you happiness and laughter. My deepest sympathy to you and your family.

Mary


----------



## HolDaisy

So sorry for your loss Rick, it sounds like your Dad was a very special man indeed.


----------



## Cuddysmom

How are the strong pups? Joker? Dancer? Barnaby? Bridgette Anne? 

(Can't believe the rest are gone)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

I know our time with Dancer is precious. There have been moments when she doesn't want to eat or when she goes potty and I know her plumbing is giving her a hard time. Through it all she smiles and is always near my side saying "I love you" with her eyes in only the way our Goldens do. We are so grateful for this time we've been given with our Tiny Dancer. It's been 3 1/2 months since her surgery. She looks better than ever, enjoys playing bitey face with Brie and loves our walks. Dr. Gillette and our rescue are amazed Dancer is thriving and doing so well. I think Dakota has had his paw in it! Today we're counting our blessings and loving every moment we have with our girls. ??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

❤❤❤


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Sweet Dancer. She's such a trooper. Enjoy every minute! She's a miracle pup, for sure. But we need more videos!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Things sure can change quickly. I'm so sorry to say Dancer's cancer is back. Our girl is getting tired and I think she knows it's time for her to go Home. Our hearts are heavy but they are mostly filled with love and gratitude for our Tiny Dancer. Please send her love and light. Hugs to all of you..


----------



## hubbub

A candle lit for Dancer

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I am so sorry. Hugs and light puppy kisses to Dancer. Rest easy, sweet girl.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Candle lit for a precious girl...


----------



## HolDaisy

Candle lit for beautiful Dancer girl and her family, we're thinking of you.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Very sorry hear Dancer has taken a turn for the worse, our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Karen519

*Dancer*

Praying for sweet Dancer and JeanieBeth!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

I hate this update. I have no words. Just know I'm so very sorry. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Thank you for all your support, your thoughts, your prayers. Dancer is passing the Torch to all those who continue to fight the Evil C. We miss her yet she's always a part of who we are. I carry her in my heart always. 
How is our little fighter Bridgette Anne? I've thought about her and either missed or not seen an update. We've all been on a difficult yet beautiful journey. I will bring attention to our beloved Goldens plight with cancer and bring attention to our GRRSWF - our Heroes. They have a beautiful tribute to Dancer on Facebook/Golden Retriever Rescue of Southwest Florida. Joker, Barnaby and Bridgette I'll be checking in on all of you and your families. Brie said you can come by her thread and say hi anytime! ?


----------



## Rookie's Dad

I know the cancer forum helps us with support , but I really hate being here, it's just so very hard! Thinking about Dancer and JeanieBeth and all the other doggies at the Bridge.


----------



## Cuddysmom

I'm sorry Rick! What a terrible feeling ;( I love being here. It helps me a ton. This thread is bittersweet, though. There's only a few left and they're mostly seniors (I'm looking at you Joker, uncle B and Miss Bridgette!!). You gotta carry the torch for our kids! Speaking of, where is BridgetteAnne been? And if course, Maverick. Come out come out wherever you are! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

Cuddysmom said:


> I'm sorry Rick! What a terrible feeling ;( I love being here. It helps me a ton. This thread is bittersweet, though. There's only a few left and they're mostly seniors (I'm looking at you Joker, uncle B and Miss Bridgette!!). You gotta carry the torch for our kids! Speaking of, where is BridgetteAnne been? And if course, Maverick. Come out come out wherever you are!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This evening I came home to a dancing Joker greeting, bright eyes and wagging tail. Not to mention eagerness for his dinner! We are relaxing on the back deck now and he is right beside me, as he often is lately. He was never so much a velcro Golden, but that has changed a bit in recent months.

The veterinary news is not so good and I try not to let him know that I worry. My boy's challenge is not the big C, though we stared it down more than once before getting the clean pathology reports we all pray for. But nephritis can be just as deadly and fearfully quick. We are trying to invent new treatments as we go along. 

We look forward to taking the dogs to the beach for a week soon, knowing he loves the sights and sounds, not to mention wading in the surf.


----------



## Cuddysmom

So our boy doesn't feel good? I'm so sorry. That's the worst feeling knowing you can't do anything. But you better buck up bc he's sensing you being sad! And he knows HE can't do anything, either. Ugh. 

I WISH CANCER WOULD GET MURDERED


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

I'll worry with you. One of the treatments just has to work mom! I don't know very much about nephritis but I know it can be serious~hence the diets you've had Joker on. Would Bragg's ACV in his food help with the digestion and PH? Just a thought. 
The beach and water is always great medicine. Will you be taking the boat? Make sure you take lots of pictures of Sunny and Joker. I can never get enough! As always we're sending nose kisses and ear rubs to the kids and hugs to you. ? Jeanie & Brie


----------



## JeanieBeth

Bridgette Anne, I'm sending light and love to you and your family~???


----------



## california gold

Awwww JeanieBeth. I'm so, so sorry to hear about dancer. And even in the heaviest of times you ask about my girl. God has put some of the best people here! Bridgette Anne is a fighter. She continues to show her doctors wrong and is enjoying her life. We are now 3 months past her life expectancy. Her vet says she's doing very good. However, we are at Bridgette's vacation home and I'm thinking she may be losing her sight. She just doesn't seem to see well and is barking at things (like people swimming) which she usually doesn't do. I will be making an appt with her eye dr. She was diagnosed over a year ago with something the vet said only goldens get. I put pred acetate eye drops in her eyes daily. When she was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma in February I thought her eyes would be the least of our worries... I'll keep you posted. 

Again, I'm sorry to hear about dancer. God bless her....


----------



## JeanieBeth

california gold said:


> Awwww JeanieBeth. I'm so, so sorry to hear about dancer. And even in the heaviest of times you ask about my girl. God has put some of the best people here! Bridgette Anne is a fighter. She continues to show her doctors wrong and is enjoying her life. We are now 3 months past her life expectancy. Her vet says she's doing very good. However, we are at Bridgette's vacation home and I'm thinking she may be losing her sight. She just doesn't seem to see well and is barking at things (like people swimming) which she usually doesn't do. I will be making an appt with her eye dr. She was diagnosed over a year ago with something the vet said only goldens get. I put pred acetate eye drops in her eyes daily. When she was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma in February I thought her eyes would be the least of our worries... I'll keep you posted.
> 
> Again, I'm sorry to hear about dancer. God bless her....


Thank you for your kind words for Dancer and I. Our Tiny Dancer was a fighter with the biggest heart, she's taken up a good size space in our hearts. 
The best update is knowing Bridgette Anne continues to fight!! The holistic diet and nutrients, no doubt, along with your loving care are helping Bridgette thrive. I'm sorry to know Bridgette's eye sight is failing. I'm sure she must be confused by it all. Only in Goldens? How unfair. Please give her a huge lovie dovie hug for me. Thank you for the update! When you have time you know we'd all love to see pictures! For now enjoy each moment. Love and light~Jeanie and Brie


----------



## Cuddysmom

She's such a fighter!!! Please keep is updated 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## california gold

Bridgette is still doing good. Haven't had a chance to bring her to,the opthomologist yet as my 17 year old kitty hasn't been doing good. Vet told me yesterday he has a tumor in his anal sac which is most likely cancer. This in turn is blocking him from having a normal BM. I feel like my place is jinxed with cancer right now! Soooo tomorrow I have the vet coming to give Bridgette her acupuncture and then help my Murphy kitty man to the bridge. This just sucks big time....


----------



## swishywagga

Am so glad that Bridgette continues to do well. So sorry to hear about Murphy, you are all in my thoughts and prayers x


----------



## Cuddysmom

Sorry to hear about that! You're really going through a lot. We're thinking about you...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

california gold said:


> Bridgette is still doing good. Haven't had a chance to bring her to,the opthomologist yet as my 17 year old kitty hasn't been doing good. Vet told me yesterday he has a tumor in his anal sac which is most likely cancer. This in turn is blocking him from having a normal BM. I feel like my place is jinxed with cancer right now! Soooo tomorrow I have the vet coming to give Bridgette her acupuncture and then help my Murphy kitty man to the bridge. This just sucks big time....


Yes this sucks, and it is unfair. So unfair 
I'm so sorry to hear the sad news and for the loss of your beloved companion, Murphy. 
It's good Murphy was able to be at home with his family when he passed to the Rainbow Bridge. ??
We're lighting a candle for Murphy.
Sending you and Bridgette Anne love, light, positive thoughts and hugs. ??
Jeanie


----------



## dborgers

california gold said:


> Bridgette is still doing good. Haven't had a chance to bring her to,the opthomologist yet as my 17 year old kitty hasn't been doing good. Vet told me yesterday he has a tumor in his anal sac which is most likely cancer. This in turn is blocking him from having a normal BM. I feel like my place is jinxed with cancer right now! Soooo tomorrow I have the vet coming to give Bridgette her acupuncture and then help my Murphy kitty man to the bridge. This just sucks big time....


 It sucks big time, but thankfully you'll be there for kitty. 

I'll be thinking about you tomorrow.


----------



## dborgers

california gold said:


> Bridgette is still doing good. Haven't had a chance to bring her to,the opthomologist yet as my 17 year old kitty hasn't been doing good. Vet told me yesterday he has a tumor in his anal sac which is most likely cancer. This in turn is blocking him from having a normal BM. I feel like my place is jinxed with cancer right now! Soooo tomorrow I have the vet coming to give Bridgette her acupuncture and then help my Murphy kitty man to the bridge. This just sucks big time....


 It sucks big time. Thankfully, for kitty's sake, you'll be there for him and with him. 

I'll be thinking about you tomorrow.


----------



## california gold

Murphy who is a fighter to got to use one of his 7 kitty lives. When Bridgette Anne's vet came she thought although he does have the tumor he still isn't ready. So he has proven to us he still wants to be here. Bridgette had a rough night last night, she first had a loose BM which is unusual for her. Later I went into the kitchen and there the poor thing was standing over some vomit with her head down. I checked her gums and they were pale so gave her one of the little red yunnan baiyon pills. Brought her to the carpet and hubby and I layed down with her. We then walked with her to bedroom and took turns laying with her. There is a possibility she ate something in the garden that didn't sit well with her. I'm hoping that's the case. She starting drinking more water then normal at about 2 am. But it's been so Hot here. I gave her a flagyl at that time figuring if she did have an upset tummy it would help. She seems better this morning. Vet will be here at 8 am to check her. Praying it is not a bleed out and just rotting tomatoes or something else she ate. My husband doesn't always keep a keen eye on her while he takes her out to garden. I've walked out and caught her eating whole apples! I know the seeds are really bad for them. I've talked to hubby but...... Have my hands full right now.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Geez Louise! I am so sorry for the condolences Mom, however so glad Murphy is not ready to go Home and you have all been given the gift of time. 
Now I'm sending big Mojo, healing prayers and energy to Bridgette Anne. Hugs to you Mom and please give a special nose kiss to Bridgette for me. I'll be thinking about you tomorrow morning waiting for good news. ????


----------



## Cuddysmom

How is she now? Any better??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Hoping that Miss Bridgette is feeling better!


----------



## california gold

Hi all, sorry for the delayed response. Bridgette is doing good. Doc put her on some tummy Meds and is having me withhold one of her chinese herbs until I feel she is 100% better. She's playing, swimming but slow to finish her breakfast and dinner. But much better then she was early in the week. Thank you all for your mojo' s and thoughts! How are all of you?


----------



## swishywagga

That's great to hear that Bridgette is doing well, please pass on a hug from me and Mr B!.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thanks for the update!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

I'm going to post its own thread later but I want my friends on here to be the first to know. I'm getting another son!!!!!! I THINK I'm ready. It's been almost five months. Where has the time gone?! Anyway, he's a rescue and a GS mix. Can not believe it's not a golden but it was a rescue situation and he needed a home FAST. We've named him Banks! More to come later. Eeeeek!! (Once I get my house, I'll get that golden puppy I've always wanted)


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Cuddysmom said:


> I'm going to post its own thread later but I want my friends on here to be the first to know. I'm getting another son!!!!!! I THINK I'm ready. It's been almost five months. Where has the time gone?! Anyway, he's a rescue and a GS mix. Can not believe it's not a golden but it was a rescue situation and he needed a home FAST. We've named him Banks! More to come later. Eeeeek!! (Once I get my house, I'll get that golden puppy I've always wanted)
> 
> View attachment 443394
> 
> 
> View attachment 443402
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh, I sooooo happy for you! He will bring much happiness into your life, and a smile to your face. Cuddy will aways be there in thought, but you deserve a new son in your life, he would approve, I know he would.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Welcome Banks!!! I'm so happy for you guys! Thank you for rescuing. Sometimes fast is good. I can't wait to see more pictures and hear all about the "Adventures of Banks and Family!" ????


----------



## JeanieBeth

california gold said:


> Hi all, sorry for the delayed response. Bridgette is doing good. Doc put her on some tummy Meds and is having me withhold one of her chinese herbs until I feel she is 100% better. She's playing, swimming but slow to finish her breakfast and dinner. But much better then she was early in the week. Thank you all for your mojo' s and thoughts! How are all of you?


Thank you for the update on Bridgette Anne. We all love good news! I'm especially thankful for you, it's time for a much needed break from the rollercoaster. Hugs to you all- sending lots of Mojo and positive energy your way. ? ? ?


----------



## swishywagga

Cuddysmom said:


> I'm going to post its own thread later but I want my friends on here to be the first to know. I'm getting another son!!!!!! I THINK I'm ready. It's been almost five months. Where has the time gone?! Anyway, he's a rescue and a GS mix. Can not believe it's not a golden but it was a rescue situation and he needed a home FAST. We've named him Banks! More to come later. Eeeeek!! (Once I get my house, I'll get that golden puppy I've always wanted)
> 
> View attachment 443394
> 
> 
> View attachment 443402
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Congratulations, I'm so pleased for you. A great big hello and welcome sent across to you beautiful Banks!:wavey:


----------



## california gold

Cuddysmom said:


> I'm going to post its own thread later but I want my friends on here to be the first to know. I'm getting another son!!!!!! I THINK I'm ready. It's been almost five months. Where has the time gone?! Anyway, he's a rescue and a GS mix. Can not believe it's not a golden but it was a rescue situation and he needed a home FAST. We've named him Banks! More to come later. Eeeeek!! (Once I get my house, I'll get that golden puppy I've always wanted)
> 
> View attachment 443394
> 
> 
> View attachment 443402
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Wonderful news! Congratulations on your new boy. I'm so very happy for you!


----------



## california gold

Hi friends, I'm just so afraid that we are starting the cancer roller coaster of hell. Bridgette is definitely off. I took her for a car ride to park thinking that would help her spirits. When we got to the park, I looked at her and realized getting out of the car wasn't a good idea. Her gums were pale and she had labored breathing. So I bought her home and gave her the little red pill as well as a prednisone. She's not eating her whole meals (not like my girl who loves her food). Has turned her head to some of the treats I have offered. Watermelon -nope doesn't want it. She has a slight sneezing, coughing going on. Goes into our bathroom where we have a water bowl. Drinks a little or just stands there staring at it. Then lays down. Can I really be losing my cat and precious girl at the same time! I feel like the walls are falling in on me... And my heart is being ripped out of my body... Please say some prayers for Bridgette Anne. I know you all have been down this path of hell. If the cancer has spread to her lungs or heart, has any of you had experience with this and share with me what the symptoms would be?


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh no. Poor BridgetteAnne. I'm so sorry. I have no advice for that. Please give her a belly rub for me. Cancer is just awful. You're not alone. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## california gold

Thank you cuddysmom. You were my first contact here when Bridgette got sick in February. I appreciate all your kindness.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

I'm sitting here reading how happy Cuddy's Mom is with her new boy, then realize that not all of us enjoy the same excitement, and one of our fur babies is not doing so well. I can't add much, except to say that I (We) understand how difficult it is when our heart dog is failing. I wish Bridgette the best of luck, and hope for a positive outcome.


----------



## hubbub

I'm like Rookie's Dad and was reading through quickly to check out Banks, but Bridgette's turn tears at me. 

Listen to your heart and know that all the decisions you've made and will make for your furbabies are made with your love for them as your top priority. <hugs>


----------



## dborgers

Congratulations Karen!!  You're 'Saving Mr. Banks' 

CaliforniaGold: Cancer sucks!! Like many here, we've been down that road. Just remember Bridgette lives one day at a time, in the moment. She isn't worried about tomorrow. I hope she gets feeling better so you do too.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Please keep us posted. How is she this morning? How are the gums?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Praying for Bridgette, hoping she is doing better today x


----------



## Cuddysmom

Any update today?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Cuddysmom said:


> Any update today?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Keeping everything crossed that Bridgette is feeling a bit better x


----------



## Cuddysmom

Hello? Hello?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Bridgette*

Praying for sweet Bridgette!


----------



## Karen519

*Cuddysmom*

Cuddysmom

Did I miss an announcement about Mr. Banks?


----------



## swishywagga

Prayers continuing for sweet Bridgette x


----------



## california gold

Bridgette Anne having a tough night tonight. She collapsed and I'm sleeping with her on the floor (it's 12:40am so probably sleeping is not going to happen for me) I just gave her another of the yunnan baiyao red pill. I had given her one on Tuesday and wasn't sure if it was too soon to give her another one . Then I thought I had nothing to lose as I think she's bleeding internally. I'm feeling pretty helpless right now. My vet is out of town and will be returning sometime this week. Im trying to find something on the internet to find out if they are in pain at this stage. Does anyone have some insight you can share. She had the one episode Tuesday then was doing good and now again tonight. Thanks to all of you for keeping her in your prayers and thoughts. And especially for being there with us on a journey I know you have been on before. Your kind and encouraging words are more helpful then you can imagine...


----------



## Karen519

*California Gold*

California Gold.

I am so sorry to hear what you and Bridgette are going through.
I would call an emergency animal hospital (since it's the weekend) and
ask if they are in pain if bleeding internally.


----------



## swishywagga

I am so sorry to read this. My prayers and thoughts are with you both at this time.


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping up for input for California Gold and Bridgettte.


----------



## hubbub

Keeping you guys in my thoughts


----------



## california gold

I've been communicating with Bridgette's vet. She said she is not in pain. She left some acupuncture needles here so she had me administer them. Followed directions. She also suggested a belly wrap so she would absorb the blood. After the acupuncture, she stood up and walked to water dish. Drank a bunch of water. Then she layed down. I got her some warm chicken and she gobbled it down. I also just gave her 4 more yunnan baiyao tablets. She went outside and peed then came back into bedroom and layed down. So vet said no encouraged activity. Her vet was supposed to be home yesterday but got stuck in NY until tomorrow as they cancelled flights due to the fire in Chicago. She is really upset she can't be here with Bridgette. Pretty special veterarian. Thank you all for being here for us.


----------



## california gold

Right now Bridgette is sleeping comforably with normal breathing. So I think we will just hang out in the bedroom for a while. I could use a couple hours of shuteye too. &#55357;&#56484;&#55357;&#56484;


----------



## JeanieBeth

Oh man. Tearing up as I'm reading what you're all going through. I wish I lived closer! It sounds like Bridgette Anne is doing a bit better with the the acupuncture and increase in YB. Please know that you, Murphy and Bridgette Anne are in my prayers. ?????????


----------



## Karen519

*California Gold*

California Gold

We are all here for you, Bridgette, and Murphy!!


----------



## hubbub

I hope the love surrounding you and Bridgette provides some comfort.


----------



## Karen519

*Bridgette*



hubbub said:


> I hope the love surrounding you and Bridgette provides some comfort.


I wish you and Bridgette all of our love and prayers!


----------



## california gold

Thank you all so much. Bridgette is doing somewhat better right now. i leave the door open so the dogs can go in and out when they want. Bridgette is enjoying laying on the grass in the sunshine. I'm so happy she is able to be out where she loves. I've watched many of you go thru the same thing with your fur babies. I guess I was hoping she would be that miracle.... Mary


----------



## hubbub

She's enjoying life and has a loving advocate. I'll call that a miracle too.


----------



## Karen519

*Mary*



california gold said:


> Thank you all so much. Bridgette is doing somewhat better right now. i leave the door open so the dogs can go in and out when they want. Bridgette is enjoying laying on the grass in the sunshine. I'm so happy she is able to be out where she loves. I've watched many of you go thru the same thing with your fur babies. I guess I was hoping she would be that miracle.... Mary


Mary

We all hope for a miracle. Isn't it wonderful watching them lay in the grass in the sunshine? My Smooch used to love that!!


----------



## swishywagga

So glad sweet Bridgette is feeling a bit better. Gentle hugs sent across from me and Barnaby x


----------



## GoldensGirl

Treasure these moments...take more photos to last a lifetime, clip some locks of her hair, bury your face in her and soak up her scent, find a towel or blanket that reeks of her and put it away (unwashed) so you can smell that lovely fragrance...later. Savor every ear rub and belly scratch and gentle doggy kiss. This never gets easier, but it is a precious time for both of you.

Holding Bridgette and you gently in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## billybob

prayers are sent over from the uk for bridgette and yourself.
hard to find words of what to say but please give her all the love you have.


----------



## Karen519

*Bridgette Anne*



GoldensGirl said:


> Treasure these moments...take more photos to last a lifetime, clip some locks of her hair, bury your face in her and soak up her scent, find a towel or blanket that reeks of her and put it away (unwashed) so you can smell that lovely fragrance...later. Savor every ear rub and belly scratch and gentle doggy kiss. This never gets easier, but it is a precious time for both of you.
> 
> Holding Bridgette and you gently in my thoughts and prayers.


I love what GoldensGirl said, and I agree. Give Bridgette Anne kisses and hugs from all of us!!


----------



## Karen519

*Bridgette*

Thinking of Bridgette Anne and you.
Hope your vet is able to get on a flight in New York.


----------



## Karen519

*Worried*

California Gold

Worried we haven't heard from you. Praying for Bridgette and you.


----------



## california gold

Hi Friends, sorry for not getting on sooner to update. Bridgette had a good day today. She and I even danced in the kitchen to Pat Benatar's Love is a Battelfield. I think she enjoyed it. Something she and I enjoy doing together. ��. We then took some selfies and hung out in the backyard. It was a very good day... She still isn't excited about her food (I make her food) so I made up some chicken and gave her some dog food kibble, which she loved. Maybe it's my cooking. Lol. I think all your good thoughts are coming through. THANK YOU!! hoping we have another good day tomorrow. Good Night all. Mary, Bridgette, Gentry and Murphy Kitty-man


----------



## Karen519

*California Gold*

California Gold

Wonderful picture of Bridgette and you! So glad you had a good day and took pics and danced!!


----------



## hubbub

Thanks for your update! Days filled with love and laughter are a precious gift


----------



## swishywagga

So glad to read your update, what a lovely picture, hoping that today is a great one for you all!


----------



## JeanieBeth

Thank you Mary and Bridgette Anne for the updates. There's nothing better than laying in the grass on a beautiful sunny day and just being. Mary I know you take every moment in and treasure each one. We know Bridgette Anne and Murphy do. Sending you all love and hugs. 
? ? ?? ?


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh man oh man oh man!!! Loving your last update! Loving the selfie! Loving that she's eating!! Keep it up! She's a wonder dog, for sure. You're such a good mommy. We are still praying for you. Please update as often as you can bc I can't stop thinking of you two. 

Hugs!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## california gold

Another good day! Bridgette is supper hungry and not for what I make her. So kibble and chicken it is. I fed her 3 times today and she is still hungry! But this is good thing. I much, much, much rather her want to eat then to turn her head at food. She had a little swim in the pool this afternoon as the temps here in Southern California are getting back into the 90's. Her vet made it home late last night and will be coming by tomorrow afternoon to check on her and give her, her acupuncture treatment. Good night everyone and sweet dreams from Mary, Bridgette Anne, Gentry and Murphy.


----------



## swishywagga

This has made my day, I'm so glad Bridgette is eating well. Praying for another good day. Sending hugs and rubs from my crew to yours x


----------



## Karen519

*Bridgette*



california gold said:


> Another good day! Bridgette is supper hungry and not for what I make her. So kibble and chicken it is. I fed her 3 times today and she is still hungry! But this is good thing. I much, much, much rather her want to eat then to turn her head at food. She had a little swim in the pool this afternoon as the temps here in Southern California are getting back into the 90's. Her vet made it home late last night and will be coming by tomorrow afternoon to check on her and give her, her acupuncture treatment. Good night everyone and sweet dreams from Mary, Bridgette Anne, Gentry and Murphy.


Oh, I am so glad that Bridgette ate, had a good day and had a swim in the pool. God Bless her and you!


----------



## california gold

Hi Friends, 

Bridgette's vet came by and said Bridgette looked great. She did some vitals and acupuncture. She practices eastern and western medicine and said she was deficient in her chi and something else. She wants me to give her red meat. Like liver, organ parts. I had some liver so cooked that up for her and she gobbled it right down. Of course brother gentry got to share in this Delicacy. Today I have to remove a lot of plants and yard stuff from my back yard to garage and other places around the house as we are having a landscaping service coming on Friday to remove some trees and do some long overdue trimming. So, I probably won't be on for a couple of days and just didn't want you guys to worry if you don't see anything from us. How is everyone else doing? Have a great rest of your week! Hugs from Mary, Bridgette Anne, gentry and Murphy.


----------



## Karen519

*Mary*



california gold said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Bridgette's vet came by and said Bridgette looked great. She did some vitals and acupuncture. She practices eastern and western medicine and said she was deficient in her chi and something else. She wants me to give her red meat. Like liver, organ parts. I had some liver so cooked that up for her and she gobbled it right down. Of course brother gentry got to share in this Delicacy. Today I have to remove a lot of plants and yard stuff from my back yard to garage and other places around the house as we are having a landscaping service coming on Friday to remove some trees and do some long overdue trimming. So, I probably won't be on for a couple of days and just didn't want you guys to worry if you don't see anything from us. How is everyone else doing? Have a great rest of your week! Hugs from Mary, Bridgette Anne, gentry and Murphy.


Mary:

Thanks for the update on Bridgette. Sounds like she enjoyed the liver.
I know yard work can be rough, so we'll wait until you can contact us!
Kisses and hugs to Bridgette Anne, Gentry and Murphy!


----------



## swishywagga

What a great start to the day to read that Bridgettte is doing so well. I'm glad she enjoyed the liver!. Prayers and hugs sent, hoping you all have another wonderful day x


----------



## rbi99

With fall around the corner that means falling leaves, followed by falling snow. Gosh I am going to miss watching Grin "save" his ball from the piles of leaves and later on our mound of snow. Cutting the grass has turned into "just" cutting the grass. No Grin around to keep making me stop and throw his ball. His eagerness to play and pure joy for life is painfully missed. Just being happy to be by my side and "hang out" together was another joy. Can't even begin to count how many times I threw his ball down our side street for him to chase after - knowing that once he got it, nothing stopped him from coming right back with his precious possession - not even the squirrels he chased on other occasions. His red ball is in a case out here on our porch where I spend a lot of time. I still have bad days, but that is because of the many gloriously good days he and I spent together.

As I write this, Maggie and Isolde are both sleeping by my side. There are so many great things about her - as well as my precious Isolde - and I am grateful to have both of them in my life. When I work out now Maggie is right down there with me, and our hikes in the woods are a blast. Maggie and I have been together nearly four months, so there is still lots of time for us to grow together and bond even more. I have not put any real or imagined restrictions on this new relationship, but that does not change the fact I miss Grin as much today as when I first made that fateful decision to end his suffering.

It is like it just happened seconds ago, but my last memory of Grin was he and I lying on the hospital floor together - he so sick he could barely lift his head and lying on his side - and as I petted him he somehow managed to lift his front leg so that I could scratch his belly!!!! God I loved/love that dog.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Hi Ron!!! Glad you're back. Great update. Thanks for sharing!

Mary, you made my weekend with that update. I was very worried. Thanks for filling us in. Keep it up!!!


----------



## JeanieBeth

rbi99 said:


> With fall around the corner that means falling leaves, followed by falling snow. Gosh I am going to miss watching Grin "save" his ball from the piles of leaves and later on our mound of snow. Cutting the grass has turned into "just" cutting the grass. No Grin around to keep making me stop and throw his ball. His eagerness to play and pure joy for life is painfully missed. Just being happy to be by my side and "hang out" together was another joy. Can't even begin to count how many times I threw his ball down our side street for him to chase after - knowing that once he got it, nothing stopped him from coming right back with his precious possession - not even the squirrels he chased on other occasions. His red ball is in a case out here on our porch where I spend a lot of time. I still have bad days, but that is because of the many gloriously good days he and I spent together.
> 
> As I write this, Maggie and Isolde are both sleeping by my side. There are so many great things about her - as well as my precious Isolde - and I am grateful to have both of them in my life. When I work out now Maggie is right down there with me, and our hikes in the woods are a blast. Maggie and I have been together nearly four months, so there is still lots of time for us to grow together and bond even more. I have not put any real or imagined restrictions on this new relationship, but that does not change the fact I miss Grin as much today as when I first made that fateful decision to end his suffering.
> 
> It is like it just happened seconds ago, but my last memory of Grin was he and I lying on the hospital floor together - he so sick he could barely lift his head and lying on his side - and as I petted him he somehow managed to lift his front leg so that I could scratch his belly!!!! God I loved/love that dog.


Thanks for the update Ron. Grin will always and forever live in your heart. Good to know you're girls are your loving companions. ? 
Take care.. Jeanie


----------



## JeanieBeth

california gold said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Bridgette's vet came by and said Bridgette looked great. She did some vitals and acupuncture. She practices eastern and western medicine and said she was deficient in her chi and something else. She wants me to give her red meat. Like liver, organ parts. I had some liver so cooked that up for her and she gobbled it right down. Of course brother gentry got to share in this Delicacy. Today I have to remove a lot of plants and yard stuff from my back yard to garage and other places around the house as we are having a landscaping service coming on Friday to remove some trees and do some long overdue trimming. So, I probably won't be on for a couple of days and just didn't want you guys to worry if you don't see anything from us. How is everyone else doing? Have a great rest of your week! Hugs from Mary, Bridgette Anne, gentry and Murphy.


Mary, you girls made my day! I'm so thankful Bridgette Anne is improving. No doubt having her vet back helps your peace of mind. She sounds like a great vet! Hugs to all of you! Don't over do it in the yard! ?


----------



## california gold

Ron, grinn sounds so much like my Bridgette Anne. I can so relate to mowing the lawn and having her drop in right in my line of mowing so I would have to throw it for her. How smart they are! You write such beautiful story's of grinn and your time together. Great memories.... Thank you for Sharing them with all of us.


----------



## california gold

We did have a busy weekend, however, Bridgette was down from 7 am to about 7 pm on Saturday. I pretty much spend the day with her on the floor. It was so great when she finally toke some chicken out of my hand and walked out to go potty. And now she's herself again, wanting to eat all the time and bringing me her ball. I'm afraid of throwing to far for her so I kind of just throw it a few feet in front of her. She's good with that. Today around 11 the vet will be coming by. I think we will be saying good bye to our dear murphy kittyman. I want to see what the Dr. Says but as hard as this decision is I want to make sure it's the right time. He lasted over a month from when the other vet said it was his time. The question we have all asked. How do we know it's time?? I pray for guidance to do the right thing by him and not for me. Thank you my friends for caring and your words of encouragement.


----------



## california gold

Bet said it's not time with Murphy. That she didn't feel he was in any pain and his vitals were good. She is going to put him on antibotics as she suspects he has a infection going on. So yay on that. She gave Bridgette vitamin B12 at her acupuncture points and is having me increase her yunnan baiyon to 5 teaspoons twice a day. And of course Bridgette brought her the ball so she could play with her. So all is good here.


----------



## swishywagga

So glad to read your latest updates. Sending you all hugs and rubs across the pond, and hoping you all have many more great days together x


----------



## Karen519

*Bridgette Anne and Murphy*

So glad their vet is back and that the vet saw Murphy and Bridgette Anne.
Thinking and praying for all of you!


----------



## JeanieBeth

Good. What a rollercoaster! I know you're taking every moment in with Bridgette Anne and Murphy. Sending you all love, hugs and pawsitive thoughts. ???


----------



## Cuddysmom

Yes, a roller coaster! You're doing great! Hugs!!!


----------



## california gold

Yesterday was not a good day for our girl. Shr was down again for about 12-13 hours. I had to go to a Dr's appt for myself that I couldn't put off so luckily my husband works for the most part out of the house so he was able to sit with her while I was gone. Her vet also came by and checked on her. Did acupuncture and instructed us to leave the needles in for the day. Quite a sight when I arrived home and saw her with 30 needles in her. Bless her heart. She is so good. Didn't want to eat, drink, stand. Pretty much feeling bad. She did finally start to drink some water and made a couple of attempts to stand but immediately layed back down. I tried to get her to eat. Chicken, liver, kibble. Nope just turned her head. About 7:30 I asked my husband if he could warm up a tortilla for me as I hadn't eaten all day. He brought it to me where I was sitting with Bridgette in the bedroom. Well guess who decided she must have the tortilla. 4 tortillas later.... Bridgette's new favorite food. Funny stuff. She did stand and go outside and did her business after that. I'm sure she felt so much better relieving herself. She wanted to go into family room and watch TV with her daddy. It's good to have her back. I fed her a handful of kibble which she gobbled down. These bleed outs are just horrible. The feeling of helplessness is overwhelming to say the least. Im hopping she has a good day today and good days in the future. Just wanted to update you. Now hopefully back to sleep. Bridgette Anne is resting peacefully.


----------



## Karen519

*Bridgette Anne*



california gold said:


> Yesterday was not a good day for our girl. Shr was down again for about 12-13 hours. I had to go to a Dr's appt for myself that I couldn't put off so luckily my husband works for the most part out of the house so he was able to sit with her while I was gone. Her vet also came by and checked on her. Did acupuncture and instructed us to leave the needles in for the day. Quite a sight when I arrived home and saw her with 30 needles in her. Bless her heart. She is so good. Didn't want to eat, drink, stand. Pretty much feeling bad. She did finally start to drink some water and made a couple of attempts to stand but immediately layed back down. I tried to get her to eat. Chicken, liver, kibble. Nope just turned her head. About 7:30 I asked my husband if he could warm up a tortilla for me as I hadn't eaten all day. He brought it to me where I was sitting with Bridgette in the bedroom. Well guess who decided she must have the tortilla. 4 tortillas later.... Bridgette's new favorite food. Funny stuff. She did stand and go outside and did her business after that. I'm sure she felt so much better relieving herself. She wanted to go into family room and watch TV with her daddy. It's good to have her back. I fed her a handful of kibble which she gobbled down. These bleed outs are just horrible. The feeling of helplessness is overwhelming to say the least. Im hopping she has a good day today and good days in the future. Just wanted to update you. Now hopefully back to sleep. Bridgette Anne is resting peacefully.


My heart hurts for you and Bridgette Anne. Praying today is better.


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you both and praying that sweet Bridgette Anne has a good day x


----------



## hubbub

Sending good thoughts to you all.


----------



## JeanieBeth

I hurt for you both. I'm sending prayers, healing energy and love to Bridgette Anne. Hang tough mom. Hugs. ?


----------



## california gold

Much better day today! Must be all your positive thoughts coming thru. Praying she has another good one tomorrow. I would like to take her for a car ride but I have read in previous post that this is not always a good idea with this type of cancer. That the vouching around could cause serious problems. So walks around the garden and yard for now. She is also one who like to fly thru the air into the pool doing what I would call a belly flop. Not good for her right now. So I'm trying to get her to use the steps. But she wants me to go down them with her and the water is freakin cold. Might have to invest in a wet suit. How are things going with all of you?


----------



## swishywagga

So glad to hear Bridgette had another good day. Prayers and positive thoughts are being sent across the pond to you, hoping that you all have a wonderful weekend together, and yes I think you will need to invest in a wetsuit!. Please give your beautiful girl a hug from me x


----------



## hubbub

Hooray for better days  I'm with you on the cold water though...BRRRRR!


----------



## Karen519

*Bridgette*



california gold said:


> Much better day today! Must be all your positive thoughts coming thru. Praying she has another good one tomorrow. I would like to take her for a car ride but I have read in previous post that this is not always a good idea with this type of cancer. That the vouching around could cause serious problems. So walks around the garden and yard for now. She is also one who like to fly thru the air into the pool doing what I would call a belly flop. Not good for her right now. So I'm trying to get her to use the steps. But she wants me to go down them with her and the water is freakin cold. Might have to invest in a wet suit. How are things going with all of you?


So glad that Bridgette had a better day. Praying she has MANY more.


----------



## GoldensGirl

It's good to see that Bridgette had a better day. May she have many, many more of them.

We are also on a painful roller coaster with Joker, who has been reluctant to eat for the last few days. We have evidence that his kidneys are not doing well and I dread the next test results. Please hold my boy in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Not a day goes by that I don't include Joker and Bridgette Anne in my thoughts and prayers. ? They're both our little fighters blessed with great mom's.


----------



## california gold

GoldensGirl, I'm praying for joker. I hope he has a a better day today. Please Keep us posted. Come on Joker Boy get better, we're rooting for you! Big hugs from the Justin household.


----------



## Karen519

*Joker and Bridgette Anne*

Praying for Joker and Bridgette Anne!


----------



## swishywagga

Prayers continuing for Joker and Bridgette Anne x


----------



## Karen519

*Bridgette and Joker*

Saying prayers for Bridgette Anne and Joker!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

How are the kids today??


----------



## JeanieBeth

Sitting here taking a breather after dinner sending love and hugs to Bridgette Anne and Joker.


----------



## california gold

Thank you all for thinking of us. Yesterday we had the help Murphy Kittyman cross over to rainbow Bridge. Even though he had 17 good years and was loved deeply, it's so hard. He raised so many dogs with such dignity. And they sure did love their Murph! I know he's being cared for with all our loved ones now. Bridgette seems to be doing ok but I think her not feeling so good days are coming more often. I'm hoping she has a great rest of her week, with pink gums and good appetite. And wanting to play. Praying for all these things... For her, for me, for my husband Tom, for gentry. We need her to be a happy girl. One day at a time is my new everyday saying.


----------



## california gold

This is Bridgette Anne looking at herself in the mirror. She loves to stand there and do this. So cute!


----------



## california gold

I just know she is saying, what mom? I just wanted to make sure this collar didn't make my butt look big...


----------



## swishywagga

I am so sorry that you had to say goodbye to Murphy. Bridgette looks so beautiful in her photos, I think she must be admiring herself!. Prayers continuing for you all and I hope you have many more happy days together. Take care x


----------



## hubbub

I'm sorry to hear about Murphy - sounds like he was a wonderful boy. 

Brigette's pictures brought a big smile to my face - thank you for sharing them


----------



## Cuddysmom

I'm sorry to hear about Murph ;(

But I hope and pray BA gets better. Poor baby. I'm praying for you all. Please keep us updated


----------



## Cuddysmom

Any news on Joker?


----------



## swishywagga

Hoping that beautiful Bridgette is doing well and that you all have a wonderful weekend x


----------



## Karen519

*California Godl*



california gold said:


> Thank you all for thinking of us. Yesterday we had the help Murphy Kittyman cross over to rainbow Bridge. Even though he had 17 good years and was loved deeply, it's so hard. He raised so many dogs with such dignity. And they sure did love their Murph! I know he's being cared for with all our loved ones now. Bridgette seems to be doing ok but I think her not feeling so good days are coming more often. I'm hoping she has a great rest of her week, with pink gums and good appetite. And wanting to play. Praying for all these things... For her, for me, for my husband Tom, for gentry. We need her to be a happy girl. One day at a time is my new everyday saying.


May Murphy Kittyman rest in peace at the Rainbow Bridge. I'm sure he's being cared for by all of our furbabies! I AM SO SORRY!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Cuddysmom said:


> Any news on Joker?


Joker is doing well, thanks. We are off to the vet again today for Adequan and a recheck of the infernal eternal hot spots. My boy loves the cool weather of fall, so these are glory days for him. We want him to be able to enjoy every minute!


----------



## JeanieBeth

california gold said:


> This is Bridgette Anne looking at herself in the mirror. She loves to stand there and do this. So cute!


I just love her furry bum.


----------



## JeanieBeth

california gold said:


> I just know she is saying, what mom? I just wanted to make sure this collar didn't make my butt look big...


Bridgette Anne, I wuv you. You look simply mahvolus!! ???


----------



## JeanieBeth

california gold said:


> Thank you all for thinking of us. Yesterday we had the help Murphy Kittyman cross over to rainbow Bridge. Even though he had 17 good years and was loved deeply, it's so hard. He raised so many dogs with such dignity. And they sure did love their Murph! I know he's being cared for with all our loved ones now. Bridgette seems to be doing ok but I think her not feeling so good days are coming more often. I'm hoping she has a great rest of her week, with pink gums and good appetite. And wanting to play. Praying for all these things... For her, for me, for my husband Tom, for gentry. We need her to be a happy girl. One day at a time is my new everyday saying.


I'm so sorry for your loss. You and Murphy have been through so much together in seventeen years, it's so hard when we lose our buddies.. 
We lost our 19 yr old Sage 2 months after we lost our beloved Tori from fibrosarcoma at 11. Sage was exactly what his name implied.
I know Murphy will always be near. It's not fair and it sucks. I wish I could help. Please know you all are in my thoughts and prayers. 
Godspeed Murphy. ??


----------



## Karen519

*Bridgette*



california gold said:


> This is Bridgette Anne looking at herself in the mirror. She loves to stand there and do this. So cute!


Just love the pictures of Bridgette Anne checking herself out in the mirror!
So very sorry about Murphy!


----------



## Karen519

*Goldensgirl*

Goldensgirl

Hoping Joker is doing well!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Glory days is right, Joker!


----------



## california gold

Dear friends, asking for prayers and candles for Bridgette Anne. It's getting tough right now. Her abdomen looks swollen and hard. I don't know if it's the cancer tumors or blood. She's eating a little but I'm changing what she eats daily as it's the only way to get her to eat. She doesn't seem to be in distress, just somewhat uncomfortable. But I just have a feeling that we are coming to the end of a long fight. I check on her thoughout the night to see if she is still breathing and to offer her water. I try to lay down with her but she's always been funny that way and unless it's her idea, she prefers me not to be down on the ground next to her. The other day, I got blankets and pillows and layed next to her and gentry came and layed down too. she stood up, looked at us and went into the bathroom and layed on the floor. So I smother her with hugs whenever she allows.  She isn't having labored breathing so that is good. But I can see she struggles to walk to far. I've upped her yunnan baiyao dosage as per the vet suggestion. And I have given her the emergency pill a few times in the past 2 weeks. I've been reading Toby's story and to quote her,
" Originally Posted by hotel4dogs View Post
Talked to my regular vet today about the oncology report, he wasn't at all surprised, it was what he had guessed, too.
I told him that I have the 2 emergency Yunan baiyoa pills to give Toby if he starts to bleed. (Now remember, he's been my vet for 20 years and we're good friends). He looked me right in the eye and said, "don't give them to him".
He told me that we both know Toby's quality of life is declining due to his mobility problems and probably some other issues going on with him. He said that in Toby's case, if he were to bleed from the hemangio it would be a kind, peaceful death here at home. He said Toby would not be in any pain or distress, would just fall into a lethargic sleep and then would pass on. 
Sometime to think about for sure. I hadn't thought of it that way."

So I'm now wondering if I should stop the yunnan baiyao and let her go peacefully if she has a bleed. I'm just so sad, it breaks my heart that she has this horrible cancer.


----------



## love never dies

Many prayers for Bridgette Anne.


----------



## Melakat

My heart goes out to you and *Bridgette Anne. *We lost our Oakley 19 days ago from Hemangio.

With Oakley he was eating, walking, etc. the day he passed. What happened with Oakley was I was working at my computer that evening and he was under my desk like he always is and I felt something wet. He had lost bladder control as he lay there which was totally not like him and as to what alerted us to rush him to the vet. The vet that evening told us that he was in fact bleeding internally and that he most likely would not have made it through the night. We did not know about that awful cancer until that night.

At the emergency hospital we had a few hours with him there before he was put to rest and he was alert but we could tell he was weak. I guess every dog will have different symptoms so it is hard to know with Bridgette Anne. All I can say is that I have been told by many, past breeder, my regular vet that they really do not suffer from pain. They are primarily weak from blood loss. Oakley was very calm. He was aware of us all being there with him and he even would wag his tail for the veterinarian's assistant - he always loved the ladies 

I am going to be thinking and praying so much for your precious girl and my thoughts are with you. Such a difficult time.

I also have a 16 year old tabby called Butterball that is really struggling with his health. I read about your kitty and I am sorry to her of your loss.


----------



## Karen519

*Bridgette Anne*



california gold said:


> Dear friends, asking for prayers and candles for Bridgette Anne. It's getting tough right now. Her abdomen looks swollen and hard. I don't know if it's the cancer tumors or blood. She's eating a little but I'm changing what she eats daily as it's the only way to get her to eat. She doesn't seem to be in distress, just somewhat uncomfortable. But I just have a feeling that we are coming to the end of a long fight. I check on her thoughout the night to see if she is still breathing and to offer her water. I try to lay down with her but she's always been funny that way and unless it's her idea, she prefers me not to be down on the ground next to her. The other day, I got blankets and pillows and layed next to her and gentry came and layed down too. she stood up, looked at us and went into the bathroom and layed on the floor. So I smother her with hugs whenever she allows.  She isn't having labored breathing so that is good. But I can see she struggles to walk to far. I've upped her yunnan baiyao dosage as per the vet suggestion. And I have given her the emergency pill a few times in the past 2 weeks. I've been reading Toby's story and to quote her,
> " Originally Posted by hotel4dogs View Post
> Talked to my regular vet today about the oncology report, he wasn't at all surprised, it was what he had guessed, too.
> I told him that I have the 2 emergency Yunan baiyoa pills to give Toby if he starts to bleed. (Now remember, he's been my vet for 20 years and we're good friends). He looked me right in the eye and said, "don't give them to him".
> He told me that we both know Toby's quality of life is declining due to his mobility problems and probably some other issues going on with him. He said that in Toby's case, if he were to bleed from the hemangio it would be a kind, peaceful death here at home. He said Toby would not be in any pain or distress, would just fall into a lethargic sleep and then would pass on.
> Sometime to think about for sure. I hadn't thought of it that way."
> 
> So I'm now wondering if I should stop the yunnan baiyao and let her go peacefully if she has a bleed. I'm just so sad, it breaks my heart that she has this horrible cancer.


My heart just breaks for you and Bridgette Anne. Will the vet come to your house?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hugs to you and Bridgette Anne....


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending good vibes and prayers for sweet Bridgette Anne. I am so sorry.


----------



## swishywagga

Saying prayers for you and the beautiful Bridgette Anne x


----------



## hubbub

A candle lit for Bridgette Anne

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## california gold

Whoever says the power of prayer and lit candles doesn't work I can personally tell you it does! For the first time in many days when I left for the kitchen to grap my coffee and come back to bedroom to be with our girl. I see the outdoor light come on and there she is outside walking around, does her business, comes back into the house, drinks some water and then follows me back into the bedroom where we have daughter and mommy time together. She usually does this but has been lately staying in the bedroom until we can finally coax her to come out which can take awhile. So hallelujah!! Thank you all so much for being there for us and all you're doing. So, this has the makings of being a good day.
.


----------



## Karen519

*Aw-ww*



california gold said:


> Whoever says the power of prayer and lit candles doesn't work I can personally tell you it does! For the first time in many days when I left the kitchen to grap my coffee and come back to bedroom to be with our girl. I see the outdoor light come on and there she is outside walking around, does her business, comes back into the house, drinks some water and then follows me back into the bedroom where we have daughter and mommy time together. She usually does this but has been lately staying in the bedroom until we can finally coax her to come out which can take awhile. So hallelujah!! Thank you all so much for being there for us and all you're doing. So, this has the makings of being a good day.
> .


Aww-that touches my heart. Sweet Bridgette Anne-hope you and she have a beautiful day!


----------



## swishywagga

That is just wonderful, prayers continuing and a candle lit. Hoping you and your beautiful girl have a lovely day together x


----------



## california gold

Melakat said:


> My heart goes out to you and *Bridgette Anne. *We lost our Oakley 19 days ago from Hemangio.
> 
> With Oakley he was eating, walking, etc. the day he passed. What happened with Oakley was I was working at my computer that evening and he was under my desk like he always is and I felt something wet. He had lost bladder control as he lay there which was totally not like him and as to what alerted us to rush him to the vet. The vet that evening told us that he was in fact bleeding internally and that he most likely would not have made it through the night. We did not know about that awful cancer until that night.
> 
> At the emergency hospital we had a few hours with him there before he was put to rest and he was alert but we could tell he was weak. I guess every dog will have different symptoms so it is hard to know with Bridgette Anne. All I can say is that I have been told by many, past breeder, my regular vet that they really do not suffer from pain. They are primarily weak from blood loss. Oakley was very calm. He was aware of us all being there with him and he even would wag his tail for the veterinarian's assistant - he always loved the ladies
> 
> I am going to be thinking and praying so much for your precious girl and my thoughts are with you. Such a difficult time.
> 
> I also have a 16 year old tabby called Butterball that is really struggling with his health. I read about your kitty and I am sorry to her of your loss.


Melakat,

I am so sorry for your lose of Oakley. This is truly just a god awful cancer and the roller coaster it puts you on. I'm glad he was with you when he had the bleed and you got to hold and love him at his last moments. He sounds like he was a beautiful happy soul. And your Butterball (love the name) I will keep in my thoughts and prayers. You and I are on the exact same journey, just reversed. If I was there I would give you a big hug and cry with you. :-(. Thank you for sharing what your vet and other people have said about them not suffering from pain. That is comforting to know. Mary


----------



## california gold

Karen519 said:


> My heart just breaks for you and Bridgette Anne. Will the vet come to your house?


Hi Karen,

Yes, we are very fortunate that our vet will come here. She has told me she is available 24/7 for us. We are very lucky as I know some of the folks here don't have vets that make house calls.


----------



## Melakat

So glad to hear that Bridgette Anne is having a good day! Thinking and praying for the two of you.


----------



## Cuddysmom

OMG, what a roller coaster that was reading that! I'm overjoyed at the latest update! Prayers and candles DO work!! Let's keep it up, people!! Please keep us updated! Hugs to you and BA!

Dear cancer; you suck sooooo bad. I hope you die. And soon. Leave us alone, jerk


----------



## Karen519

*Bridgette Anne*



california gold said:


> Hi Karen,
> 
> Yes, we are very fortunate that our vet will come here. She has told me she is available 24/7 for us. We are very lucky as I know some of the folks here don't have vets that make house calls.


I am so glad to hear the vet will come to your house. We would be hard put to find that where we live!

Hope you and Bridgette Anne have many beautiful days together!!


----------



## Melakat

Yes - I HATE you Hemangio!!!!!!! Leave our precious Goldens alone!


----------



## Karen519

*Bridgette Anne*

Checking in on sweet Bridgette Anne!


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*



GoldensGirl said:


> Joker is doing well, thanks. We are off to the vet again today for Adequan and a recheck of the infernal eternal hot spots. My boy loves the cool weather of fall, so these are glory days for him. We want him to be able to enjoy every minute!


How did Joker's check at the vet go?
Praying for him.


----------



## california gold

I have so many names for cancer but I probably would be kicked off this site if I used them. It has taken so many that we love, fur and skin. I just don't understand why a cure has not been found when we have all this technology. Yet a cure was found for measles, polio, small pox, etc, with just the brains of people. Maybe scientists need to backtrack and use only their minds, commen sense and instincts and leave the computer technology out of the equation... Off my soap Box now. Bridgette had a really good day yesterday. I opened the door to let her out to be with her dad in the garden. I thought she would just walk out there but no, she ran out at full bore. Funny girl. She loves to hang out with him while he waters and picks the fruits and veggies. And of course when it's tomato and berry season she helps herself and picks her own. It's always a race to see who gets the most. She usually wins. Lol. So all and all it was a good day. I told her about all her friends here rallying, praying and lighting candles for her. She said to tell you, she loves you guys and Big licks to all of you. ;-)


----------



## Melakat

I am so very glad to hear she had just a great day! I just wanted to let you know that I think about her so very much and keeping her in my prayers. I did not know Oakley had Hemangio and so I don't know what it is like to live with a dog you love so much knowing this. I can only imagine she gets tonnes of kisses and hugs


----------



## swishywagga

So glad that beautiful Bridgette had a good day and enjoyed picking her berries!. Positive thoughts and prayers coming across the pond to you all, hoping that today is another good one x


----------



## JeanieBeth

california gold said:


> I have so many names for cancer but I probably would be kicked off this site if I used them. It has taken so many that we love, fur and skin. I just don't understand why a cure has not been found when we have all this technology. Yet a cure was found for measles, polio, small pox, etc, with just the brains of people. Maybe scientists need to backtrack and use only their minds, commen sense and instincts and leave the computer technology out of the equation... Off my soap Box now. Bridgette had a really good day yesterday. I opened the door to let her out to be with her dad in the garden. I thought she would just walk out there but no, she ran out at full bore. Funny girl. She loves to hang out with him while he waters and picks the fruits and veggies. And of course when it's tomato and berry season she helps herself and picks her own. It's always a race to see who gets the most. She usually wins. Lol. So all and all it was a good day. I told her about all her friends here rallying, praying and lighting candles for her. She said to tell you, she loves you guys and Big licks to all of you. ;-)


Yippie!! What an amazing group we have Mary! Prayers are powerful and so is faith. Knowing Bridgette Anne ran out to the garden gave me butterflies and tears. You all are in my thoughts more than you know. Cancer SUCKS! So does the rollercoaster ride. Please give Bridgette Anne a little hug for me. 
Hugs Mary~Jeanie


----------



## JeanieBeth

Melakat said:


> I am so very glad to hear she had just a great day! I just wanted to let you know that I think about her so very much and keeping her in my prayers. I did not know Oakley had Hemangio and so I don't know what it is like to live with a dog you love so much knowing this. I can only imagine she gets tonnes of kisses and hugs


Melakat, 
I'm so sorry for your loss of Oakly. May your happiest 
Memories get you through this most difficult time. ?


----------



## Melakat

Thank you JeanieBeth. It was 3 weeks yesterday. We miss him in our lives like crazy and the memories are precious treasures


----------



## Karen519

*Bridgette Anne*

Hoping you and Bridgette Anne had a good day. 

Hugs and kisses from Tucker and Tonka and me!!:wavey::wavey:


----------



## california gold

Melakat said:


> I am so very glad to hear she had just a great day! I just wanted to let you know that I think about her so very much and keeping her in my prayers. I did not know Oakley had Hemangio and so I don't know what it is like to live with a dog you love so much knowing this. I can only imagine she gets tonnes of kisses and hugs


Thank you oakley's mom. I have had 5 dogs (golden retrievers) with this horrible cancer. I don't know which is worst, having them pass quickly without a chance to say goodbye or to watch them travel down a path where you know the outcome is not going to be good and to watch them gradually Succumb to it. Sometimes I think it's a blessing when they go quickly as you don't have to watch you loved one decline and be presented with the hardest decision of your life if you need to help them cross over. But I can tell you, both rip the heart right out of you and I am so sad that so many of us here have gone through this.


----------



## swishywagga

Hoping that Bridgette Anne has a good day. Prayers and positive vibes flying across the pond to you x

Melakat I am so sorry for the loss of Oakley, my thoughts and prayers are with you x.


----------



## california gold

Thanks again our friends for all the thoughts and prayers. The last couple of days we have spent laying in the back yard with our dear sweet girl. She isn't moving around too much and really didn't eat but a couple of bites of hot dog yesterday, which she about 2 hours later threw up. :-(. She is drinking water and has managed to go potty. We had her vet come over and look at her yesterday as I just wasn't sure if it was time to let her go. God, this is so hard. Her vet said, she isn't ready to go yet. If it wasn't for the mass getting bigger in her abdomen I think we would be in a much better place. I've looked on the site for anyone going through the same where the abdomen continues to get larger so I could see what they did, but so far I haven't been able to find anything. Even though I had another girl go through the exact same journey, I think I've blocked out so many things and with Bridgette they are now coming back to me. I pray that she closes her eyes and goes to heaven and doesn't suffer. So today we will count our blessings that she is with us and will give her whatever she wants. Sit with her on the grass and take in the beautiful day and tell her how much we love her and how many friends she has that are thinking and praying for her. Not think about tomorrow and do as they do, live in today for today we are blessed. Hugs to all of you, Mary and Brigette Anne


----------



## GoldensGirl

The long, slow decline is so hard to watch. Staying focused on the present, as every Golden does, is not easy. I ache for you, Mary.


----------



## california gold

Oh, and on a lighter side. Bridgette Anne has always been afraid of the vacuum.. So, not wanting anything to upset her, I haven't vacuumed in over 2 weeks! I know you can imagine all the dog hair from 2 golden retrievers. Lol. Oh well, what's a little (lot) of dog hair....


----------



## california gold

GoldensGirl said:


> The long, slow decline is so hard to watch. Staying focused on the present, as every Golden does, is not easy. I ache for you, Mary.


Thank you....

How's Joker? I've been thinking of you guys.


----------



## GoldensGirl

california gold said:


> Thank you....
> 
> How's Joker? I've been thinking of you guys.


Thanks for the thoughts. :wave: Joker's blood pressure remains high, despite an increase in his meds a few weeks ago, so I fear that the proteinuria is still a problem. We will probably have to increase his Enalapril in two weeks, but we want to give the last increase a bit more time to take full effect before we raise it again. The hot spots are finally healing, though, and he is enjoying the fall weather. He continues to exhibit full-blown demanding coot behavior, as every male senior should.


----------



## california gold

GoldensGirl said:


> Thanks for the thoughts. :wave: Joker's blood pressure remains high, despite an increase in his meds a few weeks ago, so I fear that the proteinuria is still a problem. We will probably have to increase his Enalapril in two weeks, but we want to give the last increase a bit more time to take full effect before we raise it again. The hot spots are finally healing, though, and he is enjoying the fall weather. He continues to exhibit full-blown demanding coot behavior, as every male senior should.


I sure hope that his blood pressure takes a dip. And happy to hear those darn hot spots are healing. I know our first golden had such a terrible time with them. We had her allergy tested and the vet said "this is the most allergic dog I've ever seen". We used to use sulfodene on the hot spots with good luck. Smells not so good but she left them alone and they healed. .


----------



## california gold

Bridgette Anne and her brother Gentry hanging out in the backyard today.


----------



## california gold

I'm not sure how to post more then 1 picture at a time... She's using his foot for a pillow.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww such sweet pics!


----------



## Melakat

What sweet pictures of Bridgette Anne and her brother. What is their age? I think about her often and there is one thing that my husband always tells me when I feel down and that is think about the great life we gave Oakley and the love he gave us and that helps. It must be so hard for you but nice that your vet checks in and let's you know that it is not yet her time and she still has time with you and so nice that you are sharing it so preciously.


----------



## swishywagga

Beautiful pictures of your gorgeous golds. Hoping that Bridgette Anne is having a better day today. Prayers and positive thoughts continuing for you both x


----------



## Karen519

*Bridgette Anne and Gentry*

What beautiful pics of Bridgette Anne and Gentry.
Praying for a beautiful day for all of you!


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*

Praying that sweet Joker feels better today!


----------



## california gold

Melakat said:


> What sweet pictures of Bridgette Anne and her brother. What is their age? I think about her often and there is one thing that my husband always tells me when I feel down and that is think about the great life we gave Oakley and the love he gave us and that helps. It must be so hard for you but nice that your vet checks in and let's you know that it is not yet her time and she still has time with you and so nice that you are sharing it so preciously.


Hi Melakat,

Bridgette Anne turned 9 on April 4th and Gentry just turned 5 October 9th. I'm not sure how he will be when she goes. His whole world revolves around her... I know it's so hard not to feel sad and I wish you happy memories of your boy. But it still is very hard. I still cry over my fur babies that have been gone 17 years. But I will say the great memories are not overshadowed by the sad ones. It just takes some time and sometimes having another fur baby to keep you busy. Thank you for thinking of us.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Relish in the good days!! My heart bleeds for you guys. Thanks for sharing the pics, though. It makes us smile. We're with you through this. And I, too, would be kicked off if I really shared how I feel about "it". 

Hugs to you and sweet Bridgette Anne


----------



## Karen519

*Bridgette*



california gold said:


> Hi Melakat,
> 
> Bridgette Anne turned 9 on April 4th and Gentry just turned 5 October 9th. I'm not sure how he will be when she goes. His whole world revolves around her... I know it's so hard not to feel sad and I wish you happy memories of your boy. But it still is very hard. I still cry over my fur babies that have been gone 17 years. But I will say the great memories are not overshadowed by the sad ones. It just takes some time and sometimes having another fur baby to keep you busy. Thank you for thinking of us.


Hoping you and Bridgette Anne are having a good day!


----------



## Melakat

Karen519 said:


> Hoping you and Bridgette Anne are having a good day!


Yes me too!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Update please! All my friends,,,


----------



## california gold

Ok, starting Friday, Bridgette was doing pretty good. Her vet came by and gave her acupuncture but finding something she will eat is becoming a challenge. But she did have hamburger, cheese, hot dog and water. She tires very easily so we have had to carry her in on a blanket. Saturday was a different story. She was pretty lethargic for most/all day. I was able to coax her to eat a little cooked hot dog in the morning but I think she was having a bleed as her gums were pretty pale. It was Up and down all day. There were a few times where she stood up and just walking a few steps took a lot out of her and I thought we were going to lose her. We spend the day laying on the grass. Carried her on a blanket into the bedroom when it was time to go to bed. My husband took the first shift laying with her. I was just getting up to wake him to go to bed since I wasn't sleeping anyhow. About this time she stood up and threw up. She then layed down. About 15 minutes later she stood up and wanted to go outside so we took her out and she did her business then layed down. I went to get her blanket and when I got back out there my husband had picked her up and was carrying her into the house. Layed her down and she rested well for,the rest of the night. I offer her water thoughout the night so she doesn't have to get up. We were thinking we would be saying goodbye to her on Sunday. But, she had other plans. She was on her feet, hungry, walking all over the house and yard. A whole different dog. It was a day to rejoice. Yay. We thought maybe when my husband picked her up it moved the tumor or something that made her much more comfortable. Monday she wasn't as bad as Saturday but not as good as Sunday. Still could get her to eat a little of one of the many things we offered her. She was still drinking good. Tuesday, a little worse. Her vet came by and gave her some B12. She said she was an amazing girl. And you just don't know what tomorrow will bring with her. She said she would say some prayers and if we needed her to call anytime. Today was probably the worst one she has had. Not interested in any of the different foods, not even ice cream. :-(. She does do a little walking but pretty wobbly and on top of that there is something definitely going on with her eye sight as she has run into a few things. She did drink water, just not as much as she has been. So we will see what tomorrow brings. I count my blessings that I can be with her at all times. Except for running to grocery store, I'm always with her. lets pray she has another day like Sunday.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Gee, it's sooooo hard! You are doing the best you can, and I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Karen519

*Bridgette Anne*



california gold said:


> Ok, starting Friday, Bridgette was doing pretty good. Her vet came by and gave her acupuncture but finding something she will eat is becoming a challenge. But she did have hamburger, cheese, hot dog and water. She tires very easily so we have had to carry her in on a blanket. Saturday was a different story. She was pretty lethargic for most/all day. I was able to coax her to eat a little cooked hot dog in the morning but I think she was having a bleed as her gums were pretty pale. It was Up and down all day. There were a few times where she stood up and just walking a few steps took a lot out of her and I thought we were going to lose her. We spend the day laying on the grass. Carried her on a blanket into the bedroom when it was time to go to bed. My husband took the first shift laying with her. I was just getting up to wake him to go to bed since I wasn't sleeping anyhow. About this time she stood up and threw up. She then layed down. About 15 minutes later she stood up and wanted to go outside so we took her out and she did her business then layed down. I went to get her blanket and when I got back out there my husband had picked her up and was carrying her into the house. Layed her down and she rested well for,the rest of the night. I offer her water thoughout the night so she doesn't have to get up. We were thinking we would be saying goodbye to her on Sunday. But, she had other plans. She was on her feet, hungry, walking all over the house and yard. A whole different dog. It was a day to rejoice. Yay. We thought maybe when my husband picked her up it moved the tumor or something that made her much more comfortable. Monday she wasn't as bad as Saturday but not as good as Sunday. Still could get her to eat a little of one of the many things we offered her. She was still drinking good. Tuesday, a little worse. Her vet came by and gave her some B12. She said she was an amazing girl. And you just don't know what tomorrow will bring with her. She said she would say some prayers and if we needed her to call anytime. Today was probably the worst one she has had. Not interested in any of the different foods, not even ice cream. :-(. She does do a little walking but pretty wobbly and on top of that there is something definitely going on with her eye sight as she has run into a few things. She did drink water, just not as much as she has been. So we will see what tomorrow brings. I count my blessings that I can be with her at all times. Except for running to grocery store, I'm always with her. lets pray she has another day like Sunday.


You and Bridgette Anne are in my every thought! God Bless you both!


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking and praying for beautiful Bridgette Anne x


----------



## california gold

I'm lying here wishing the night would last forever, listening to Bridgette breathe and knowing she is resting comfortably. Wishing it could stay like this and we don't have to get up to see what the day is going to bring. I'm wiping my tears away before she can tell how much I've been crying. Why does this have to hurt so much?? I know her time to leave is coming... I just hope that I will be able to be strong for her and know if I need to help her to the bridge. She is such a precious sweet girl and I love her with all my heart. I know you here have gone through the heartache of losing a best friend and understand . Thank you for being here. It means the world to me.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker keeps telling me to stay in the present with him and enjoy each day like he does. I suspect that Bridgette tells you the same thing, Mary. But doing as they do is never easy for us at this point in their lives. We have the disadvantage of knowing what lies ahead and fearing that it will come too soon. Still, you will find strength and courage in your love for your girl...enough to do what is best for her, as you always have. Holding you and yours gently in my heart and in my prayers...


----------



## california gold

Dear Friends, It is with a heavy heart that I tell you we said Goodbye to our baby girl today at 1 pm. Bridgette Anne was here in body but I think in spirit she had moved on. We made the tough choice to help her gain her angel wings and see all our loved ones and your loved ones at rainbow bridge. She went peacefully as we held her in our arms and thanked her for coming into our lives. We told her we loved her and she was the most beautiful and smartest girl ever. our hearts are breaking right now.


----------



## GoldensGirl

I'm so very sorry, but also grateful that honored your commitment to your girl. Bridgette watches over you with a wagging tail, knowing she was loved as much as any dog can be.

At times like this, I have found comfort in a piece written by playwright Eugene O'Neill to comfort his wife when their beloved dog died: The Last Will and Testament of Silverdene Emblem O'Neill.

The Senior Forum has a posting about the American Animal Hospital Association's Senior Care Guidelines. I found this passage especially thought provoking in terms of what our dogs need from us and when to let go: "The five freedoms include freedom from hunger and thirst; freedom from physical and thermal discomfort; freedom from pain, injury, and disease; freedom from fear and distress; and the freedom to express normal behavior." 

Your girl blesses you for not asking more of her than she could give.

Peace be with you, as it surely is with Bridgette Anne.


----------



## Melakat

My heart just aches for you and I know that you have been down this road before but it just is never easy to say good bye for now.

Bridgette Anne was so loved. I have been thinking about her.  I really believe that we will see them again - I truly do! Thinking about you.


----------



## Karen519

*Bridgette Anne*



california gold said:


> Dear Friends, It is with a heavy heart that I tell you we said Goodbye to our baby girl today at 1 pm. Bridgette Anne was here in body but I think in spirit she had moved on. We made the tough choice to help her gain her angel wings and see all our loved ones and your loved ones at rainbow bridge. She went peacefully as we held her in arms and thanked her for coming into our lives. We told her we loved her and she was the most beautiful and smartest girl ever. our hearts are breaking right now.


May sweet Bridgette Anne rest in peace. She knew how much you LOVED HER.
Smooch and Snobear will take care of her now. I added her name to the Rainbow Bridge List.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-16.html#post5105890


----------



## swishywagga

I am so very sorry to hear that you had to say goodbye to beautiful Bridgette Anne, she had the best family and care most of all your endless love. She will be remembered on this forum, around the world and in the hearts of so many who never had the pleasure of meeting her. You are all in my thoughts and prayers, sending comforting hugs across, take care x


----------



## Cuddysmom

With tears I read the latest. I have no words to help you during this time bits awful and gut wrenching but thank you for being so brave and letting her go before she felt too much pain! You're such a good mommy!!! Bridgette knows that and is watching you now so buck up!! She wouldn't want you to be miserable bc she knows you did such a SELFLESS act!!!! 

Google Monday Night Pet Candle Ceremony. I'm there every Monday at 9 eastern. It's a ceremony to help us through the crap. It's a virtual group

Hugs to you. I'm so so very sorry


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I am so sorry!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

I also have no words, but please know that my thoughts and tears are with you. Rookie will take good care of Bridgette Anne and help guide her, he's that kind of dog.


----------



## california gold

*In Memory of Bridgette Anne video*

Thought I would share with all of you a little glimpse of our girls life.

Bridgette Anne April 4, 2005 ~ October 30, 2014

Thank you for being in our lives. We will miss you always and forever.

Mom, Dad and Gentry

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfBCwcahSh8&list=UUzfpnyPGxZExVm-tLGqPmCw


----------



## Melakat

Oh My what a beautiful golden girl!~ What a wonderful life she had with you! I just wish they could be with us on this Earth forever. 

I know how hard the first few days, weeks are. You shall meet again!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Warning!! Don't watch this video at work. OMG. I look ridiculous now. Even turning the sound down doesn't help! Oh, Bridgette Anne

Thank you for sharing. What a beautiful tribute. I miss her, too


----------



## Karen519

*Bridgette Anne*



california gold said:


> Thought I would share with all of you a little glimpse of our girls life.
> 
> Bridgette Anne April 4, 2005 ~ October 30, 2014
> 
> Thank you for being in our lives. We will miss you always and forever.
> 
> Mom, Dad and Gentry
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfBCwcahSh8&list=UUzfpnyPGxZExVm-tLGqPmCw


Bridgette Anne's video was JUST BEAUTIFUL, as her life was with you.
I'm choking back the tears. OUR GIRLS are so very special-I know Bridgette Anne and Smooch will be GOOD FRIENDS!!


----------



## swishywagga

Karen519 said:


> Bridgette Anne's video was JUST BEAUTIFUL, as her life was with you.
> I'm choking back the tears. OUR GIRLS are so very special-I know Bridgette Anne and Smooch will be GOOD FRIENDS!!


Me also, such a beautiful video and tribute to your wonderful, precious golden girl x


----------



## love never dies

I am so sorry. 

She was the most beautiful, smart and funny girl anyone could ever hope to have in their life.


----------



## california gold

Cuddysmom said:


> Warning!! Don't watch this video at work. OMG. I look ridiculous now. Even turning the sound down doesn't help! Oh, Bridgette Anne
> 
> Thank you for sharing. What a beautiful tribute. I miss her, too



Thank you for making me laugh. You're truly a special person to have that gift... I needed the laugh today as you, yourself know.

Mary


----------



## Rookie's Dad

They are all gone too soon! RIP all heart doggies.


----------



## california gold

Rookie's Dad said:


> I also have no words, but please know that my thoughts and tears are with you. Rookie will take good care of Bridgette Anne and help guide her, he's that kind of dog.


It's comforting to know she will be well looked after... Thank you.


----------



## california gold

Melakat said:


> Oh My what a beautiful golden girl!~ What a wonderful life she had with you! I just wish they could be with us on this Earth forever.
> 
> I know how hard the first few days, weeks are. You shall meet again!


Melakat, I so agree with you wishing they could be with us forever... And I know you are suffering your own loss. I hope the days are getting better for you.


----------



## california gold

Karen519 said:


> Bridgette Anne's video was JUST BEAUTIFUL, as her life was with you.
> I'm choking back the tears. OUR GIRLS are so very special-I know Bridgette Anne and Smooch will be GOOD FRIENDS!!


Karen, Thank you for all your kind words and posts. It means a lot.


----------



## california gold

swishywagga said:


> Me also, such a beautiful video and tribute to your wonderful, precious golden girl x


Swishywagga, Thank you!


----------



## california gold

fozziesmom said:


> I am so sorry!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you Fozziesmom....


----------



## california gold

GoldensGirl said:


> I'm so very sorry, but also grateful that honored your commitment to your girl. Bridgette watches over you with a wagging tail, knowing she was loved as much as any dog can be.
> 
> At times like this, I have found comfort in a piece written by playwright Eugene O'Neill to comfort his wife when their beloved dog died: The Last Will and Testament of Silverdene Emblem O'Neill.
> 
> The Senior Forum has a posting about the American Animal Hospital Association's Senior Care Guidelines. I found this passage especially thought provoking in terms of what our dogs need from us and when to let go: "The five freedoms include freedom from hunger and thirst; freedom from physical and thermal discomfort; freedom from pain, injury, and disease; freedom from fear and distress; and the freedom to express normal behavior."
> 
> Your girl blesses you for not asking more of her than she could give.
> 
> Peace be with you, as it surely is with Bridgette Anne.


Thank you so much GoldensGirl for being on this journey with us and I printed out The Last Will and Testament. Thank you for that too.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

*A Sunset for Bridgette Anne*

When Rookie went to the Bridge, about 6 months ago, that evening the sunset was remarkable. In our part of Calif, we almost never have strange, brilliant, wonderful, and unusual sunsets. So, this evening we had another, maybe just for Bridgette Anne to help show the way, who knows, but I'd like to think so.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Oh, I am so, so, sorry. Bridgette Anne was one of a kind, so special and so beautiful. I am sure my Buddy will be happy to be her friend there. Hugs.


----------



## california gold

Rookie's Dad said:


> When Rookie went to the Bridge, about 6 months ago, that evening the sunset was remarkable. In our part of Calif, we almost never have strange, brilliant, wonderful, and unusual sunsets. So, this evening we had another, maybe just for Bridgette Anne to help show the way, who knows, but I'd like to think so.


How funny you should say that. It was a beautiful unusual sunset here in California. I went out and took pictures of it and told my husband that this is a sign from Bridgette that's she's safe and made her way to our loved ones. And now to get "rain". After what a year. And then another thing happened. My husband and I went to a nursery to see if we could find a rose in her honor. It's not rose season so not much was there. But they had a beautiful tree planted in front that was just covered with bright yellow flowers. We got the name of the tree as they didn't have any for sale and went home. Guess what, about 2 hours later my neighbor friends came over with the same plant in a bush form. I told them you're not going to believe this but we were just looking at this at the nursery. They picked it up at Home Depot here in town. Coincidence? I think not. One of my neighbors said, Bridgette must have picked it out. Isn't that something!


----------



## california gold

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Oh, I am so, so, sorry. Bridgette Anne was one of a kind, so special and so beautiful. I am sure my Buddy will be happy to be her friend there. Hugs.


Thank you buddy's mom. It sounds like she is going to have quite a few new friends up there. . That makes me happy to hear.. Mary


----------



## california gold

Cuddysmom said:


> With tears I read the latest. I have no words to help you during this time bits awful and gut wrenching but thank you for being so brave and letting her go before she felt too much pain! You're such a good mommy!!! Bridgette knows that and is watching you now so buck up!! She wouldn't want you to be miserable bc she knows you did such a SELFLESS act!!!!
> 
> Google Monday Night Pet Candle Ceremony. I'm there every Monday at 9 eastern. It's a ceremony to help us through the crap. It's a virtual group
> 
> Hugs to you. I'm so so very sorry


Is there a link or somewhere to go on the site about the Monday night candle ceremony?


----------



## Karen519

I think this could be the Monday Night Candle Ceremony link:


https://rainbowsbridge.com/CandleLighting_Tribute/default.htm


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you this morning, sending hugs x


----------



## Melakat

Thinking of you as well and sending hugs!


----------



## california gold

I can't even think of a better, more caring group of friends here on GRF. You guys are angels here on earth and your support and love mean more to me then you can imagine. Thank you from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## Tennyson

You just keep hangin with us. These incredible members helped me when I had to show Mick the way to the bridge.
Mick was a flirt so no doubt he's charming your beautiful girl.


----------



## Melakat

Mary I love all of the little signs they send us to let us know they are okay.. keep watching out for them


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Mary, I am thinking of you all day.

I couldn't watch the video last night, but it did not save me from crying when I watched it this morning. 
This song came to my mind while I was watching your tribute to sweet Bridggete Anne , one that my daughter used to play on piano and sing for me and my Buddy when we would come back home from cold winter walks. 






We would just laid down on the carpet his paw in my hand, drifting away, it was like visiting paradise for couple minutes. 

Hugs to you.


----------



## california gold

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Mary, I am thinking of you all day.
> 
> I couldn't watch the video last night, but it did not save me from crying when I watched it this morning.
> This song came to my mind while I was watching your tribute to sweet Bridggete Anne , one that my daughter used to play on piano and sing for me and my Buddy when we would come back home from cold winter walks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We would just laid down on the carpet his paw in my hand, drifting away, it was like visiting paradise for couple minutes.
> 
> Hugs to you.


What a beautiful song. Thank you for sharing this and for thinking of me. What a great memory with your Buddy and daughter. .


----------



## Cuddysmom

Karen had the correct link. Maybe I'll see you tonight!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Or literally just google those words. The first site to pop up is the ceremony


----------



## Melakat

How are you doing Mary? How is your other Golden? The first week is so very hard.

I have been working on Oakley's tribute and just awaiting for a few more pics of him from my boys that they want to include. I will share it with you once finished.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Oh Mary. I'm so sorry. I can barely see to text. I watched a little of Bridgette's Tribute, I'll watch the rest when I get it together. I'll never forget Bridgette Anne. She fought so hard.. as well as you did. We will always remember. I asked Dancer to find Bridgette Anne and take her under her wings. 
Sending you love, light and hugs. May peace be with you and your family knowing Bridgette Anne will always be your special Angel. No accidents. 
Bridgette Anne, ???


----------



## california gold

Cuddysmom said:


> Karen had the correct link. Maybe I'll see you tonight!


Sorry, I didn't make it tonight. Just wasn't feeling too well. Hope I can be there for next week. Thanks!


----------



## california gold

JeanieBeth said:


> Oh Mary. I'm so sorry. I can barely see to text. I watched a little of Bridgette's Tribute, I'll watch the rest when I get it together. I'll never forget Bridgette Anne. She fought so hard.. as well as you did. We will always remember. I asked Dancer to find Bridgette Anne and take her under her wings.
> Sending you love, light and hugs. May peace be with you and your family knowing Bridgette Anne will always be your special Angel. No accidents.
> Bridgette Anne, ???


Thank you JeanieBeth. Yes, she did fight hard. I'm thankful for the extra months we got to spend with her. Thank you for asking Dancer to find her. It sure does help knowing that she is going to be in good hands. She is so missed.


----------



## california gold

Melakat said:


> How are you doing Mary? How is your other Golden? The first week is so very hard.
> 
> I have been working on Oakley's tribute and just awaiting for a few more pics of him from my boys that they want to include. I will share it with you once finished.


Thank you Melakat for checking on me. Bridgette's ashes came home today so it was a tough day. Gentry is very quite. The first 2 nights he wouldn't come into bed with us which is highly unusal for him. It's going to be a big adjustment so we are just trying to give him extra loving. I had to run out to the store and pick up some things and Bridgette's ashes. When I got home my husband told me he took gentry out front with him and was talking to the neighbor and gentry darted out in the street and crossed to the other side. I'm so glad he didn't get hurt. He isn't trained like our others dogs about not stepping off the curb and for some reason I can't get that into my husbands head. If he had been hurt or God forbid killed I think that would have put me over the deep end! 

I'm looking forward to your tribute to Oakley. I just know it will be wonderful. 

How are you and your family doing?


----------



## Karen519

*Bridgette Anne*



california gold said:


> Thank you Melakat for checking on me. Bridgette's ashes came home today so it was a tough day. Gentry is very quite. The first 2 nights he wouldn't come into bed with us which is highly unusal for him. It's going to be a big adjustment so we are just trying to give him extra loving. I had to run out to the store and pick up some things and Bridgette's ashes. When I got home my husband told me he took gentry out front with him and was talking to the neighbor and gentry darted out in the street and crossed to the other side. I'm so glad he didn't get hurt. He isn't trained like our others dogs about not stepping off the curb and for some reason I can't get that into my husbands head. If he had been hurt or God forbid killed I think that would have put me over the deep end!
> 
> I'm looking forward to your tribute to Oakley. I just know it will be wonderful.
> 
> How are you and your family doing?



I am sure Gentry misses Bridgette Anne, as much as you do. I know your pain. So glad that Bridgette Anne has Dancer and Smooch taking care of her.


----------



## Melakat

Getting the ashes back is tough for sure.

Gentry - it will take some time for him to adjust but he knew she was sick and probably understands somewhat. How old is Gentry? Have you had any more signs from Bridgette Anne? 

Besides the Stellar Jay - another sign that I have had is often when I think about Oakley I see my Sheltie Schooner that passed away 15 years ago. I have never thought of him so much without really thinking about him if that makes sense. I see it as a sign that he was there to welcome Oakley and that together they shall wait for me  

Our family is doing better. I still am not sleeping like I normally would but sure sleeping more than I did those first couple of weeks. Oaks is the first thing I think about when I open my eyes.

We have also decided that we want another Golden in our lives and so we are looking into that and I think we will have a new family member at the end of January  Our floors have just been way too clean


----------



## Cuddysmom

We've ALL had a crappy year. Come on, 2015!

Try and join us next Monday. It helped me a lot! Hope you're doing ok. Hugs!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Congrats Melakat!!!!!! Can't wait to hear all about that baby "busting out of the belly"!


----------



## goodog

lots of good n happy golden vibes from dc


----------



## Karen519

*Goodog*

Hi, to Goodog. Love your screen name!


----------



## hubbub

I'm so sorry to learn of Bridgette's passing. Sending virtual hugs your way. It's so hard, so very hard.


----------



## california gold

Melakat said:


> Getting the ashes back is tough for sure.
> 
> Gentry - it will take some time for him to adjust but he knew she was sick and probably understands somewhat. How old is Gentry? Have you had any more signs from Bridgette Anne?
> 
> Besides the Stellar Jay - another sign that I have had is often when I think about Oakley I see my Sheltie Schooner that passed away 15 years ago. I have never thought of him so much without really thinking about him if that makes sense. I see it as a sign that he was there to welcome Oakley and that together they shall wait for me
> 
> Our family is doing better. I still am not sleeping like I normally would but sure sleeping more than I did those first couple of weeks. Oaks is the first thing I think about when I open my eyes.
> 
> We have also decided that we want another Golden in our lives and so we are looking into that and I think we will have a new family member at the end of January  Our floors have just been way too clean


Oh Melakat, I'm so happy you have decided to welcome a new fur kid into you lives in 2015. What a great way to start the New Year, with happy times and hopefully leave some of the sadder times of 2014 behind.

Haven't had any more signs but it's 1 week today since Bridgette Anne went to the Bridge. It goes by so fast doesn't it? I've been keeping pretty busy with things that I put off while taking care of her. It helps to keep busy... Gentry seems a bit lost. We will be going to our vacation home on the 20th of this month for 10 days. He has lots of doggie friends there so it will be good for him. First time going there without Bridgette Anne and Murphy Kittyman in 14 years.. We will be bring some ashes from both of them to put in the soil near a tree in front our place. We have ashes from some of our other kids there too and from my DIL mother so she will have lots of company. 

Looking forward to hearing about your new child when you find the right one. 

Mary

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## california gold

Cuddysmom said:


> We've ALL had a crappy year. Come on, 2015!
> 
> Try and join us next Monday. It helped me a lot! Hope you're doing ok. Hugs!


You are so right!!! Come on 2015!!! With nothing but happiness for all of us who have suffered such a painful loss in 2014.


----------



## california gold

Well, just got back from the human ER. It's 2:30 am here. I was having so much abdominal pain on left side and then all of sudden here is this rash on my left backside. So I woke my husband up,and said I need to go to the hospital which is a 30-40 minute drive. Turns out I have shingles! One of the first questions the nurse asked is have you been under a lot of stress. It was everything I could do to not cry... So I just calmly told her, yes it's been a stressful time. All I can say is shingles is freakin painful!! Hope none of you ever get it. So they gave me, pain Meds, steroids, and a anti fungal medication. Poor gentry is probably wondering what the heck is going on. He's having a lot of firsts. First time home alone when it's dark. He was one happy boy when we walked through the door.


----------



## GoldensGirl

california gold said:


> Well, just got back from the human ER. It's 2:30 am here. I was having so much abdominal pain on left side and then all of sudden here is this rash on my left backside. So I woke my husband up,and said I need to go to the hospital which is a 30-40 minute drive. Turns out I have shingles! One of the first questions the nurse asked is have you been under a lot of stress. It was everything I could do to not cry... So I just calmly told her, yes it's been a stressful time. All I can say is shingles is freakin painful!! Hope none of you ever get it. So they gave me, pain Meds, steroids, and a anti fungal medication. Poor gentry is probably wondering what the heck is going on. He's having a lot of firsts. First time home alone when it's dark. He was one happy boy when we walked through the door.


Ouch! I have never had shingles, but I had the vaccine last year and the site was incredibly painful for a couple of weeks. I'm so very sorry that you have to endure this, on top of everything else. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## swishywagga

california gold said:


> Well, just got back from the human ER. It's 2:30 am here. I was having so much abdominal pain on left side and then all of sudden here is this rash on my left backside. So I woke my husband up,and said I need to go to the hospital which is a 30-40 minute drive. Turns out I have shingles! One of the first questions the nurse asked is have you been under a lot of stress. It was everything I could do to not cry... So I just calmly told her, yes it's been a stressful time. All I can say is shingles is freakin painful!! Hope none of you ever get it. So they gave me, pain Meds, steroids, and a anti fungal medication. Poor gentry is probably wondering what the heck is going on. He's having a lot of firsts. First time home alone when it's dark. He was one happy boy when we walked through the door.


I am so sorry to hear this, my DH had shingles a few years ago, it's a horrible complaint. All I can say is that it will start to get better. Take good care of yourself and get lots of rest and fluids. I will be thinking of you, hugs sent!.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Yuk! My friend had it and said it's the most painful thing he's ever gone through. You can't catch a break! I'm so sorry. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## california gold

Thank you all. Yes, it's pretty painful. When I got home from the ER all I could think of is I hope I won't give this to Gentry. Not knowing a whole lot about shingles I looked it up. Of course he can't get it. It's from having chicken pox as a kid. Dogs don't get chicken pox! 
Lol Thank God for that!! Tomorrow my husband goes into his office. Usually he works from home but has to go in every once and awhile for meetings. This will be the first time gentry and I will be alone since Bridgette Anne went to the bridge. Maybe we will spend the day snuggling in bed since I can't do a whole lot right now. Or have a marathon hallmark TV channel of Christmas movies..... Gentry seems so lonely and I catch him looking around for her. Then he will lay on the floor and just look at me with those big brown eyes that say, where is my Bridgette?


----------



## Karen519

*California Gold*



california gold said:


> Well, just got back from the human ER. It's 2:30 am here. I was having so much abdominal pain on left side and then all of sudden here is this rash on my left backside. So I woke my husband up,and said I need to go to the hospital which is a 30-40 minute drive. Turns out I have shingles! One of the first questions the nurse asked is have you been under a lot of stress. It was everything I could do to not cry... So I just calmly told her, yes it's been a stressful time. All I can say is shingles is freakin painful!! Hope none of you ever get it. So they gave me, pain Meds, steroids, and a anti fungal medication. Poor gentry is probably wondering what the heck is going on. He's having a lot of firsts. First time home alone when it's dark. He was one happy boy when we walked through the door.


Oh, I am so very sorry you have Shingles. My 86 year old Aunt has it, too, and she said it is SO PAINFUL. Hope these meds are helping you!


----------



## Karen519

*Gentry*



california gold said:


> Thank you all. Yes, it's pretty painful. When I got home from the ER all I could think of is I hope I won't give this to Gentry. Not knowing a whole lot about shingles I looked it up. Of course he can't get it. It's from having chicken pox as a kid. Dogs don't get chicken pox!
> Lol Thank God for that!! Tomorrow my husband goes into his office. Usually he works from home but has to go in every once and awhile for meetings. This will be the first time gentry and I will be alone since Bridgette Anne went to the bridge. Maybe we will spend the day snuggling in bed since I can't do a whole lot right now. Or have a marathon hallmark TV channel of Christmas movies..... Gentry seems so lonely and I catch him looking around for her. Then he will lay on the floor and just look at me with those big brown eyes that say, where is my Bridgette?


I know you and Gentry will snuggle and watch some good movies and both will feel comforted!! You have been through so much!!


----------



## swishywagga

Sending you a hug this morning, I hope that you and Gentry have a nice snuggle together x


----------



## Cuddysmom

Yes! Binge on Christmas movies! That'll make you feel better. Hugs to you. Poor Gentry. The poor pups just don't understand. Hug him tight.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

california gold said:


> Thank you all. Yes, it's pretty painful. When I got home from the ER all I could think of is I hope I won't give this to Gentry. Not knowing a whole lot about shingles I looked it up. Of course he can't get it. It's from having chicken pox as a kid. Dogs don't get chicken pox!
> Lol Thank God for that!! Tomorrow my husband goes into his office. Usually he works from home but has to go in every once and awhile for meetings. This will be the first time gentry and I will be alone since Bridgette Anne went to the bridge. Maybe we will spend the day snuggling in bed since I can't do a whole lot right now. Or have a marathon hallmark TV channel of Christmas movies..... Gentry seems so lonely and I catch him looking around for her. Then he will lay on the floor and just look at me with those big brown eyes that say, where is my Bridgette?


I am sorry, I am not familiar with shingles hope all is better now. Hugs.


----------



## Melakat

Hi Mary. We just got home from the lake where I have very limited internet, to read your post about your trip to the ER and Shingles. Yikes - my DH had them on his butt a couple of years ago. Thank God they healed and have never returned.

You were and have been under a lot of stress. Knowing that Bridgette Anne was ill and always worrying about her day to day well being I can only imagine was extremely stressful and then of course when she passed.

I hope that you and Gentry had a great day together and I also hope that with each passing day that you are also coping a little better with your loss of your sweet Bridgette Anne.

I remember reading through this thread shortly after I had lost Oakley and I loved how you and Bridgette Anne would dance together to some of your favourite tunes - that made me smile on a sad day ! Thinking about you and I have updated how I am doing on the Oakley thread!


----------



## Cuddysmom

How are you feeling?


----------



## GoldensGirl

How are you, friends? We have shared such a long journey together.

I just posted a lot of good news about Joker in his thread. His vet was "delighted!" with the results of a "total body function" blood test, so we are celebrating. My boy is eating well, dancing for his dinner, and enjoying life, with no signs that he will leave us any time soon.

Wishing everyone a happy weekend. :wavey:


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*

I am SO HAPPY TO read Joker's Good News!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

california gold said:


> Thank you all. Yes, it's pretty painful. When I got home from the ER all I could think of is I hope I won't give this to Gentry. Not knowing a whole lot about shingles I looked it up. Of course he can't get it. It's from having chicken pox as a kid. Dogs don't get chicken pox!
> Lol Thank God for that!! Tomorrow my husband goes into his office. Usually he works from home but has to go in every once and awhile for meetings. This will be the first time gentry and I will be alone since Bridgette Anne went to the bridge. Maybe we will spend the day snuggling in bed since I can't do a whole lot right now. Or have a marathon hallmark TV channel of Christmas movies..... Gentry seems so lonely and I catch him looking around for her. Then he will lay on the floor and just look at me with those big brown eyes that say, where is my Bridgette?


Have they given you anything to help with pain? I recall using calamine lotion when I had chicken pox as a teenager, but I don't know if it would help with shingles. I think I took ibuprofen after the shingles vaccine and that eased the pain enough that I could sleep. It is such an awful condition.

Dogs in mourning have a tough time. After our Sabrina left us, my boys grieved for couple of years. Yes, years. I don't think they really began to play again until the bouncing bundle of energy called Sunny arrived. She would tease them into play, as she still does with Joker. 

I hope this weekend is better for you and Gentry. :crossfing


----------



## california gold

Thanks all. Everyday is a new day. Today I'm just going to try and suck it up as they say and just put on a happy face and move beyond the pain, both from my heartache and these **** freakin shingles... You have been a great support system my friends and I so appreciate all the kindness and support you have extended to me thoughout these last several months. I'm so glad to have found this site and all you. I will check back often to see how our remaining pups are doing. I prayer for many good and happy times for them. And I look forward to hearing about all your new additions, so will check on your posts. Everyone have a good week. Mary and Gentry


----------



## Karen519

*Mary*

We are here for you.


----------



## Karen519

*Shingles*



california gold said:


> Thanks all. Everyday is a new day. Today I'm just going to try and suck it up as they say and just put on a happy face and move beyond the pain, both from my heartache and these **** freakin shingles... You have been a great support system my friends and I so appreciate all the kindness and support you have extended to me thoughout these last several months. I'm so glad to have found this site and all you. I will check back often to see how our remaining pups are doing. I prayer for many good and happy times for them. And I look forward to hearing about all your new additions, so will check on your posts. Everyone have a good week. Mary and Gentry


My aunt tells me how painful the shingles are-my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Cuddysmom

I'm here for you. I'll always have an ear!!

Great news on my Joker man!!!!!! Happy dance time !!


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*

Checking in on sweet Joker!


----------



## Melakat

I am new to this thread so will definitely be thinking about Joker and all of the other dogs that are fighting that nasty C.

How are you doing Mary and Gentry? I have been thinking about you both. Mary I hope that your shingles have cleared up. I have been doing much better but Oakley's things are still on my mantle  I will leave them there until I get out my Christmas decorations and then I think I might just transfer his collars to the tree to keep him near us this Christmas


----------



## swishywagga

Just stopping by to see how everyone is doing x


----------



## Cuddysmom

Melakat- I love that idea!! So special. My friend is taking all if Cuddy's toys and is making a wreath and ornaments out of them. Can't wait to see it. Hang in there. The first holidays are always so tough ;(


----------



## Melakat

Cuddysmom said:


> Melakat- I love that idea!! So special. My friend is taking all if Cuddy's toys and is making a wreath and ornaments out of them. Can't wait to see it. Hang in there. The first holidays are always so tough ;(


Yes I too think it is a great idea  Wow - your friend is so nice - please post pics when you get them. When did you lose Cuddy? I am sorry to hear of your loss too


----------



## Melakat

Cuddysmon I snooped and saw that your boy passed in April. Do you have any other dogs?


----------



## lhowemt

Great idea! I keep our bridge girl collars on a framed photo of DH and I. I had so many rags from Hazel i finally tossed them but it would have been neat to make them into one momento piece.


----------



## hubbub

Cuddysmom said:


> Melakat- I love that idea!! So special. My friend is taking all if Cuddy's toys and is making a wreath and ornaments out of them. Can't wait to see it. Hang in there. The first holidays are always so tough ;(


I'd like to see the wreath when you get it back too - that's a really neat idea 



Melakat said:


> Cuddysmon I snooped and saw that your boy passed in April. Do you have any other dogs?


Here's Cuddy's Mom's new pup's thread - he's a cutie 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/other-pets/319697-welcome-mr-banks.html


----------



## Melakat

hubbub said:


> I'd like to see the wreath when you get it back too - that's a really neat idea
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Cuddy's Mom's new pup's thread - he's a cutie
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/other-pets/319697-welcome-mr-banks.html


Thank you Hubbub and I am very sorry for the loss of your Hannah.


----------



## hubbub

Melakat said:


> Thank you Hubbub and I am very sorry for the loss of your Hannah.


You're welcome - I actually had Mr Bank's thread open in another window so it was an easy post. 

Also, thank you for the kind words about my Hannah. I'm sorry for Oakley's sudden passing as well. As I'm sure you understand following Oakley's passing, the hole is deep and sometimes you forget about it only to stumble and be reminded. 

I'm anxious to hear about the arrival of your New Year's pup though - I imagine I'd be so sleep deprived from anticipation alone.


----------



## Melakat

hubbub said:


> You're welcome - I actually had Mr Bank's thread open in another window so it was an easy post.
> 
> Also, thank you for the kind words about my Hannah. I'm sorry for Oakley's sudden passing as well. As I'm sure you understand following Oakley's passing, the hole is deep and sometimes you forget about it only to stumble and be reminded.
> 
> I'm anxious to hear about the arrival of your New Year's pup though - I imagine I'd be so sleep deprived from anticipation alone.


The grieving is a strange process. 7 weeks out I am much better but I still have my tears and it is hard sometimes to accept that he is gone here forever in my life as a mortal. But I have great faith that I shall see him again on the other side  Do you have any other dogs Hubbub?

Yes - knowing we are getting another Golden to love is healing for us and gives us something to very much look forward to. We found out from the X-ray yesterday there are at least 11 puppies - oh my the poor Momma!


----------



## hubbub

Melakat said:


> The grieving is a strange process. 7 weeks out I am much better but I still have my tears and it is hard sometimes to accept that he is gone here forever in my life as a mortal. But I have great faith that I shall see him again on the other side  Do you have any other dogs Hubbub?
> 
> Yes - knowing we are getting another Golden to love is healing for us and gives us something to very much look forward to. We found out from the X-ray yesterday there are at least 11 puppies - oh my the poor Momma!


No other dogs, Hannah was the one and only. I go through brief phases of thinking the time is right to begin searching, but for now, feel the time isn't right. Maybe there isn't a right time, I don't know really. Sigh...

11 pups!?! Poor Momma indeed  Fingers crossed for a litter of healthy pups and 11 more homes filled with love and laughter for the new year :crossfing I can't wait to share in your joy!


----------



## Cuddysmom

She certainly was one if a kind, that Hannah girl!

As soon as I get it back, I'll share a pic!!

How's everyone else doing??


----------



## california gold

Hey everyone! We are here at our Riverhouse as we call it. It's been tough. We brought some of Bridgette's and murphys ashes to put near the tree in from of our place. Had it all planned out to do it privately when we got her. But we were bombarded by all the folks waiting for us to arrive. I guess they wanted to keep us busy. ;-). We waited to do our memorial for them the following morning. This is a mobile home park on the Colorado River. Between Arizona and california. it's a busy time in the desert with people coming for the annual chili cook-off, then thanksgiving. Some folks did not know Bridgette had passed and said, I only see 1 golden and hate to ask... It was hard having to tell her story again and again. Thankfully that is behind us now. Gentry is doing good. He played a couple of times with some of the other dogs out here. I think this morning I'm taking him on a golf cart ride to one of his and Bridgette's favorite swimming holes. I wonder if he will climb down to swim without her. We shall see. 
I love the idea Melakat about putting Oakley's collar on your Christmas tree! I have little ornaments I find that remind me of our pups. I hang them on their rose bush until after New Years. But we don't have a rose yet for Bridgette so I may borrow your idea about putting her collar on our tree. 
Happy thanksgiving everyone. Mary and Gentry.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

That first trip back to the Riverhouse is tough, but it will get easier. Telling her story is equally as hard, very difficult for me even 6 months later. Enjoy your time away, and Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Wishing all of you a Blessed Thanksgiving. ???
I've been busy with rescue and so many other things. We've saved so many beautiful goldens lately, so many abandoned, surrendered and some have been from from slimy breeders. ? I hold many of you close to my heart, along with all our fur kids. Bridgette, I know this isn't an easy time for you and Gentry. Sending you love and hugs. Hubub~?
Joker and Barnaby, you boys are rocking seniors! You show em boys! 
Sammy, Nikki, Rudy, Ollie, Banks, Tonka, Tucker, Brinkley, Gracie, Manny, Chester, and your families, HUGS to all!


----------



## Melakat

california gold said:


> Hey everyone! We are here at our Riverhouse as we call it. It's been tough. We brought some of Bridgette's and murphys ashes to put near the tree in from of our place. Had it all planned out to do it privately when we got her. But we were bombarded by all the folks waiting for us to arrive. I guess they wanted to keep us busy. ;-). We waited to do our memorial for them the following morning. This is a mobile home park on the Colorado River. Between Arizona and california. it's a busy time in the desert with people coming for the annual chili cook-off, then thanksgiving. Some folks did not know Bridgette had passed and said, I only see 1 golden and hate to ask... It was hard having to tell her story again and again. Thankfully that is behind us now. Gentry is doing good. He played a couple of times with some of the other dogs out here. I think this morning I'm taking him on a golf cart ride to one of his and Bridgette's favorite swimming holes. I wonder if he will climb down to swim without her. We shall see.
> I love the idea Melakat about putting Oakley's collar on your Christmas tree! I have little ornaments I find that remind me of our pups. I hang them on their rose bush until after New Years. But we don't have a rose yet for Bridgette so I may borrow your idea about putting her collar on our tree.
> Happy thanksgiving everyone. Mary and Gentry.


Glad to hear that you are doing well and you have your "first" at The Riverhouse behind you now. I bet it was tough to be at that swimming hole without her but I am positive she was there will you in spirit! Funny just reading this today as I started decorating the house for Christmas today and sure enough my 24 year old would not see any part of removing Oakley's pics and collars from our mantle. So the pics went back up on top of the Christmas garland and his collars will be going on the tree. I am doing a lot better now - in 2 days it will be 2 months since we lost him. PS: We decided on a litter and the pups were born 2 days ago. 7 girls and 3 boys  Glad to hear that both you and Gentry are healing from the loss in your lives.


----------



## Cuddysmom

The firsts always stink. Hope ally friends had a good holiday! And the fur babies, too!


----------



## Karen519

*Mary-California Gold*

Mary (California Gold) : So good to hear from you and give Gentry kisses for us!


----------



## Karen519

*Melakat*

Melakat

I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Melakat

Thank you Karen - it is definitely a ray of sunshine in our lives


----------



## california gold

Melakat said:


> Glad to hear that you are doing well and you have your "first" at The Riverhouse behind you now. I bet it was tough to be at that swimming hole without her but I am positive she was there will you in spirit! Funny just reading this today as I started decorating the house for Christmas today and sure enough my 24 year old would not see any part of removing Oakley's pics and collars from our mantle. So the pics went back up on top of the Christmas garland and his collars will be going on the tree. I am doing a lot better now - in 2 days it will be 2 months since we lost him. PS: We decided on a litter and the pups were born 2 days ago. 7 girls and 3 boys  Glad to hear that both you and Gentry are healing from the loss in your lives.


Thank you Melakat. I just finished decorating out 2' tree. Decided not to get a big one this year and only putting up a few decorations. Bridgette's color in on top of the tree. Thanks for the idea. I can say, I don't blame your son for not wanting to remove Oakley's pictures and collars. It's kind of a finality that I think we all don't want to face. I'm looking forward to seeing and hearing about your new baby. Are you getting a girl or boy? Nice size litter.  Congratulations! Tell your boys they are not replacing Oakley's love but opening their hearts to a little one that will need lots and lots of love and is lucky to be going to such a wonderful home. Having worked at a veterinary clinic for 13 years, I can say not every dog/cat has that. Merry Christmas to you and your family. Mary and Gentry

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## california gold

Karen519 said:


> Mary (California Gold) : So good to hear from you and give Gentry kisses for us!


Thank you Karen! Merry Christmas to you and yours. Mary and Gentry


----------



## california gold

Cuddysmom said:


> The firsts always stink. Hope ally friends had a good holiday! And the fur babies, too!


Thank you Cuddysmom. Yes, we all here have a few firsts to go thru, don't we. :-( 

Have a very Merry Christmas! Mary and Gentry


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker asked me to let all of his GRF friends know that he is still a mischievous super-senior coot. He plays me like a harp, getting me to open doors when he is perfectly capable of using his automatic dog door. He has become super picky about which flavor of canned food is acceptable at any given meal and otherwise asserts his seniority as only a very spoiled Golden can.

We celebrate that he still leaps on and off his sofa and enjoys romps with Sunny. Last night he did a happy back-dance that must have lasted for almost 15 minutes!

Holding each and every one of you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*



GoldensGirl said:


> Joker asked me to let all of his GRF friends know that he is still a mischievous super-senior coot. He plays me like a harp, getting me to open doors when he is perfectly capable of using his automatic dog door. He has become super picky about which flavor of canned food is acceptable at any given meal and otherwise asserts his seniority as only a very spoiled Golden can.
> 
> We celebrate that he still leaps on and off his sofa and enjoys romps with Sunny. Last night he did a happy back-dance that must have lasted for almost 15 minutes!
> 
> Holding each and every one of you in my thoughts and prayers,
> Lucy


So happy to hear that Joker is eating and leaping on the sofa!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thanks for the update, J Man. You're the best! Are you ready for Christmas??


----------



## california gold

GoldensGirl said:


> Joker asked me to let all of his GRF friends know that he is still a mischievous super-senior coot. He plays me like a harp, getting me to open doors when he is perfectly capable of using his automatic dog door. He has become super picky about which flavor of canned food is acceptable at any given meal and otherwise asserts his seniority as only a very spoiled Golden can.
> 
> We celebrate that he still leaps on and off his sofa and enjoys romps with Sunny. Last night he did a happy back-dance that must have lasted for almost 15 minutes!
> 
> Holding each and every one of you in my thoughts and prayers,
> Lucy


Super Joker, We LOVE you!!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Yes! Go J and Mr. B!!! You're our "tough guys". Keep it up!


----------



## swishywagga

Mr B would like to send you all Senior hugs and snuggles. Joker I'm so glad you're doing well!


----------



## Karen519

*Joker and Barnaby*

Yes, a very merry Holiday season and Merry Christmas to Joker and Barnaby!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Tada!!! Here's Cuddy's toy ornament wreath. Had a blast making it so I hope he likes it. I do!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Supplies!


----------



## swishywagga

Cuddysmom said:


> Tada!!! Here's Cuddy's toy ornament wreath. Had a blast making it so I hope he likes it. I do!
> 
> View attachment 472882


Aw, that is just wonderful, Cuddy will definitely be smiling down on you!


----------



## hubbub

Oh, I love it!!! That's such a clever way to honor his memory. I appreciate you sharing the pictures too  I agree that Cuddy would absolutely approve! :yes:


----------



## Rookie's Dad

That is really neat! Great job, but I must ask, I see the bottle of water, but being a wine kinda guy, what's with the other bottle, looks kinda empty.


----------



## Cuddysmom

It's empty bc I was there! Don't worry. It was replaced with PG shortly after this pic. You know me!


----------



## Karen519

*Cuddysmom*

Cuddysmom

That is SO ADORABLE - YOU ARE so talented. Cuddy will love it!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Yes ma'am!!

How are the rest of my friends?!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker and Sunny continue to thrive and adore each other. Later this morning he and I will visit our vet for his weekly Adequan injection and probably check his blood pressure to be on the safe side. All of us celebrate that I am beginning two precious weeks of vacation and will be at home with my fur-people.

Happy Weekend!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Great update Lucy! He's my hero. A


----------



## Cuddysmom

What? My phone is dumb. Just thanks for filling us in !!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Go Jokes!!!!


----------



## Melakat

What an absolutely wonderful keepsake for Cuddy.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Any update on the old guys?!?


----------



## GoldensGirl

Cuddysmom said:


> Any update on the old guys?!?


Thanks for asking! Joker is still doing well - to the point that our vet is simply amazed. We have another round of tests next week. :crossfing Meanwhile, Joker loves his sofa, dances for food, romps with Sunny, and remains King of the Dog Door, which he opens just to smell the outdoors. :uhoh: As temperatures drop this week that will not be a charming habit, but I can't be angry with him.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker is on antibiotics for yet another hotspot on his tail, which is now shaven to the point that it looks a bit like a poodle's pom-pom cut. I think his dignity is aching, but this will pass. What matters most is that he is eating well and acting like a happy dog.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Lol! King of the Dog Door? Now that is funny!!! I can picture it 

Crummy hot spots. Keep us posted!


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*



GoldensGirl said:


> Joker is on antibiotics for yet another hotspot on his tail, which is now shaven to the point that it looks a bit like a poodle's pom-pom cut. I think his dignity is aching, but this will pass. What matters most is that he is eating well and acting like a happy dog.
> 
> Happy New Year!


How is Joker doing?


----------



## california gold

Cuddysmom said:


> Tada!!! Here's Cuddy's toy ornament wreath. Had a blast making it so I hope he likes it. I do!
> 
> View attachment 472882


Just getting back on here and saw this. Love, Love, Love it. What a Great Idea. Cuddy's probably up there doing back flips trying to get to all his toys.


----------



## california gold

GoldensGirl said:


> Thanks for asking! Joker is still doing well - to the point that our vet is simply amazed. We have another round of tests next week. :crossfing Meanwhile, Joker loves his sofa, dances for food, romps with Sunny, and remains King of the Dog Door, which he opens just to smell the outdoors. :uhoh: As temperatures drop this week that will not be a charming habit, but I can't be angry with him.


I've been away but back now. I'm so thrilled to hear our Boy Joker is doing well. He is an amazing boy!! Love you Joker. :smooch:


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker was doing just dandy when I got home this evening. My BF and I went out to dinner, thinking all was good. Home an hour later and the Licker in Chief has a new hot spot about the size of New Jersey. He licked enough to leave a large area on his left thigh hairless and raw, while the under side looked and felt hot and painful. We clipped the hair close and applied Douxo Mousse, along with his BiteNot collar. And then he got some Benadryl.

I don't know what is causing this. We are long past the season when hot spots should be an issue. But here we are. 

I hope to have his latest urinalysis results soon. I am worried for my boy, but he mostly wants cuddles. There are worse conditions.


----------



## california gold

GoldensGirl said:


> Joker was doing just dandy when I got home this evening. My BF and I went out to dinner, thinking all was good. Home an hour later and the Licker in Chief has a new hot spot about the size of New Jersey. He licked enough to leave a large area on his left thigh hairless and raw, while the under side looked and felt hot and painful. We clipped the hair close and applied Douxo Mousse, along with his BiteNot collar. And then he got some Benadryl.
> 
> I don't know what is causing this. We are long past the season when hot spots should be an issue. But here we are.
> 
> I hope to have his latest urinalysis results soon. I am worried for my boy, but he mostly wants cuddles. There are worse conditions.


Oh Joker.... I guess he's telling you will need to bring him when you go to dinner next time.  
I hope you get news on his blood work. Thinking of you guys. 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh no. Poor J man. Now what??


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*



GoldensGirl said:


> Joker was doing just dandy when I got home this evening. My BF and I went out to dinner, thinking all was good. Home an hour later and the Licker in Chief has a new hot spot about the size of New Jersey. He licked enough to leave a large area on his left thigh hairless and raw, while the under side looked and felt hot and painful. We clipped the hair close and applied Douxo Mousse, along with his BiteNot collar. And then he got some Benadryl.
> 
> I don't know what is causing this. We are long past the season when hot spots should be an issue. But here we are.
> 
> I hope to have his latest urinalysis results soon. I am worried for my boy, but he mostly wants cuddles. There are worse conditions.


Praying all is alright with Joker!


----------



## swishywagga

Keeping everything crossed for Joker!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Cuddysmom said:


> Oh no. Poor J man. Now what??


Now what, indeed. We saw the vet today and he shaved around the new hot spot. And kept finding more and more irritation, so that Joker is shaved from his hipbone almost down to his knee and all the way around to his belly. There's also a new shaved area on his tail. There are more details in Joker's thread. 

We also got mixed results on his urinalysis. No more stones are forming, which is very good news. But the proteinuria persists and the bun/creatinine ratio is up, both of which are not good at all. And he lost half a pound, despite eating well. :uhoh:

This was not the news we needed this week, as I prepare for a week of business travel that will further distress Joker. 

Thanks for your prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh my. I didn't expect this. I will be thinking if dear Joker. Sending you all hugs. Keep us posted. I'm sorry


----------



## GoldensGirl

Home at last, yesterday Joker and I paid our weekly visit to the vet for his Adequan injection. We got the substitute, who agreed with me that the infernal hot spots are healing nicely. His weight is up a mere tenth of a pound, but at least it is stable and he still eats with gusto.

Next week I hope we can check Joker's blood pressure again and do another urinalysis. The sub told me that Joker's Enalapril dosage is at the upper end of the range, so we will have to try another med if his blood pressure is still high. Hypertension can cause proteinuria, though something else is probably going on, too. We watched my Sabrina's bun-creatinine ratio for almost six years before we lost her to a combination of cardiac hemangio and kidney disease and I do know how to fight this.

Thanks so much for your good thoughts and prayers for my boy.


----------



## hubbub

Hooray Joker!


----------



## swishywagga

Three Cheers For Mr J!


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*

Cheering for Joker!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Yay J man! Keep it up!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

We are back from our weekly visit to the vet. He says Joker is "amazing" and gives my boy a B+ to A- on overall health. Pretty good for a Golden of almost 15!


----------



## Cuddysmom

We will certainly take a B!!!!! Keep it up, J Dawg!!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Once again we have gotten the cherished word *benign* for Joker, this time for an adrenal adenoma. Our dear vet asserts that Joker keeps him on his toes, thinking hard about how to manage the various conditions that have come with my boy's advanced age. We are so lucky to have a vet who obviously loves Joker and has come to regard my boy as part of his own family. His continued efforts on Joker's behalf bode well for keeping the quality of life that we cherish...for a long time to come.


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*



GoldensGirl said:


> Once again we have gotten the cherished word *benign* for Joker, this time for an adrenal adenoma. Our dear vet asserts that Joker keeps him on his toes, thinking hard about how to manage the various conditions that have come with my boy's advanced age. We are so lucky to have a vet who obviously loves Joker and has come to regard my boy as part of his own family. His continued efforts on Joker's behalf bode well for keeping the quality of life that we cherish...for a long time to come.


I am so happy for you and Joker!!:wavey:


----------



## Cuddysmom

GO JOKER!!!! Excellent news!!!!!!


----------



## california gold

Great News Joker!! Super Senior!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker is still holding his own. Thus far we have gotten 6 inches of new snow today and he wants nothing more than to be outdoors eating it and playing in it. Silly boy! Sunny goes out with him, too, though sometimes she looks like she thinks he has lost his mind.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Yay, J! We need pics!


----------



## Cuddysmom

How are my kids?!


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Hi All, today I received a follow-up email from the "Golden Years Study" the one we sent a blood sample to last Feb (2014). While it didn't help Rookie, it seems it might help with the study, there are some early results. If there is an interest and they say it's OK, I'll post it on the Forum. Cancer sucks!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

Definitely interested! Thanks.


----------



## hubbub

I'm interested too! Thank you for offering to share (fingers crossed you get the OK) :crossfing


----------



## Rookie's Dad

I am posting the email I received from Julia at the "Golden Years Study" for info. and perhaps participation if you are interested, this has not been edited.:


Hi Rick,

I'm so sorry to hear about Rookie! It sounds like he was a very special boy. How exciting you got a rescue, though! She is lucky to have found such a great home.

It would be wonderful if you'd share the update with the GRF! We are still looking for more dogs as well-- anyone with a Golden over 9 years old is welcome to fill out the screening form at https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/CQ326RM and I will contact them with information about the study.

Thanks again for your help!
Julia





-- 
Julia Bromberek, MSPH
DVM/PhD Candidate
Colorado State University
Lab: 970.491.1170
Cell: 916.747.2349

On Tue, Mar 17, 2015 at 4:50 PM, Rick Morrow <[email protected]> wrote:
Hi Julia,

Very sad to say, Rookie went to the Bridge last May 8th, at 3:10 PM. The MCT's got progressively worse and in the end they took his life. He passed at our home, with the help of our Vet, we still miss very much and think of him everyday. He was my Heart Dog, I am looking at his picture as I type this, still hard to do. On the bright side, through the Golden Retriever Forum, we were able to adopt a rescue GR from Mexico! Her new name is Nikki, she has been with us since last July, she is a sweetheart.

If you would like, I'd be happy to post your email on the GRF, just let me know, I think they would like to have an update.

Best of luck,
Rick
On Mar 17, 2015, at 12:52 PM, Julia Bromberek wrote:

Hi Rick,

Thank you so much for participating in the Golden Years Study! We have had great participation so far, with 297 dogs enrolled from 37 states. Below is a map showing where all the dogs have come from.

I’m writing to ask for your continued support by completing a brief follow up survey regarding any changes in Rookie's health since the first survey (2/26/14). By tracking participant progress, we hope to gain insight on which diseases commonly affect older Golden Retrievers. You can find the survey at this link: https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/FR3J972

One outcome from the study thus far has been the discovery that approximately 30% of the blood samples we’ve received from “normal” mature Golden Retrievers have cells similar to the type of lymphoma we are researching. Little research has been done in this area, so we are unaware of the significance of this finding. Because of this, we would like to track the progress of these cases. We would happily pay for the cost of shipping and a complete blood count if you would be willing to send an additional blood sample from your dog at your next regularly scheduled visit to your veterinarian.

Please let me know if you’re interested in participating so that I can be on the lookout for your sample. It’s people such as yourselves that help us deepen our understanding of cancer and your support was, and is, greatly appreciated!

Best,
Julia

<Golden Years Enrollment Map2.jpeg>

Julia Bromberek, MSPH
DVM/PhD Candidate
Colorado State University
Lab: 970.491.1170
Cell: 916.747.2349


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks for the pointer to the study. I just filled out the initial questionnaire for Joker, though he doesn't have cancer that we know of.

My boy continues to do amazingly well for a gentleman of his years. He dances for his dinner, bounces with excitement when he spots a treat in the offing, and initiates play with Sunny, especially if she is getting rough with me. He is quite the Super Senior Coot, insistent on his prerogatives and expert in getting me to fulfill his wishes.

I hope everyone else is doing well. :wavey:


----------



## swishywagga

So glad to hear he's doing so well, three cheers for all our super seniors!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thanks, Rick!


----------



## rbi99

Hi everyone, it has been a while!!! As you remember after we lost Grin we were adopted by another wonder dog named Maggie. She is lying next to me right now. While Maggie doesn't play like Grin did, she is an absolutely awesome dog to say the least. Isolde, our Puggle is still with us and doing great - now!!! 

Nine weeks ago while we were in southern Ohio for a stay at a cabin in Hocking Hills, we were out hiking. While standing on a cliff's edge the edge broke and Isolde fell at least 25'. When I was able to finally get down to her it was obvious she had broken her back leg, but didn't appear to be as badly hurt as I feared she would be. We got her out and to a 24 hour emergency care center. After they took her into the back the vet came out and said she had broken her pelvis in three places and was in critical condition, but that they were trying to stabilizer her. They did, and the next day we picked her up and drove back to Cleveland to our veterinary hospital. They kept her for two more days before we were able to pick her up from that hospital and take her to Akron's Metropolitan Hospital where the necessary surgery would take place to put her back together. Everything came out just fine and she is just now completely healed and back out on the trail with Maggie and I. 

In early June my wife and I and the "kids" will be heading back to Lake Placid. We will be staying for the week in a cabin on a private lake. Maggie and I are going to knock off a mountain or two while my wife babysits young Isolde. Maggie and I will be covering about 16 miles and a whole lot of elevation!!! I know Isolde could handle the mountain(s), but seven or eight miles is a lot on her tiny legs, so I am not going to have her attempt 16. I will be back again in September to backpack, and she will most definitely be with Maggie and I when I do (the Mrs. will be sitting that one out).

Just wanted to stop in and say hello and wish everyone nothing but the best!!! Grin is still always in my thoughts.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Hello, friends. I come to this thread again with the sad news that Joker almost certainly has a brain tumor. He had a first grand mal seizure on June 23 and another on July 9. Seizures in a dog of his age are almost always caused by a brain tumor or lesion. Whatever this is, it seems to be progressing quickly. We are basically providing hospice care, trying to keep my boy comfortable and help him enjoy every minute of the time he has left. If we are lucky, it will be long enough for us to take him to the beach with us again in the fall, but that is not certain by any means.

I am in a strange place about this...sad that I will lose him, of course, but also keenly aware that Joker has lived longer than most of the breed and delighted that he is still alert, smiling, enjoying his food and fighting to take his strolls around the back yard. He tells me that I worry too much. I tell him that's my job.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Sad to hear about Joker, enjoy all the time you have left with him and remember the good times. It's sad to read about all the heart dogs that have left us on this thread, it brings back so many memories. Best of luck to you and Joker.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I am so, so sorry to hear this. I know you will provide as much love and care as is humanly possible for your sweet Joker. These are the hardest times. My heart goes out to you. Please give him a big hug and kiss from me.


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*

I am so sorry to read this about Joker. My prayers continue!!


----------



## HolDaisy

So sorry to hear this about Joker, wishing you many more special days together.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## california gold

GoldensGirl said:


> Hello, friends. I come to this thread again with the sad news that Joker almost certainly has a brain tumor. He had a first grand mal seizure on June 23 and another on July 9. Seizures in a dog of his age are almost always caused by a brain tumor or lesion. Whatever this is, it seems to be progressing quickly. We are basically providing hospice care, trying to keep my boy comfortable and help him enjoy every minute of the time he has left. If we are lucky, it will be long enough for us to take him to the beach with us again in the fall, but that is not certain by any means.
> 
> I am in a strange place about this...sad that I will lose him, of course, but also keenly aware that Joker has lived longer than most of the breed and delighted that he is still alert, smiling, enjoying his food and fighting to take his strolls around the back yard. He tells me that I worry too much. I tell him that's my job.


Awww, I'm so, so sorry to hear this. Joker is our hero and you are too! We are right here with you. ((Hugs)) Mary


----------

